# In eigener Sache: Neues Wertungssystem



## PCGamesRedaktion (13. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *In eigener Sache: Neues Wertungssystem* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *In eigener Sache: Neues Wertungssystem*


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Zehnersystem ist kacke, viel zu ungenau! 
100er System ist genauso schlecht, da zu detailliert und ob 1 Prozent mehr oder weniger ist komplett subjektiv.

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr nicht das 20er System nutzt, d.h. Prozentwertungen in fünf Prozent Schritten? Das ist meiner Ansicht nach genau genug und verliert sich nicht in Kleinteiligkeit. Ist mein mit Abstand favorisiertes System und das sage ich schon seit 20 Jahren. (Idiotischerweise gibt es aber wohl nur eine Seite, die das seit ein paar Jahren einsetzt). Das 10er oder gar das 5er nutzt man letztlich doch nur, um Kontroversen und Wertungsdiskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen, denn wirklich hilfreich sind sie absolut nicht, wenn sich jemand zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen entscheiden soll.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2019)

Persoenlich finde ich das 100er System (oder halt 10 mit Kommastelle, was ja das gleiche ist) auch besser als das 10er System. Finde das 100er System auch nicht "zu genau". Ja, ein paar Punkte hin oder her sind dann recht subjektiv aber das weiss man als Leser ja auch. Aber immerhin konnte ich bei einem 100 System bei zwei Tests vom gleichen Redakteur oder so immer noch einen schoenen Vergleich zwischen einer 78 und einer 83 ziehen, nun waeren das ja dann beides 8/10. Hm. Ich bin manchmal naemlich schon jemand, der erst mal auf die Zahl guckt fuer einen groben Eindruck.

Aber ich muss auch zugeben, so wahnsinnig wichtig ist es mir dann am Ende des Tages auch nicht. Ich wuerde mir aber zumindest wuenschen, und gehe auch davon aus, nachdem, was ihr im Text hier schreibt, dass solche Sachen wie der Meinungskasten und Pro- und Kontra-Punkte am Ende eines Tests weiterhin bestehen bleiben bzw. ausgebaut werden.


----------



## dynAdZ (13. Februar 2019)

Das 100er-System ist meiner Meinung nach besser. Meine Lieblingsfilmseite Filmstarts hat vor Jahren vom 10er- auf ein 5er-System umgestellt, habe mich bis jetzt nicht daran gewöhnt. Ich finde so etwas zu unpräzise ehrlich gesagt. Aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen.


----------



## ImperatorBob (13. Februar 2019)

Also ich mochte euer altes System immer lieber als irgendwelche 10er Systeme. Dann lieber gar keine Wertung in Zahlen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Februar 2019)

Ist mir relativ schnuppe. Mir sind Meinungen sowieso wichtiger als Zahlen. Deshalb schätze ich ein persönliches Fazit am Ende eines Testes sehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2019)

In ein Paar Jahren kehrt PCG eh wieder zum 100er-System zurück. Haben wir in den vergangenen 25 Jahren doch schon zweimal erlebt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In ein Paar Jahren kehrt PCG eh wieder zum 100er-System zurück. Haben wir in den vergangenen 25 Jahren doch schon zweimal erlebt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



Wäre mir neu, dass PC Games jemals ein anderes als das 100er System hatte.


----------



## Loosa (13. Februar 2019)

> Mit dem 10er-System möchten wir zudem die Skala stärker ausreizen, das war bisher nur sehr selten der Fall. Ihr werdet im neuen System also sicherlich auch mal eine glatte 10 sehen.



Die Aussage fand ich erstmal vielversprechend, aber das würde ich mir über die gesamte Skala wünschen - auch nach unten. Laut der "Wertungsskala im Überblick" bleibt aber eigentlich alles so wie es war. Nur in gröberen Schritten und auch mal glatt auf 10 gerundet. Was aber natürlich hilft, alte Tests vergleichbar zu machen.

Im Endeffekt war das 100er System sowieso kaum noch existent. Spiele über 90% gab es immerhin (selten), die unter 60% musste man aber mit der Lupe suchen. Bis auf seltene Ausreißer pendelte es also innerhalb von 30 Punkten auf und ab. Das mag für die besseren Standards der Spiele sprechen, oder bloß, dass der Platz für echte Gurken meist zu schade ist.

Dafür würden genausogut 5 Sterne reichen.


für leidensfähige Fans ()
Durchschnitt
gut
hervorragend

Die Wertung in 100% fand ich nicht verkehrt (oder war sie einfach gewohnt). Sofern man selber ein bisschen rundet und nicht auf jedem Punkt herumreitet. Vielleicht wird es jetzt sogar leichter, Spiele direkt miteinander zu vergleichen. Dieses Spiel hat 7, jenes 8 Punkte kann man wahrscheinlich einfacher begründen als der Unterschied von 74% und 76%.

Ich denke, das 10er-System wird genauso gut/schlecht funktionieren wie das althergebrachte. Ich finde es aber gut, wenn die subjektive Einschätzung des Testers jetzt noch stärker zur Sprache kommen sollte. 1-10 die grobe Einteilung und der Artikel um diese genauer zu begründen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, das vermeidet bei knappen Wertungsdifferenzen diese dämlichen "Warum 79 und nicht 80???"- oder "Warum hat das Spiel X bitte 1% mehr als Y, obwohl Y die meisten Gamer besser finden als X???"-Diskussionen von manch einem Gamer. Je genauer man wertet, desto mehr Diskussionen entstehen, und es ist ja sowieso so, dass ein Spiel A, das von einer Redaktion 2-3% mehr als ein Spiel B bekommt, für die meisten Spieler sowieso gleichgut ist bzw. je nach Geschmack finden viele das "schlechtere" eigentlich besser.  


Und ich denke auch nicht, dass man ein Spiel, dass GERADE SO vielleicht am Ende nicht auf 8 Punkte kommt dann konsequent nur die 7 vergibt, sondern trotzdem die 8, weil es eben mit früher 79% trotzdem ein für Genre-Fans sehr gutes Game wäre.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2019)

Besser zu spät als nie, sage ich mal. Bin schon lange der Meinung, dass ein 100er System Quatsch ist und die Unterscheidung  zwischen bspw. 82% und 83% eine Objektivität vorgaukelt, die nicht existiert. Leider macht ihr jetzt wieder den Fehler, nur die halbe Skala zu nutzen, da hättet ihr auch gleich auf ein 5-Sterne-System gehen können.


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

100er-Systeme fand ich schon immer albern, weil die eine Genauigkeit vorgaukeln, die letztlich - insbesondere weil vieles eben doch aus subjektiven Einschätzungen resultiert - nicht wirklich gegeben ist. Im direkten Vergleich ziehe ich da ein 10er-System klar vor. Von daher schon mal Daumen hoch!

Ich muss Spiritogre allerdings beipflichten und empfinde das 20er-System auch als das ideale. Bei einem 10er-System werden eine 76 und eine 84 gleichermaßen auf eine 8 abgebildet, während man bei einem 20er-System dann eben eine 7,5 bzw. 8,5 vergeben würde.

Ohne diese Zwischenschritte verliert man die Möglichkeit - ausgehend von euren umgangssprachlichen Beschreibungen - irgendeine Art von Tendenz anzugeben. Ob eine 8 eventuell knapp an der 7 vorbeischrammt oder schon fast an der 9 anklopft, lässt sich so zahlenmäßig gar nicht mehr ausdrücken, obwohl dieser Unterschied - gerade im überfüllten Wertungsbereich um 80 bzw. 8 - ein gigantischer ist.

Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich eigentlich als erstes immer das Fazit lese, dann im Test die Aspekte nachlese, die für mich besonders relevant sind, und erst ganz am Ende einen Blick auf die Wertung werfe. Seit ich denken kann, waren mir möglichst viele (rein subjektive) Kommentare oder Bewertungen von möglichst vielen Testern schon immer wichtiger als "die eine große Zahl". Da denke ich bis heute gerne an die leider nur kurz währende Ära der PC Powerplay ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das 10er oder gar das 5er nutzt man letztlich doch nur, um Kontroversen und Wertungsdiskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen, denn wirklich hilfreich sind sie absolut nicht, wenn sich jemand zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen entscheiden soll.



Wenn du dich zwischen zwei ähnlichen (und anscheinend auch ähnlich guten, da im 10er System nicht mehr unterscheidbaren) Spielen entscheiden musst, hilft dir die Zahl im Wertungskasten vermutlich am allerwenigsten weiter. Oder glaubst du, wenn das eine Game nun 18 und das andere 17 Punkte bekäme, hättest du mit dem 18er auf alle Fälle mehr Spaß?


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Besser zu spät als nie, sage ich mal. Bin schon lange der Meinung, dass ein 100er System Quatsch ist und die Unterscheidung  zwischen bspw. 82% und 83% eine Objektivität vorgaukelt, die nicht existiert. Leider macht ihr jetzt wieder den Fehler, nur die halbe Skala zu nutzen, da hättet ihr auch gleich auf ein 5-Sterne-System gehen können.


Naja, die Frage ist, ob eine gröbere Skala dazu führt, dass deren Spektrum besser ausgenutzt wird. Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wenn man früher kaum Spiele unter 50 gesehen hat, würde man dann halt in Zukunft kaum Spiele mit zwei (oder zweieinhalb) Sternen sehen. Das ist keine Frage der Skala, sondern der Bewertungsphilosophie.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage der Skala, sondern der Bewertungsphilosophie.



Schon. Man könnte sich aber eine Skala wählen, die zur eigenen Bewertungsphilosophie passt. Wenn alles unter einem Schwellenwert Schrott ist, baucht man da nicht mehr aufdröseln wie schrottig jetzt genau.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Schon. Man könnte sich aber eine Skala wählen, die zur eigenen Bewertungsphilosophie passt. Wenn alles unter einem Schwellenwert Schrott ist, baucht man da nicht mehr aufdröseln wie schrottig jetzt genau.


 Mit dem Argument kannst du dann auch aus 5 Sternen nur 3 machen. Und aus 3 dann nur noch 2 - und am Ende dann nur noch "Schrott" und "okay"    Es sind mit dem neuen System 7 Stufen, FALLS man 1-4 als nur eine Stufe bezeichnet.


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Schon. Man könnte sich aber eine Skala wählen, die zur eigenen Bewertungsphilosophie passt. Wenn alles unter einem Schwellenwert Schrott ist, baucht man da nicht mehr aufdröseln wie schrottig jetzt genau.


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, aber ich denke da steckt auch wieder der Druck dahinter, vergleichbar und Metacritic-kompatibel zu bleiben, was natürlich zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass sich nicht nur die Wertungssysteme, sondern auch die Bewertungsphiliosophien angleichen - mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## oldmichl (13. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe es wie die meisten hier: 1% in einem 100erter System ist nicht von Belang. Ich muss dem First-Poster recht geben: eine Abstufung um 0,5 bzw 5 wäre ideal. Ein 10er System ist dann schon etwas sehr grob, noch dazu weil eures ja gar keines ist, sondern fast an ein Schulnotensystem herankommt:
1 - 4 = 6 (hier kann man dann schön zwischen Totaler Müll und absolut totaler Müll differenzieren?!??)
5 = 5
6 = 4
7 = 3
8 = 2
9 = 1
10 = 1 mit *
Lobenswert sind natürlich die Sonder-Awards...wobei die auch ins negative rutschen können. Beispiel: ein Game erhält eine 8,4, also eine 8 und keine Awards. Sieht in diesem System nicht gerade berauschend aus, obwohl es ein super Game sein könnte (jaja is subjektiv). Wie gesagt wäre hier eine 0,5 Abstufung schon ein wenig besser. Bei 1-4 könnt ihr euch diese Abstufung total sparen (eigentlich sogar bei 1-6).


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

Sonderawards finde ich gut. Wegen den Prozenten bin ich zwiegespalten. Aber so entfallen schon mal die mühsamen Diskussion bezüglich 78% und 74%. Ok, dann eben ist 7 noch gut, warum dann keine 8
[emoji14]


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (13. Februar 2019)

Danke für euer Feedback. Da die Frage hier bereits aufkam, warum wir nicht auf ein System mit fünf Schritten/Sternen oder ganz einfach „Daumen hoch, runter“ umgestellt haben: Wir haben wirklich alle Vor- und Nachteile verschiedener Systeme diskutiert. Das 10er System mit ganzen Schritten ist der gemeinsame Nenner, auf den wir uns einigen konnten. Wir hatten dabei auch die Vergleichbarkeit mit früheren Wertungen im Kopf, die ist mit dem aktuellen System nach wie vor gegeben. 

Um die Skala auszureizen, ist natürlich auch ein Umdenken bei uns allen nötig, wenn es um die Wertungsfindung geht. Natürlich werden wir aber auch in Zukunft nicht extra Schrottspiele testen, um auch die untere Skala abzubilden. Es sei denn, ihr möchtet das unbedingt


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Je genauer man wertet, desto mehr Diskussionen entstehen, und es ist ja sowieso so, dass ein Spiel A, das von einer Redaktion 2-3% mehr als ein Spiel B bekommt, für die meisten Spieler sowieso gleichgut ist bzw. je nach Geschmack finden viele das "schlechtere" eigentlich besser.
> Und ich denke auch nicht, dass man ein Spiel, dass GERADE SO vielleicht am Ende nicht auf 8 Punkte kommt dann konsequent nur die 7 vergibt, sondern trotzdem die 8, weil es eben mit früher 79% trotzdem ein für Genre-Fans sehr gutes Game wäre.


Diese Kippwertungen nebst Dskussionen wird man auch mit unschärferen Wertungen haben, nur das sie dann deutlich mehr "Gewicht" haben.



MrFob schrieb:


> Aber ich muss auch zugeben, so wahnsinnig wichtig ist es mir dann am Ende des Tages auch nicht. Ich wuerde mir aber zumindest wuenschen, und gehe auch davon aus, nachdem, was ihr im Text hier schreibt, dass solche Sachen wie der Meinungskasten und Pro- und Kontra-Punkte am Ende eines Tests weiterhin bestehen bleiben bzw. ausgebaut werden.


Dann aber bitte Konsequente Pro/Kontra.
Bei einem Hybridspiel ein nicht so gelungenen SP als Negativ zu führen und ein vergleichbares reines MP ohne SP besser abschneiden zu lassen ist Unsinn wenn man SP/MP nicht getrennt bewertet.
Sprichdiverse feste Kriterien muß man definieren (Erfahrungen sollten genug da sein) und alle Relevanten Abweichungen müssen dann erwähnt werde ansonsten ist das übelst subjektiv.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Schon. Man könnte sich aber eine Skala wählen, die zur eigenen Bewertungsphilosophie passt. Wenn alles unter einem Schwellenwert Schrott ist, baucht man da nicht mehr aufdröseln wie schrottig jetzt genau.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir, die unterschiedlichen Geschmacksrichtungen von Scheiße dürften Niemanden interessieren.
Naja, Fliegen wahrscheinlich.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

Ab und zu ein Flop-Game-Tests, wäre eigentlich lustig.
Allerdings wären damit Resourcen gebunden, welche für wichtige Themen fehlen.
In diesem Sinne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie die meisten hier: 1% in einem 100erter System ist nicht von Belang. Ich muss dem First-Poster recht geben: eine Abstufung um 0,5 bzw 5 wäre ideal. Ein 10er System ist dann schon etwas sehr grob, noch dazu weil eures ja gar keines ist, sondern fast an ein Schulnotensystem herankommt:
> 1 - 4 = 6 (hier kann man dann schön zwischen Totaler Müll und absolut totaler Müll differenzieren?!??)
> 5 = 5
> 6 = 4
> ...


Schöne Darstellung; ich denke, genau so wird das Wertungssystem von den allermeisten wahrgenommen und interpretiert.

Dein Vergleich zeigt auch das Defizit eines 10er-Systems: Auch bei den Schulnoten begnügt man sich ja nicht mit den vollen Noten, sondern vergibt mittels + und - Tendenzen oder benutzt das 15-Punkte-System. In beiden Fällen erhält man eine - seit langem bewährte - Skala mit 16 verschiedenen Werten, was schon sehr in Richtung des 10-Punkte-Systems mit halben Punkten (= 19 Werte) geht.


----------



## Pherim (13. Februar 2019)

Das war ja auch vorher schon so, dass man alles unter 50% eigentlich vergessen konnte. Ob dann etwa zwischen 20 und 49 Punkten noch mal ein wirklicher Unterschied besteht... Kommt ja immer darauf an, wie die Wertung zustandegekommen ist. Wenn verschiedene Faktoren wie Grafik, Steuerung, etc. sich da eben auch auswirken kann man wohl am besten zwischen Schrottspiel mit guter Grafik und Steuerung und Schrottspiel mit schlechter Grafik und Steuerung unterscheiden. Der (subjektive) Spielspaß, oder das Fehlen davon, wäre aber in beiden Fällen gleich.

Naja, am Ende können alle Wertungen nur grobe Anhaltspunkte bieten, daher ist ein weniger fein abgestuftes System sicherlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn du dich zwischen zwei ähnlichen (und anscheinend auch ähnlich guten, da im 10er System nicht mehr unterscheidbaren) Spielen entscheiden musst, hilft dir die Zahl im Wertungskasten vermutlich am allerwenigsten weiter. Oder glaubst du, wenn das eine Game nun 18 und das andere 17 Punkte bekäme, hättest du mit dem 18er auf alle Fälle mehr Spaß?



Es geht eher um klare Qualitätsunterschiede, also wenn ein Spiel 76 und das andere 84 hat sehe ich da eine krasse Lücke, wenn beide jetzt eine 8 bekommen scheinen sie aber ja gleich gut zu sein... insbesondere da eben der Großteil der Spiele ohnehin zwischen 70 und 85 angesiedelt ist, d.h. wir werden in Zukunft primär nur noch die zwei Zahlen unter einem Test sehen, 7 oder 8. Das ist einfach quatsch, da werden praktisch alle Spiele in einen Topf geworfen und ein Test mit Wertung ist praktisch überflüssig.

Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, sie nutzen jetzt das Spektrum weiter aus und ehemalige 70er Titel kriegen dann nur noch eine 6, ehemalige 60er Titel eine 5 und ehemalige 80er Titel eine 9 und die 90er Titel eine 10? Nach oben hin kann das sogar angehen, nach unten hin glaube ich aber nicht dran.

Nehmen wir den Metro Exodus Test als Beispiel, das hat jetzt 8 von 10 bekommen, wenn ich den jubelschreienden Meinungskasten lese denke ich aber eher das klingt viel mehr nach einer 9. Bei meinem 20er System hättest du jetzt eine 85 stehen, auch nicht perfekt aber sicher näher an der Meinung des Testers dran als die 8.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (13. Februar 2019)

Die Wertungen haben mich nie wirklich interessiert, der Test allein und der Meinungskasten haben viel mehr Wertigkeit. Aber die Sonderawards finde ich gut, als nette Ergänzung um nochmal besondere Aspekte sichtbar hervorzuheben.
Aber warum nur immer je einen vergeben? Es könnte doch gut und gerne mal ein Spiel spielerisch innovativ daherkommen und ebenso eine tolle Handlung haben. Da sollte man damit doch nicht geizen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Diese Kippwertungen nebst Dskussionen wird man auch mit unschärferen Wertungen haben, nur das sie dann deutlich mehr "Gewicht" haben.


 Wenn du das SO siehst, dann kannst du "Kippwertungen" selbst bei einem System mit nur 2 Stufen "gut - nicht gut" haben. Natürlich gibt es IMMER Vollpfosten, die partout nicht verstehen wollen, dass ein Vergleich zwischen Spiel A und B, bei dem sie A besser finden, von einem Testteam umgekehrt gewertet wird. Egal ob dann am Ende ein "7 vs 6" oder "74,1354 Prozent vs. 68,1525 Prozent" als Wertung dabeisteht.  

Aber je mehr Stufen es gibt, desto mehr sinnloses Diskussionspotential ist nun mal da. Daher sind weniger Stufen IMHO eben für solche Fragen ein Vorteil.


Für mich sind die Noten eh nur ein GROBER Anhaltspunkt. Wenn ein Spiel von einer Redaktion, bei der normalerweise 80% oder 8/10 bedeutet "für Genrefans quasi ein Blindkauf", nur 6/10 oder 60% bekommt, dann lese ich, warum das so ist und kann mich entscheiden, ob ich es nicht trotzdem kaufe. Aber ob es nun 75 oder 85 Prozent sind, 7 oder 8 von 10? Das ist mir egal, ich lese eh den Test und entscheide dann, ob mir das Spiel gefallen könnte. Ein zB MMO mit 97%-Wertung wäre für mich nichts, ein kurzweiliger Shooter für 20€. der zwar eher bedeutungslos ist, keine super Grafik hat und daher nur 65% kassiert, wäre aber für mich trotzdem einen Kauf wert.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber je mehr Stufen es gibt, desto mehr sinnloses Diskussionspotential ist nun mal da. Daher sind weniger Stufen IMHO eben für solche Fragen ein Vorteil.


Ja, nur zu wenige Stufen machen eben jede genaue Einteilung und Bewertung zunichte. 
Ist natürlich insbesondere für die Tester bequem, die brauchen nicht mehr lange überlegen, was sie einem Spiel nun geben wollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zehnersystem ist kacke, viel zu ungenau!
> 100er System ist genauso schlecht, da zu detailliert und ob 1 Prozent mehr oder weniger ist komplett subjektiv.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr nicht das 20er System nutzt, d.h. Prozentwertungen in fünf Prozent Schritten? Das ist meiner Ansicht nach genau genug und verliert sich nicht in Kleinteiligkeit. Ist mein mit Abstand favorisiertes System und das sage ich schon seit 20 Jahren. (Idiotischerweise gibt es aber wohl nur eine Seite, die das seit ein paar Jahren einsetzt). Das 10er oder gar das 5er nutzt man letztlich doch nur, um Kontroversen und Wertungsdiskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen, denn wirklich hilfreich sind sie absolut nicht, wenn sich jemand zwischen zwei ähnlichen Spielen entscheiden soll.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht eher um klare Qualitätsunterschiede, also wenn ein Spiel 76 und das andere 84 hat sehe ich da eine krasse Lücke, wenn beide jetzt eine 8 bekommen scheinen sie aber ja gleich gut zu sein... insbesondere da eben der Großteil der Spiele ohnehin zwischen 70 und 85 angesiedelt ist, d.h. wir werden in Zukunft primär nur noch die zwei Zahlen unter einem Test sehen, 7 oder 8. Das ist einfach quatsch, da werden praktisch alle Spiele in einen Topf geworfen und ein Test mit Wertung ist praktisch überflüssig.
> 
> Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, sie nutzen jetzt das Spektrum weiter aus und ehemalige 70er Titel kriegen dann nur noch eine 6, ehemalige 60er Titel eine 5 und ehemalige 80er Titel eine 9 und die 90er Titel eine 10? Nach oben hin kann das sogar angehen, nach unten hin glaube ich aber nicht dran.



Ich hab da eine Lösung, extra für dich: Einfach den Test lesen und nicht nur die Zahl am Ende. Die Zahl fasst das Ganze doch nur nochmal zusammen, wie eine Schulnote. Abgesehen davon, dass die Pro- und Contrapunkte ja auch nicht verschwinden. Im Endeffekt ändert sich doch gar nichts. Der Informationsgehalt bleibt doch der gleiche.

Ich bin übrigens auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man auch wieder User Tests schreiben lassen sollte. Wieso wurde dieses Feature gestrichen? Ich selbst habe damals durchaus gern mal User-Tests verfasst. Und wenn ich mir meine alten User-Tests so ansehe, scheine ich damit ja niemandem groß auf die Füße getreten zu sein.  User-Tests sollen ja nicht die Tests der Redaktion ersetzen, sondern nochmal einen anderen Blick auf das Produkt ermöglichen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, nur zu wenige Stufen machen eben jede genaue Einteilung und Bewertung zunichte.
> Ist natürlich insbesondere für die Tester bequem, die brauchen nicht mehr lange überlegen, was sie einem Spiel nun geben wollen.


 Wenn du so sehr auf die Noten schaust, kann man Dir aber echt nicht helfen. Ob nun ein Game 7 oder 8 Punkte bekommt, sollte doch an sich egal sein. Wenn es ein Genre ist, das Dir gefällt, wirst du sicher den Test genau anschauen, wo dann auch die Punkte erläutert sind. Was nutzt Dir dann bei so einem Game der Unterschied zwischen 7,0 und 7,5, oder 7,5 und 8,0? Rein gar nichts. Denn für den einen ist das Spiel mit der 7,0 trotzdem besser als das andere mit der 8,0. Die Punkte sagen eigentlich nur aus: sollte man sich den Test mal näher ansehen oder nicht? 

Eine feine Unterteilung macht an sich nur Sinn, wenn du wüsstest, dass der Tester zu 100%, aber wirklich HUNDERT Prozent exakt so tickt wie Du. Oder wenn Du Publisher bist und glaubst, dass Leute einfach wegen nem Wertungslogo auf der Packung ein Spiel "blind" kaufen und es daher wichtig ist, dass Dein "Ball of Goty" mit 8,5 Punkten als "klar besser" empfunden wir als der Konkurrent "Battlegoat" mit nur 8,0 Punkten, wenn beide im Händlerregal stehen...


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Lösung, extra für dich: Einfach den Test lesen und nicht nur die Zahl am Ende. Die Zahl fasst das Ganze doch nur nochmal zusammen, wie eine Schulnote. Abgesehen davon, dass die Pro- und Contrapunkte ja auch nicht verschwinden. Im Endeffekt ändert sich doch gar nichts. Der Informationsgehalt bleibt doch der gleiche.



Ich lese fast gar keine Tests mehr, praktisch nur den Meinungskasten und die Note. Zum einen weil ich mich nicht spoilern lassen will sondern wirklich möglichst viel selbst erleben - wenn mich das Spiel interessiert und ich plane es zu kaufen - zum anderen weil sie oft viel zu lang und zu geschwafelt sind, da habe ich keine Zeit mehr für. Und Tests von Spielen die mich nicht so interessieren sind eben am Ende auch Zeitverschwendung, da reicht mir eben der kurze Überblick. 

Tests lese ich meistens dann, wenn ich mich über die Note (und den Meinungskasten) wundere, weil ich da etwas anderes erwartet hätte und mein Interesse groß genug ist.

Ich hatte z.B. damals den Persona 5 Test tatsächlich gelesen, weil der Titel nur eine 88 bekommen hat. Nach dem selbst Durchspielen des Titels kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Testerin da in 70 - 80 Stunden durchgerusht ist wie nichts gutes, die normale Spielzeit beträgt immerhin um die 120 Stunden, und das Spiel deswegen nicht genießen konnte, was zu der schlechten Wertung führte. In meinem 20er System würde ich P5 eine 95 geben, im neuen PC Games System würde ich für das Spiel selbstverständlich die glatte 10 erwarten.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du so sehr auf die Noten schaust, kann man Dir aber echt nicht helfen. Ob nun ein Game 7 oder 8 Punkte bekommt, sollte doch an sich egal sein. Wenn es ein Genre ist, das Dir gefällt, wirst du sicher den Test genau anschauen, wo dann auch die Punkte erläutert sind. Was nutzt Dir dann bei so einem Game der Unterschied zwischen 7,0 und 7,5, oder 7,5 und 8,0? Rein gar nichts. Denn für den einen ist das Spiel mit der 7,0 trotzdem besser als das andere mit der 8,0. Die Punkte sagen eigentlich nur aus: sollte man sich den Test mal näher ansehen oder nicht?
> 
> Eine feine Unterteilung macht an sich nur Sinn, wenn du wüsstest, dass der Tester zu 100%, aber wirklich HUNDERT Prozent exakt so tickt wie Du. Oder wenn Du Publisher bist und glaubst, dass Leute einfach wegen nem Wertungslogo auf der Packung ein Spiel "blind" kaufen und es daher wichtig ist, dass Dein "Ball of Goty" mit 8,5 Punkten als "klar besser" empfunden wir als der Konkurrent "Battlegoat" mit nur 8,0 Punkten, wenn beide im Händlerregal stehen...



Generell sind Tests für mich erst mal nur da um zu sehen, was andere von dem Spiel halten. 
Ich spiele unglaublich viele Nischentitel (die bei Computec auch oft gar nicht getestet werden) die objektiv vielleicht maximal 60er Titel wären. Und ich habe damit durchaus sehr viel Spaß, weil ich weiß, worauf ich mich bei diesen Games einlasse. 
Dies gesagt, ich kann für mich klar zwischen objektivem "das ist ein Spiel wert" und subjektivem "das Spiel ist eigentlich Schrott und hat unendlich viele Unzulänglichkeiten aber ich liebe es trotzdem, weil ich irre viel Spaß mit habe" unterscheiden.


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht eher um klare Qualitätsunterschiede, also wenn ein Spiel 76 und das andere 84 hat sehe ich da eine krasse Lücke, wenn beide jetzt eine 8 bekommen scheinen sie aber ja gleich gut zu sein...* insbesondere da eben der Großteil der Spiele ohnehin zwischen 70 und 85 angesiedelt ist, d.h. wir werden in Zukunft primär nur noch die zwei Zahlen unter einem Test sehen, 7 oder 8. *Das ist einfach quatsch, da werden praktisch alle Spiele in einen Topf geworfen und ein Test mit Wertung ist praktisch überflüssig.


Eben da sehe ich auch ein Problem, das genau so bereits jetzt bei fast allen Medien/Plattformen zu beobachten ist, die sich auf eine 5- oder 10-Punkte-Skala beschränken.

Da solche Skalen praktisch niemals in ihrer vollen Breite gleichmäßig genutzt werden, hat man in den Bereichen, wo sich viel Rezensionsgut auf engem Raum drängt, einfach nicht mehr genug Möglichkeiten zur Differenzierung.

Als Kompromiss hätte man ja auf Zwischenschritte unterhalb von 5 verzichten können (da braucht die wirklich keiner), aber darüber - zwecks besserer Differenzierung - die Wertungen 5,5 bis 9,5 einziehen können.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich lese fast gar keine Tests mehr, praktisch nur den Meinungskasten und die Note. Zum einen weil ich mich nicht spoilern lassen will sondern wirklich möglichst viel selbst erleben - wenn mich das Spiel interessiert und ich plane es zu kaufen - zum anderen weil sie oft viel zu lang und zu geschwafelt sind, da habe ich keine Zeit mehr für.


 In der Zeit, die Du für Deine heutigen Postings hier gebruacht hast, hättest Du schon locker 5 normale PC Games-Tests lesen können. Und noch einen 6., als du "groß" auf Klo warst  


Du kaufst also ernsthaft auch wegen der Note? Also ein Spiel liegt zB zwischen 7 und 8 von 10, bekommt dann von der PC Games eine 7 => kein Kauf. Aber wäre es mit einem 20er-System eine 7,5 gewesen, dann Kauf? Das fänd ich allerdings echt idiotisch, und zwar echt extrem idiotisch. Vor allem: was wäre denn dann schlimm, wenn Dir dieses Spiel dann entgeht? Du hast doch eh sooooooo wenig Zeit...  




> Und Tests von Spielen die mich nicht so interessieren sind eben am Ende auch Zeitverschwendung, da reicht mir eben der kurze Überblick.


 Wenn Dich ein Spiel sowieso nicht interessiert, ist die Note und das Notensystem ja eh scheißegal 




> Tests lese ich meistens dann, wenn ich mich über die Note (und den Meinungskasten) wundere, weil ich da etwas anderes erwartet hätte und mein Interesse groß genug ist.


 und was genau würde es dann für einen Unterschied machen, ob es nun 7 und 8 oder 7,5 und 8 als Noten gibt? ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich lese fast gar keine Tests mehr, praktisch nur den Meinungskasten und die Note. Zum einen weil ich mich nicht spoilern lassen will sondern wirklich möglichst viel selbst erleben - wenn mich das Spiel interessiert und ich plane es zu kaufen - zum anderen weil sie oft viel zu lang und zu geschwafelt sind, da habe ich keine Zeit mehr für. Und Tests von Spielen die mich nicht so interessieren sind eben am Ende auch Zeitverschwendung, da reicht mir eben der kurze Überblick.
> 
> Tests lese ich meistens dann, wenn ich mich über die Note (und den Meinungskasten) wundere, weil ich da etwas anderes erwartet hätte und mein Interesse groß genug ist.
> 
> Ich hatte z.B. damals den Persona 5 Test tatsächlich gelesen, weil der Titel nur eine 88 bekommen hat. Nach dem selbst Durchspielen des Titels kam ich zu dem Schluss, dass die Testerin da in 70 - 80 Stunden durchgerusht ist wie nichts gutes, die normale Spielzeit beträgt immerhin um die 120 Stunden, und das Spiel deswegen nicht genießen konnte, was zu der schlechten Wertung führte. In meinem 20er System würde ich P5 eine 95 geben, im neuen PC Games System würde ich für das Spiel selbstverständlich die glatte 10 erwarten.



Dann reicht doch die Skala von 1-10 völlig aus. Und wenn du zu faul bist, einen Test mal komplett durchzulesen, bist du selbst Schuld.  Die gewonnenen Informationen sind die gleichen, ob nun mit 10er-Skala oder einer Prozent-Wertung. 

Wenn dich ein Spiel doch ohnehin nicht genug interessiert, um dir den Test durchzulesen, wirst du ja wohl kaum nochmal nachrechnen, wie das Spiel mit einem anderen Bewertungssystem abgeschnitten hätte. Auch der Meinungskasten ist letztlich nur eine ganz grobe (und oft auch eher subjektive) Zusammenfassung, bei der dir möglicherweise wichtige Einzelheiten einfach entgehen, die dich zum Kauf oder Nicht-Kauf bewegen könnten. 

Im Endeffekt kaufst du die Katze im Sack, wenn ich mir deinen Kommentar so durchlese.


----------



## DeathMD (13. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dafür würden genausogut 5 Sterne reichen.
> 
> 
> für leidensfähige Fans ()
> ...



Ich will auch das Bananensystem.


----------



## heinz-otto (13. Februar 2019)

Also ich finde die Umstellung gut. Am wichtigsten sind sowieso Vor-/Nachteile sowie der persönliche Kommentar. Auf die genauen Prozente (ist es jetzt 86 oder nur 83?) schaue ich nicht.


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du so sehr auf die Noten schaust, kann man Dir aber echt nicht helfen.


Ob man persönlich so sehr auf Noten schaut oder nicht, hat doch erst mal gar nichts damit zu tun, wie man ein Bewertungssystem generell beurteilt.

Selbst wenn man Noten und Punkte persönlich bestenfalls als eher nebensächliche Hintergrundinformationen behandelt, freut man sich trotzdem, wenn sie einem so präsentiert werden, dass man möglichst viel damit anfangen kann.

Die wenigsten Poster hier scheinen sonderlich punktefixiert zu sein, haben zu dem Thema aber trotzdem Sinnvolles beizutragen ...


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> In der Zeit, die Du für Deine heutigen Postings hier gebruacht hast, hättest Du schon locker 5 normale PC Games-Tests lesen können. Und noch einen 6., als du "groß" auf Klo warst


Womit ich meine Zeit verschwende und mehr Spaß mit habe ist nun mal meine Entscheidung.



> Du kaufst also ernsthaft auch wegen der Note? Also ein Spiel liegt zB zwischen 7 und 8 von 10, bekommt dann von der PC Games eine 7 => kein Kauf. Aber wäre es mit einem 20er-System eine 7,5 gewesen, dann Kauf? Das fänd ich allerdings echt idiotisch, und zwar echt extrem idiotisch. Vor allem: was wäre denn dann schlimm, wenn Dir dieses Spiel dann entgeht? Du hast doch eh sooooooo wenig Zeit...


Wo schreibe ich so etwas? Ich kaufe rein nach meinem Interesse, in der Regel unabhängig von jeder Note, es sei denn, durch den Test wird klar, dass das Spiel schwere Bugs hat oder vieles nicht so klappt wie es sollte. 
Aber, Tests allgemein sollen ja Kaufberatung für Leute sein, die sich gerade nicht so gut mit auskennen. Und sorry, da zeig mir den, der bei einem Spiel mit 75 und dem anderen mit 84 zu dem mit der 75 greift ... außerdem sollten bei einem objektivem und vergleichbaren System da klare Qualitätsunterschiede bei diesen Titeln vorliegen. Jetzt kriegen aber beide die 8 und sind gleich gut, was einfach nicht stimmt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann reicht doch die Skala von 1-10 völlig aus. Und wenn du zu faul bist, einen Test mal komplett durchzulesen, bist du selbst Schuld.  Die gewonnenen Informationen sind die gleichen, ob nun mit 10er-Skala oder einer Prozent-Wertung.
> 
> Wenn dich ein Spiel doch ohnehin nicht genug interessiert, um dir den Test durchzulesen, wirst du ja wohl kaum nochmal nachrechnen, wie das Spiel mit einem anderen Bewertungssystem abgeschnitten hätte. Auch der Meinungskasten ist letztlich nur eine ganz grobe (und oft auch eher subjektive) Zusammenfassung, bei der dir möglicherweise wichtige Einzelheiten einfach entgehen, die dich zum Kauf oder Nicht-Kauf bewegen könnten.
> 
> Im Endeffekt kaufst du die Katze im Sack, wenn ich mir deinen Kommentar so durchlese.



Tja, ich kann aber scheinbar wenigstens lesen und interpretieren, du aber irgendwie so gar nicht ...  Jedenfalls kannst du mich irgendwie nicht einschätzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann aber scheinbar wenigstens lesen und interpretieren, du aber irgendwie so gar nicht ...


Dann klär mich auf, oh großer weiser Mann. Deine Worte waren ja doch relativ klar und deutlich. Oder wirst du dich jetzt (wie so oft) raus reden wollen?  

Ich hab deine Kommentare durchaus gelesen. Also spar dir diesen schwachsinnigen Vorwurf.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

Mal noch ein ganz anderer punkt:
_Der Fokus soll zudem auf der Meinung des Testers und somit den Inhalten des Textes liegen. _

Ein Test, so finde ich, sollte so weit wie möglich objektiv sein.
"Ihr" solltet da aber euch auch bewusst sein, dass irgendwelche eingekauften Werbetexte (war schon öfters Thema hier) dann noch viel klarer gekennzeichnet werden muss.
Im Prinzip ändert sich natürlich nicht viel, da der Meinungskasten noch immer da ist.
Einfach nochmals Erinnerung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal noch ein ganz anderer punkt:
> _Der Fokus soll zudem auf der Meinung des Testers und somit den Inhalten des Textes liegen. _
> 
> Ein Test, so finde ich, sollte so weit wie möglich objektiv sein.


Mal rein hypothetisch: Wenn zwei unterschiedliche, voneinander völlig unabhängige Tester die gleichen Kritikpunkte aufzählen, aber trotzdem zu einem unterschiedlichen Ergebnis kommen, liegt das einfach daran, dass die Tester die jeweiligen Kritikpunkte ganz anders gewichten. Und sowas kann man nicht objektiv bewerten. 

Deswegen sollte man sich bei einem Kauf durchaus auch mal andere Tests durchlesen.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte Konsequente Pro/Kontra.
> Bei einem Hybridspiel ein nicht so gelungenen SP als Negativ zu führen und ein vergleichbares reines MP ohne SP besser abschneiden zu lassen ist Unsinn wenn man SP/MP nicht getrennt bewertet.
> Sprichdiverse feste Kriterien muß man definieren (Erfahrungen sollten genug da sein) und alle Relevanten Abweichungen müssen dann erwähnt werde ansonsten ist das übelst subjektiv.



Das wuerde ich jetzt so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Ich finde man muss ein Spiel eher in dem Kontext bewerten, was es sein will. Wenn jemand ein reines MP Spiel macht und dieses auch sehr gut macht, dann ist das doch genauso ok, wie wenn jemand ein reines Adventure oder Actionspiel gut macht, dass halt keine RPG Elemente enthaelt.
Wenn aber jemand ein Spiel mit einer SP Kampagne herstellt, diese aber eben nicht gut umgesetzt ist und nicht wirklich Spass macht, dann gibt es natuerlich Abzuege in der Wertung.

Nicht jedes Spiel muss alles koennen, aber das was drin ist und mit dem es dann ja wahrscheinlich auch beworben wird, das sollte dann eben gut gemacht sein. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Loosa (13. Februar 2019)

Deswegen finde ich es auch gut, dass es bei manchen Tests mehr als einen Meinungskasten gibt. So können die beteiligten Tester ihre jeweilige Sicht darlegen.
Nicht inbedingt wie ein typisches pro und contra bei Tageszeitungen, aber so ein kleines bisschen Spektrum bringt es doch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nicht jedes Spiel muss alles koennen, aber das was drin ist und mit dem es dann ja wahrscheinlich auch beworben wird, das sollte dann eben gut gemacht sein. So sehe ich das zumindest.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ein Spiel kann sich nicht immer einem Vergleich zu anderen entziehen, aber es muss für sich selbst bewertet werden.


----------



## Loosa (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Ein Spiel kann sich nicht immer einem Vergleich zu anderen entziehen, aber es muss für sich selbst bewertet werden.



So wie in einer Partnerschaft...


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal rein hypothetisch: Wenn zwei unterschiedliche, voneinander völlig unabhängige Tester die gleichen Kritikpunkte aufzählen, aber trotzdem zu einem unterschiedlichen Ergebnis kommen, liegt das einfach daran, dass die Tester die jeweiligen Kritikpunkte ganz anders gewichten. Und sowas kann man nicht objektiv bewerten.
> 
> Deswegen sollte man sich bei einem Kauf durchaus auch mal andere Tests durchlesen.



Definitiv.
Es ging mir darum, dass anscheinend die Meinung der Tester *mehr* im Text einfliessen soll. Damit kann ich leben.
Ich kenne die Tester inzwischen und deren Geschmack
Wenn dann aber die Trennung zwischen redaktionellem Teil und Werbung immer mehr verschwindet, dann ist das ein Problem.
Wenn ein Redi, welcher auf meiner Linie ist, einen (ganz klein bezeichneten) Text online stellt, dann vertraue ich drauf.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> So wie in einer Partnerschaft...


Siehe Rabowkes Freundin, die ist doch gut in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## McDrake (13. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ausser Rabowkes Freundin, die ist doch gut in jeder Beziehung.



Bis eine neue kommt...
ok... wer räumt denn hier mal bitte auf!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Womit ich meine Zeit verschwende und mehr Spaß mit habe ist nun mal meine Entscheidung.


 Sagt jemand was anderes? ^^   Smileys erkennen ist offenbar eine schwere Aufgabe... 




> Wo schreibe ich so etwas? Ich kaufe rein nach meinem Interesse, in der Regel unabhängig von jeder Note, es sei denn, durch den Test wird klar, dass das Spiel schwere Bugs hat oder vieles nicht so klappt wie es sollte.


 Wo ist dann überhaupt Dein Problem mit nem 10er statt einem 20er-System? ^^ 



> Aber, Tests allgemein sollen ja Kaufberatung für Leute sein, die sich gerade nicht so gut mit auskennen. Und sorry, da zeig mir den, der bei einem Spiel mit 75 und dem anderen mit 84 zu dem mit der 75 greift


Dir geht es also eigentlich darum, der "Retter" der Gelegenheitsspieler zu sein, oder wie? ^^  Nichts für ungut, aber: in welchem Fall soll es denn bitte vorkommen, dass es GERADE bei Leuten, die sich nicht so gut auskennen, wirklich ein Fehlkauf wäre, wenn derjenige sich das Spiel kauft, dass mit einer feineren Unterteilung 0,5 oder 1,0 Punkte "schlechter" gewertet worden wäre? Und vor allem: es ist ja gar nicht gesagt, dass das Spiel mit 84 Punkten für denjenigen wirklich besser ist als das mit 75. 

Ich finde sogar das Gegenteil ist der Fall: wenn es nicht so "klare" Abstände gibt, dann machen sich die Leute nicht zu sehr kirre wegen der Noten. Ein Spiel mit "nur" 76% hat es auf jeden Fall auch verdient, gespielt zu werden, da ist das mit 84% nicht unbedingt das klar bessere - eine Note "8 von 10" statt 7,5 und 8,5 macht dies dann auch deutlich, dass beide Games für Leute, die das Genre mögen, gute Titel sind.


Du redest aber ja eh von Grenzfällen. Es kann auch bei einer 20er Stufe passieren, dass der Abstand zwischen 2 Games zu groß oder zu klein wirkt. zB ein Spiel bekommt "intern" beim Test 7,3 Punkte, das andere 8,7 - fast 1,5 Noten Abstand, aber als Noten sind es im Test dann 7,5 und 8,5. Mit ner 10er-Skale wären es wohl 7 und 9, was den Abstand an sich besser wiedergibt. 

Es wird aber sicher bei der PCG nicht mit Punktezetteln hantiert, sondern die werden sich eher überlegen: ist das Spiel "nur" gut für Genrefans oder ist es einfach nur ein Top-Game außer für echte Genre-Hasser? Und je nach Entscheidung gibt es ne 8 oder 9. Aber sicher wird da nicht am Ende "intern" eine 8,4 auf dem Papier stehen oder so...




> ...  außerdem sollten bei einem objektivem und vergleichbaren System da klare Qualitätsunterschiede bei diesen Titeln vorliegen. Jetzt kriegen aber beide die 8 und sind gleich gut, was einfach nicht stimmt.


 Doch, weil solche Unterschiede von 8-9% so gut wie nie objektiv sind, außer beide Games sind wirklich EXAKT gleichgut, ABER das eine hat zB viele Bugs und daher 10% Abzug bekommen...


----------



## Javata (13. Februar 2019)

Die 100er Wertung war etwas zu Abstufungsreich, keine Frage... aber deshalb gleich zurück auf 10 Schritte zu gehen finde ich einfach zu grobschlächtig. 20, 25 oder 33 fände ich hier deutlich passender. 

Auf der anderen Seite sind mir die Punkte relativ egal, ich lese meist nur die Bewertungen und Pro/Cons-Tabelle bzw eh den ganzen Test bei starkem Interesse.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann klär mich auf, oh großer weiser Mann. Deine Worte waren ja doch relativ klar und deutlich. Oder wirst du dich jetzt (wie so oft) raus reden wollen?
> 
> Ich hab deine Kommentare durchaus gelesen. Also spar dir diesen schwachsinnigen Vorwurf.



Ich habe nun wirklich lang und breit erklärt, welche Nachteile ein 1 - 10 System hat. Und ich will halt auch die genaue Meinung einer Testeinrichtung zu einem Titel wissen und nicht so einen verwässerten Wert.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo ist dann überhaupt Dein Problem mit nem 10er statt einem 20er-System? ^^


Ernsthaft? Ein 10er System ist einfach viel, viel zu grob, das ist nicht viel besser als zu sagen gut oder schlecht. Bei einem 20er System hingegen sind viel mehr Abstufungen möglich. Sicher ist es vielleicht auch nicht ganz perfekt aber ich denke, es ist der beste Kompromiss aus 100er und 10er und kleiner.

Siehe eben Metro: Exodus Wertung, oben auch schon angeführt. Der Meinungskasten und der Test klingen nach glatter 9 - 10 aber unten steht eine 8. Die ist meiner Ansicht nur schwer vermittelbar, bei einer 85 hat man wenigstens noch eine klar erkennbare Tendenz. 

Ich führte es oben schon an, was hast du denn jetzt bei den Wertungen davon, wenn bei 98 Prozent aller Tests von PC Games ab jetzt eine 7 oder 8 steht? Dann können sie es auch gleich sein lassen, denn es ist logisch, dass die meisten Spiele in dem Bereich liegen. 

Ich will es aber nun mal mindesten ein wenig genauer wissen.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Februar 2019)

Uff ... eine Umstellung ist ja ok, aber mir wäre auch ein 20er System lieber gewesen, aber ok. Schauen wir mal wie es wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe nun wirklich lang und breit erklärt, welche Nachteile ein 1 - 10 System hat. Und ich will halt auch die genaue Meinung einer Testeinrichtung zu einem Titel wissen und nicht so einen verwässerten Wert.


Du sagtest doch aber im nachhinein selbst, dass dich Tests in der Regel eher weniger interessieren und du sie meistens überfliegst. Soll ich deine Kommentare nochmal zitieren oder erinnerst du dich? 

Ob nun 78% oder eine 8/10 ist doch daher völlig irrelevant, wenn du den Test selbst gar nicht liest oder nur mal fix überfliegst. Die genaue Meinung steht doch im Test. Die Wertung ist nur eine Zusammenfassung. Quasi eine Schulnote.

Zum einen sagst du, du willst eine genaue Meinung, bzw. ein genaues Fazit...aber zum anderen bist du dir zu fein, einen Test wirklich zu lesen. Das widerspricht sich total. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jetzt kriegen aber beide die 8 und sind gleich gut, was einfach nicht stimmt.


Übrigens stimmt das überhaupt nicht, was du da von dir gibst. Ein genauerer zusammenfassender Einblick ergibt sich aus den Pro und Contras, die unter jedem Test stehen. Zwei Schüler, die jeweils eine 2 haben, müssen ja trotzdem nicht gleich gut in dem jeweiligen Fach sein. Weil bei einer solchen Bewertung immernoch ein wenig Spielraum ist, bevor die Bewertung nach oben oder eben nach unten geht.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du sagtest doch aber im nachhinein selbst, dass dich Tests in der Regel eher weniger interessieren und du sie meistens überfliegst. Soll ich deine Kommentare nochmal zitieren oder erinnerst du dich?
> 
> Ob nun 78% oder eine 8/10 ist doch daher völlig irrelevant, wenn du den Test selbst gar nicht liest oder nur mal fix überfliegst. Die genaue Meinung steht doch im Test. Die Wertung ist nur eine Zusammenfassung. Quasi eine Schulnote.



Ich schrieb auch, dass Tests *für Andere* aber nun mal Kaufberatung sein sollen. 
Außerdem interessiert es mich nun mal ob ein Spiel knapp besser oder schlechter als ein anderes ist nach Meinung des Testers und das will ich selbstverständlich auch in der Note sehen. Denn im Meinungskasten wird kaum stehen Spiel A ist besser als Spiel B, C, D, E, ... blöd nur, wenn jetzt alle davon eine 7 haben wo man vorher bei der Spanne von 75 bis 84 klar *selbst* sehen konnte, welches wohl besser ist.

Auch finde ich es spannend zu vergleichen. Der gab eine 65, der andere eine 74, wieso sehen die das so krass anders? Jetzt wäre beides eine 7 also gleich.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2019)

Ich bin ja vor allem mal gespannt, wie es letztendlich umgesetzt wird. Bei den Prozentwertungen war es ja jetzt immer so, dass fuer relevante Spiele, die nicht eh totale Gurken waren eher der Bereich zwischen 65 und 95% relevant war. Wenn das neue System das alte 1/1 umsetzen wuerde, dann wuerde das bedeuten, dass wir hauptsaechlich nur noch 3 Zahlen bekommen, 7, 8 oder 9.

Gerade am oberen Ende der Skala wurden aber die kleineren Zahlenunterschiede schon wichtig. Ob es nun eine 88 war oder eine 93, oder sogar die seltenen 95, das hatte schon Aussagekraft, ob es sich um ein sehr gutes Spiel des Genres, einen Referenztitel fuer den es zum GOTY reichen sollte oder um ein absolutes Ausnahmespiel handelte, von deddrn Qualitaet man vielleicht mal eines in 5 Jahren eines seiht.

Wenn das jetzt eher in ein 8,9,10/10 aufgeteilt wird und fruehere 70er Spiele jetzt vielleicht eher so etwas wie eine 5/10 bekommen oder so, dann wuerde es ja passen. Leut der Beschreibung der neuen Skala im Artikel, nach der 1-4 sowieso erstmal gleich in einem Punkt zusammengefasst wird klingt das aber eher nicht so. Wenn man 1-4 schon jetzt mit "Bei diesen grottigen Gute-Laune-Zerstörern liegt so viel im Argen, dass ihr nicht mal geschenkt eure Zeit investieren solltet" zusammnefasst, dann koennte man eigentlich auch gleich eine 5 Punkte Wertung machen und das ist mir dann aber defintiv nicht mehr aussagekraeftig genug.

Wenn ihr das 10er System so benutzt wie hier beschrieben, dann wuerde ich jetzt mal prophezeien, dass ca. 75% der getesteten Spiele eine 8/10 bekommen, 20% eine 7 oder eine 9 und nur der Rest was anderes. Ob das jetzt dann so viel Sinn macht sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## bettenlager (13. Februar 2019)

Wertungssysteme für Videospiele ist soooo 80er  Jahre und schon lange überflüssig.

Damals hat man noch was den Spielspass angeht SimCity punktemäßig mit einem Flugsimulator verglichen.

Das nüchterne, neutrales Video zu Battlefield 5 sowohl von Gamestar wie auch PC Games hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Mehr braucht man nicht. Und auf Punkte habe ich noch nie einen Cent gegeben.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2019)

So ein 10er System ist mir viel zu Grob. Ob da eine 82 oder eine 84 steht ist nicht von belang, aber ob da eine 80 oder eine 89 steht ist schon ein Unterschied und mit einem 10er System wäre so ein schneller Überblick nicht mehr gegeben. Da kann man das ganze auch gleich weglassen.
Beispiel, das kommende TDivision 2, bekommt eine 8. Ist es dann eher eine 79+ wo der Redi eine Auge zugedrückt hat oder doch eine 90-. Also mir ist das viel zu Grob. Nö gefällt mir gar nicht und kommt mir eher wie dann eine Ausrede vor wo vieles einfach gleichgestellt wird.
Aber wieso auch aufregen, scheint ja eh beschlossene Sache zu sein. Da hätte man mal vorher uns fragen sollen (auch in den anderen Computec Websiten), von mir aus auch sehr gerne mit einer Umfrage  Abstimmung wo dann die Mehrheit entscheidet.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich schrieb auch, dass Tests *für Andere* aber nun mal Kaufberatung sein sollen.


Was gehen dich andere an? 

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter "Kaufberatung" verstehst, aber eine Kaufberatung besteht aus deutlich mehr als nur "Wir bewerten das Spiel mit X von Y Punkten." Würde man mich im Media Markt so beraten, ich würde dem Kollegen 'n Vogel zeigen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem interessiert es mich nun mal ob ein Spiel knapp besser oder schlechter als ein anderes ist nach Meinung des Testers und das will ich selbstverständlich auch in der Note sehen. Denn im Meinungskasten wird kaum stehen Spiel A ist besser als Spiel B, C, D, E, ... blöd nur, wenn jetzt alle davon eine 7 haben wo man vorher bei der Spanne von 75 bis 84 klar *selbst* sehen konnte, welches wohl besser ist.


Und spielt das eine Rolle für deinen *persönlichen* Eindruck beim spielen? 

Abgesehen davon, es bringt dir doch überhaupt nichts zu wissen, ob ein Spiel nun 74% oder 80% Spielspaß erhält, wenn du dir nichtmal durchliest, *warum* man überhaupt auf diese Bewertung gekommen ist. Und wie gesagt...ein Spiel muss sich zwar auch Vergleiche zu anderen gefallen lassen, aber muss letztlich für sich selbst bewertet werden. Es bringt daher ohnehin nichts, wenn Redakteure in Tests schreiben, dass Spiel X besser als Spiel Y ist. Das muss doch ohnehin erstmal jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich bin ja vor allem mal gespannt, iwe es letztendlich umgesetzt wird. Bei den Prozentwertungen war es ja jetzt immer so, dass fuer relevante SPiele, die nicht eh totale Gurken waren eher der Bereich zwischen 65 und 95% relevant war. Wenn das neue System das alte 1/1 umsetzen wuerde, dann wuerde das bedeuten, dass wir hauptsaechlich nur noch 3 Zahlen bekommen, 7, 8 oder 9.
> 
> Gerade am oberen Ende der Skala wurden aber die kleineren Zahlenunterschiede schon wichtig. Ob es nun eine 88 war oder eine 93, oder sogar die seltenen 95, das hatte schon Aussagekraft, ob es sich um ein sehr gutes Spiel des Genres, einen Referenztitel fuer den es zum GOTY reichen sollte oder umein absolutes Ausnahmespiel handelte, von dem vielleicht mal eines in 5 Jahren gab.
> 
> Wenn das jetzt eher in ein 8,9,10/10 aufgeteilt wird und fruehere 70er Spiele jetzt vielleicht eher so etwas wie eine 5/10 bekommen oder so, dann wuerde es ja passen. Leut der Beschreibung der neuen Skala im Artikel, nach der 1-4 sowieso erstmal gleich in einem Punkt zusammengefasst wird klingt das aber eher nicht so. Wenn man 1-4 schon jetzt mit "Bei diesen grottigen Gute-Laune-Zerstörern liegt so viel im Argen, dass ihr nicht mal geschenkt eure Zeit investieren solltet" zusammnefasst, dann koennte man eigentlich auch gleich eine 5 Punkte Wertung machen und das ist mir dann aber defintiv nicht mehr aussagekraeftig genug.



Das sage ich ja oben.
Und du glaubst doch nicht, dass eine kommerzielle Testeinrichtung einem 70er Titel jetzt plötzlich nur noch eine 5 gibt, weil sie das Schema komplett ausnutzen wollen. Die Hersteller würden denen aber sowas von aufs Dach treten. 

Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass jetzt 95 Prozent alles Spiele die hier getestet werden eine 7 oder 8 bekommen, das war es. Alle Spiele sind gleich, keine Kaufberatung, kein Vergleich  mehr vorhanden. Bequem für die Tester, freudig für die Hersteller, beschissen für die Kunden.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und spielt das eine Rolle für deinen *persönlichen* Eindruck beim spielen?



So oder so nicht, ich spiele seit 30 Jahren und weiß was mir gefällt. 

Noch einmal, es geht um das grobe Ganze, das Interesse an Games als solches. Welches Spiel bewertet die Presse besser als ein anderes und warum. Das ist das spannende, was mich interessiert. Alle Spiele kriegen jetzt 7 oder 8? 
Okay, meinetwegen, damit sind Tests komplett überflüssig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Welches Spiel bewertet die Presse besser als ein anderes und warum.


Steht in jedem Test.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist das spannende, was *mich* interessiert. Alle Spiele kriegen jetzt 7 oder 8?
> Okay, meinetwegen, damit sind Tests komplett überflüssig.


Lies die Tests. 

Was gibt es da noch mehr zu sagen? Du willst eine genaue Bewertung? Herrgott, dann sei nicht so faul und lies die verkackten Tests. Aber wenn der Herr sich zu fein und zu faul ist, ein paar Zeilen Text zu lesen, dann ist das nicht die Schuld der Redaktion, wenn dir dabei entgeht, ob das Spiel besser oder schlechter als ein anderes ist.

Wenn dich selbst die Tests aber gar nicht interessieren, dann hast du eigentlich auch gar kein Recht darauf, das Bewertungssystem zu kritisieren. Es bringt dir einfach nichts, nur eine Zahl zu kennen, wenn du aber gar nicht weißt (oder wissen willst), wie diese Zahl überhaupt zustande kommt.

Tut mir Leid, aber was du hier von dir gibst, macht keinen Sinn. Du kannst keine genaue Bewertung erwarten, wenn du doch selbst klar und deutlich gesagt hast, dass dich der Test selbst (in dem du ja genaue Informationen bekommst, inklusive einer zusammenfassenden Pro- und Contra-Liste) meist weniger interessiert. 

Da kannst du noch so sehr das "grobe Ganze" meinen.

Btw...ich spiele zwar "nur" seit 20 Jahren, weiß aber selbst auch, was mir gefällt. Allerdings lese ich mir trotzdem noch Tests durch.  Weil ich mich nunmal umfassend über ein Produkt informieren will, bevor ich es kaufe.


----------



## angelan (13. Februar 2019)

Die Entscheidung finde ich schade und wie viele hier sagen, viel zu grob.
Siehe Metro: 8 - das kann alles sein, gerade noch 8 oder fast schon 9.
Wenigstens die Mitte z.B. 7,5 hättet ihr machen können. Somit kann man eigentlich die Wertung so ziemlich in die Tonne klopfen.

Und was die Community will, hättet ihr vielleicht vorher auch mal per Umfrage einholen können, oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Steht in jedem Test.
> 
> Lies die Tests.
> 
> ...


Es ist MEINE Sache wie ich das mache. Und ich lese sicher keine zehn Tests um WERTUNGEN zu vergleichen. 

Und wie ich bereits anführte, in einem Test wird ab jetzt sicher nicht stehen Spiel X hat zwar die gleiche Wertung ist aber viel besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Ghostface000 (13. Februar 2019)

Nicht, dass es groß von Bedeutung wäre aber ich schließe mich mal der Fraktion an, die mindestens 20 Abstufungen wünscht. 10 Abstufungen haben einige englischsprachige Magazine und dabei hatte ich oft den Eindruck, dass es eher die schwachen Magazine sind...

Euer Einleitungstext lässt ja zumindest in einem Satz eher vermuten, dass 100 Abstufungen zu viel Arbeit sind und man bei der Testflut kein Land mehr sieht. Damit wäre ja prinzipiell gesagt, dass man sich mit 10 Abstufungen Arbeit sparen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Ghostface000 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass es groß von Bedeutung wäre aber ich schließe mich mal der Fraktion an, die mindestens 20 Abstufungen wünscht. 10 Abstufungen haben einige englischsprachige Magazine und dabei hatte ich oft den Eindruck, dass es eher die schwachen Magazine sind...
> 
> Euer Einleitungstext lässt ja zumindest in einem Satz eher vermuten, dass 100 Abstufungen zu viel Arbeit sind und man bei der Testflut kein Land mehr sieht. Damit wäre ja prinzipiell gesagt, dass man sich mit 10 Abstufungen Arbeit sparen kann.



Das 10er System haben seit den 80ern auch in Deutschland immer wieder Magazine versucht - sie sind allesamt grandios damit gescheitert. Zwar sagen in Foren zwar ständig schreiende Minderheiten "Wertungen sind doof" aber es nun wahrlich kein Geheimnis, dass die Masse der Testleser insbesondere dieses Prozentsystem will.

Mit dem 10er System klingt das für mich so ein wenig, als will sich PC Games weiter verkleinern.


----------



## Wurstautomat (13. Februar 2019)

Finde die Entscheidung ganz und gar nicht. Viel zu ungenau. Die Extra Awards gefallen mir aber sehr!


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist MEINE Sache wie ich das mache. Und ich lese sicher keine zehn Tests um WERTUNGEN zu vergleichen.


Dann beschwer dich nicht über das Bewertungssystem, du faule Socke.  Du bist doch hoffentlich intelligent genug, um zu checken, dass dir die Zahl allein gar nichts bringt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wie ich bereits anführte, in einem Test wird ab jetzt sicher nicht stehen Spiel X hat zwar die gleiche Wertung ist aber viel besser oder schlechter.


Und was du anführst, ist das Maß aller Dinge? Es wird mit Sicherheit nach wie vor den für den Leser nötigen Informationsgehalt geben. Nur dass statt einer 80% (alternativ halt auch 75% ) eben eine 8/10 am Ende steht. Das ändert aber nichts an der Bewertung an sich. Lediglich das System ist ein anderes. Man passt aber nicht die Bewertung an das System an, sondern das System an die Bewertung. 

Übrigens ist ein Spiel nicht VIEL besser/schlechter, wenn es nur 2-5% weniger oder mehr bekommt, als ein anderes. Wenn ein Spiel 10% mehr oder weniger bekommt, dann würde sich das natürlich entsprechend bei diesem Punktesystem auswirken. 


Das einzige, was ich hier mal den Redakteuren gern nahelegen würde, ist einfach eine anschauliche Relation darzustellen. Wie verhalten sich im neuen Punktesystem z.B. 8 Punkte im Vergleich zum alten Bewertungssystem? Entsprechen die 8 von 10 Punkten dann einer Bewertung von 80% oder ist da Spielraum, z.B. zwischen 75% bis 84% (ab 5 wird ja immer aufgerundet  ) ?


----------



## Ghostface000 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mit dem 10er System klingt das für mich so ein wenig, als will sich PC Games weiter verkleinern.



Vielleicht ist das auch ein bisschen weit gesponnen aber ich neige auch dazu zu unterstellen, dass der sicherlich nicht unerhebliche Umsatzrückgang der Printausgaben eine Verkleinerung notwendig macht. 
Gerade die Onlinegäste setzen sich sicherlich aus einer Personengruppe zusammen, die Adblocker nutzt. Webseiten mit älteren Besuchern haben da sicherlich weniger Probleme.
Also gibts da auch keinen Umsatz...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mit dem Argument kannst du dann auch aus 5 Sternen nur 3 machen. Und aus 3 dann nur noch 2 - und am Ende dann nur noch "Schrott" und "okay"    Es sind mit dem neuen System 7 Stufen, FALLS man 1-4 als nur eine Stufe bezeichnet.


Das stimmt nicht, da unter den spielenswerten Spielen, also oberhalb, von Schrott durchaus differenziert werden kann (wie genau, darüber lässt sich streiten). Wenn aber schon bei 4 von 10 das Fazit ist "nicht geschenkt nehmen", wozu muss die Skala dann noch weiter runter gehen?




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht eher um klare Qualitätsunterschiede, also wenn ein Spiel 76 und das andere 84 hat sehe ich da eine krasse Lücke, wenn beide jetzt eine 8 bekommen scheinen sie aber ja gleich gut zu sein[...]


Tastsächlich sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen 76 und 84 eher in der subjektiven Laune des betreffenden Testers begründet als in wirklich messbaren Qualitätsunterschieden. Ist für mich beides um die 80. Dem einen wird das eine mehr gefallen, dem anderen das andere. Da ist dann eben der eigentliche Test zur Bildung der Kaufentscheidung wichtiger.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich hier mal den Redakteuren gern nahelegen würde, ist einfach eine anschauliche Relation darzustellen. Wie verhalten sich im neuen Punktesystem z.B. 8 Punkte im Vergleich zum alten Bewertungssystem? Entsprechen die 8 von 10 Punkten dann einer Bewertung von 80% oder ist da Spielraum, z.B. zwischen 75% bis 84% (ab 5 wird ja immer aufgerundet  ) ?


 Ich denke, dass so was sich dann durch die anderen Eckpunkte und den Kasten ergibt. 

Ich würde erwarten, dass ein Spiel, das "früher" 75% bekommen hat WEIL es zB im Onlinemodus oft etwas hakt, aber an sich ein 80%-Spiel ist, dann eben ganz klar eine 8 bekommt, aber mit dem Hinweis auf Probleme beim Onlinemodus. Und ein früheres "84,9999%"-Spiel bekommt eine 8, aber mit viel Lob und dem Hinweis, das nicht viel für eine Genre-Referenz fehlte. Aber dazu muss natürlich auch die Bereitschaft da sein, mal 5 Min einen Test zu lesen.

Die Fälle, in denen zwei Games echt SO weit auseinander sind, dass das eine klar besser ist als das andere, und trotzdem bekommen beide dann zb eine 8, dürfte man sicher an einer Hand abzählen können - pro Jahrzehnt...


Was wiederum ein Wertungssystem mit einer "Verkleinerung" der PC Games zu tun haben soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Muss man Lizenzgebühren für ein 100er-Wertungssystem bezahlen? ^^  Braucht man Zusatzpersonal für die komplizierte Berechnung der Endnoten bei einem 100er-System? ^^


----------



## Wubaron (13. Februar 2019)

Eine 10/10 für ein Spiel ist werbewirksamer als eine 92/100.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Fälle, in denen zwei Games echt SO weit auseinander sind, dass das eine klar besser ist als das andere, und trotzdem bekommen beide dann zb eine 8, dürfte man sicher an einer Hand abzählen können - pro Jahrzehnt...


Ja sicher, genau deswegen hat auch schon der allererste Test mit diesem neuen System exakt das Problem ... dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein, die nächsten zehn Jahre passiert das dann ja nicht mehr ... ja klar.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Tastsächlich sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen 76 und 84 eher in der subjektiven Laune des betreffenden Testers begründet als in wirklich messbaren Qualitätsunterschieden. Ist für mich beides um die 80. Dem einen wird das eine mehr gefallen, dem anderen das andere. Da ist dann eben der eigentliche Test zur Bildung der Kaufentscheidung wichtiger.



Du vielleicht nicht, für mich liegen da Welten zwischen. Grob gesagt, das eine ist noch gerade gut, das andere tendiert schon in Richtung hervorragend.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann beschwer dich nicht über das Bewertungssystem, du faule Socke.  Du bist doch hoffentlich intelligent genug, um zu checken, dass dir die Zahl allein gar nichts bringt.


Doch natürlich bringt sie was, ich sehe auf einen Blick einen Unterschied ohne groß weiter nachforschen zu müssen. Warum denkst du ist Metacritic so populär. 
Das Thema ist hier jetzt auf der Seite natürlich gestorben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch natürlich bringt sie was, ich sehe auf einen Blick einen Unterschied ohne groß weiter nachforschen zu müssen.


Einen Unterschied zu was? Und woraus ergibt sich der Unterschied? Warum und wie kommt die Wertung zustande? Das geht aus der Zahl allein nach wie vor nicht hervor, egal ob das nun ein 10er-System ist oder die alte Prozentbewertung.  Es ist völlig egal, ob da nun eine 80% oder eine 8 steht. Relevant ist letztlich das, was im Test steht (und auch die Pro- und Contraliste, die das ganze nochmal zusammenfasst). Denn DA steht drin, was du über ein Spiel wissen willst. Nicht in der Zahl. 

Willst du das nicht checken oder stellst du dich grad absichtlich doof und ignorant? Das wird mir hier grad echt langsam zu blöd mit mir. Woraus genau machst du anhand der Zahl allein fest, ob dir ein Spiel zusagt oder nicht? Woraus machst du fest, ob die Bewertung gerechtfertigt ist, wenn du primär auf die Zahl achtest? Aus der Zahl allein geht einzig und allein das Ergebnis hervor. Das mag zwar durchaus relevant sein, ist aber nunmal de facto nicht alles. Punkt. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum denkst du ist Metacritic so populär.


Die Seite ist so populär, weil die Leute zu faul sind, um Berichte zu lesen und sich lieber auf eine Zahl verlassen. Für Leute wie dich also. 

Ich bin raus. Diskussion ist für mich beendet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2019)

Das Problem am 10er-System sehe ich darin dass sich mit 10/10-Vergaben plötzlich ne Flut an sogenannten "Meilensteinen" aufbauen könnte, bedingt durch Aufrundungen. Was in meinen Augen vor allem dann eines wird:  unrealistisch. Das 100er-System hatte - und hat auch heute noch - den Vorteil dass 100% nie erfüllbar sind. Was zu wesentlich glaubwürdigeren Ergebnissen und Abstufungen führt. Ich bin vollen Punktzahl-Wertungen grundsätzlich etwas skeptisch.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn dich selbst die Tests aber gar nicht interessieren, dann hast du eigentlich auch gar kein Recht darauf, das Bewertungssystem zu kritisieren. Es bringt dir einfach nichts, nur eine Zahl zu kennen, wenn du aber gar nicht weißt (oder wissen willst), wie diese Zahl überhaupt zustande kommt.


Wer seit etlichen Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten Rezensionen in den entsprechenden Medien liest, hat meist eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung davon, wie so eine Wertung zustandekommt (insbesondere, wenn man die Redakteure und deren Vorlieben im Laufe der Zeit ein wenig kennengelernt hat), auch ohne immer jeden Test im einzelnen genau zu lesen. Hinzu kommt, dass man bis zum Erscheinen des Tests oft schon so viel Kontextwissen angesammelt hat (Entwicklerteam, Publisher, Genre, haufenweise Details aus etlichen Trailern und Previews, vielleicht das Spielen einer Demo oder Erfahrungen aus einer Early Access-Phase - oder schlicht das Lesen eines anderen Tests), dass die Wertung ja nicht einfach im luftleeren Raum steht (der Text bietet eben einfach nur noch mehr Kontext und Hintergrund).

Ich kann dieses ewige "Lest mehr anstatt auf die Zahlen zu schauen!" und "Spielt mehr statt zu lesen!" auch nicht mehr hören. Wer nur das als Botschaft loswerden will, der muss das ja nicht unbedingt in einer Diskussion über das Wertungssystem tun. Bei dieser geht es eben naturgemäß nur um nackte Zahlen und eben explizit NICHT ums Lesen oder Spielen. Das - und die Grundsatzdiskussion, ob man Zahlenwertungen überhaupt braucht - ist eine völlig andere Baustelle und wurde auch schon zehntausendmal zu Tode diskutiert. Das muss man hier echt nicht noch mal aufwärmen.

Hier geht's (zum Beispiel) darum, dass der gesamte Bewertungsbereich zwischen 75 und 84 zukünftig auf die 8 und der Bereich 85 bis 94 auf die 9 reduziert wird (zumindest ist das das, wovon man ohne weitere Informationen ausgehen muss) und dass das vielen in einem Bereich, der vor Spielen geradezu überquillt, zu undifferenziert erscheint. Sollte als Argument auch eingängig und für jeden nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Einen Unterschied zu was? Und woraus ergibt sich der Unterschied? Warum und wie kommt die Wertung zustande? Das geht aus der Zahl allein nach wie vor nicht hervor, egal ob das nun ein 10er-System ist oder die alte Prozentbewertung.  Es ist völlig egal, ob da nun eine 80% oder eine 8 steht. Relevant ist letztlich das, was im Test steht (und auch die Pro- und Contraliste, die das ganze nochmal zusammenfasst). Denn DA steht drin, was du über ein Spiel wissen willst. Nicht in der Zahl.
> 
> Willst du das nicht checken oder stellst du dich grad absichtlich doof und ignorant? Das wird mir hier grad echt langsam zu blöd mit mir. Woraus genau machst du anhand der Zahl allein fest, ob dir ein Spiel zusagt oder nicht? Woraus machst du fest, ob die Bewertung gerechtfertigt ist, wenn du primär auf die Zahl achtest? Aus der Zahl allein geht einzig und allein das Ergebnis hervor. Das mag zwar durchaus relevant sein, ist aber nunmal de facto nicht alles. Punkt.
> 
> Die Seite ist so populär, weil die Leute zu faul sind, um Berichte zu lesen und sich lieber auf eine Zahl verlassen. Für Leute wie dich also.



Du ignorierst was ich sage und willst es auch nicht verstehen.
Aber ungerne noch einmal für dich ganz Begriffsstutzigen: 
Eine Wertungszahl die gut differenzierbar ist ermöglicht es mir auf einen Blick zu erkennen ob ein Spiel besser ist als ein anderes. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn jetzt bei allen Tests 7 oder 8 steht ist das alles nur noch eine grobe Brühe.
Und auch da wiederhole ich mich zum 1000. Mal *ICH* mache an diesen Zahlen für mich gar nichts fest, meine Kaufentscheidung hängt praktisch nie von Tests ab. Daran ändert auch nichts daran ob ich ihn lese oder nicht. Das einzige, auch da wie wiederhole ich mich, ist, dass ich aus einem Test entnehmen könnte ob viele Bugs sind oder Spielmechaniken nicht funktionieren und ich deswegen mit dem Kauf erst mal warte oder ganz verzichte. 

Ich erkläre dir auch das noch zum x. Mal, ich mag die Testnoten, um eben zu sehen ob eine Redaktion ein Spiel gut oder schlecht findet bzw. besser als ein anderes. Beim 10er System kann ich das nicht mehr, weil eben fast alle jetzt 7 oder 8 bekommen werden, damit sind die Tests für mich praktisch überflüssig.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja sicher, genau deswegen hat auch schon der allererste Test mit diesem neuen System exakt das Problem …


 Woher willst Du denn bitte wissen, ob Metro mit seiner Wertung von 8 schon demnächst einen anderen Shooter mit ebenfalls der Wertung 8 als Konkurrent bekommt, der EIGENTLICH fast 10% schlechter ist? ^^  Dass Metro näher an der 9 sein soll ist ja DEINE subjektive Einschätzung - vlt hätte es aber mit dem alten System nur 82-84% bekommen. Für mich klingt die Wertung nach einer "alten" 82: viele gute Dinge, aber auch ein paar störende Sachen, die ganz klar eine Wertung von an die 90 verhindern.




> Eine Wertungszahl die gut differenzierbar ist ermöglicht es mir auf einen Blick zu erkenen ob ein Spiel besser ist als ein anderes. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


 nein, eine solche Wertung sagt nur aus, dass aus Sicht DIESES einen Redakteurs ein Spiel vielleicht besser als das andere ist - aber es fängt bei den "hinkenden" Vergleichen ja schon damit an, dass sehr oft ein Redakteur zB 85% gibt und ein anderes Spiel, das "nur" 83% bekommen hat, gar nicht gespielt hat - da kann er dann nur mit anderen drüber reden, und dann kommt man zu einem Konsens über die Note. Würde er das andere Spiel kenn, würde dann die Wertung aber vlt etwas anpassen. Ein paar Prozent Differenz geben keinesfalls an, dass ein Spiel aus Sicht einer Redaktion EINDEUTIG besser ist als das andere, außer es ist ein Vergleichstest mit beiden Spielen, die man parallel getestet hat. Du kennst ja sicher den Einkaufsführer der PCGames - da steht immer wieder drin, dass es manch ein Spiel knapp geschafft oder knapp nicht geschafft hat, weil eben nicht die ganze Redaktion den Kandidaten klar besser als den bisherigen Referenztitel sieht. Das beweist ja, dass die Prozente nicht 1:1 als besser/schlechter zu werten  sind - ansonsten würde man die Referenz direkt ersetzen, sobald ein Spiel mehr Prozent bekommt... 

und für den Spieler sind wenige Prozent schon mal GAR nicht relevant, da hier die Geschmäcker viel zu unterschiedlich sind. Der eine findet das 82%-Spiel VIEL besser als das 86%-Spiel der andere findet die Wertungen passend, wieder andere hätten einem der beiden Games vlt nur 77% gegeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wer seit etlichen Jahren oder gar Jahrzehnten Rezensionen in den entsprechenden Medien liest, hat meist eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung davon, wie so eine Wertung zustandekommt (insbesondere, wenn man die Redakteure und deren Vorlieben im Laufe der Zeit ein wenig kennengelernt hat), auch ohne immer jeden Test im einzelnen genau zu lesen. Hinzu kommt, dass man bis zum Erscheinen des Tests oft schon so viel Kontextwissen angesammelt hat (Entwicklerteam, Publisher, Genre, haufenweise Details aus etlichen Trailern und Previews, vielleicht das Spielen einer Demo oder Erfahrungen aus einer Early Access-Phase - oder schlicht das Lesen eines anderen Tests), dass die Wertung ja nicht einfach im luftleeren Raum steht.


Und das ist für das eigentliche Produkt selbst inwiefern relevant? Ein Spiel wird als das bewertet, was es ist. Unabhängig vom drum herum. Ob man es am Ende kauft (egal, wie gut die Bewertung ausfällt), weil einem das drum herum nicht passt, ist ein völlig anderes Paar Schuhe. Das drum herum kann in einem Test erwähnt werden, sollte aber keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung haben. Das drum herum hat nur Relevanz für den Kunden, nicht aber für eine professionelle Bewertung durch eine Redaktion. 



shaboo schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses ewige "Lest mehr anstatt auf die Zahlen zu schauen!" und "Spielt mehr statt zu lesen!" auch nicht mehr hören. Wer nur das als Botschaft loswerden will, der muss das ja nicht unbedingt in einer Diskussion über das Wertungssystem tun. Bei dieser geht es eben naturgemäß nur um nackte Zahlen und eben explizit NICHT ums Lesen oder Spielen. Das - und die Grundsatzdiskussion, ob man Zahlenwertungen überhaupt braucht - ist eine völlig andere Baustelle und wurde auch schon zehntausendmal zu Tode diskutiert. Das muss man hier echt nicht noch mal aufwärmen.
> 
> Hier geht's (zum Beispiel) darum, dass der gesamte Bewertungsbereich zwischen 75 und 84 zukünftig auf die 8 und der Bereich 85 bis 94 auf die 9 reduziert wird (zumindest ist das das, wovon man ohne weitere Informationen ausgehen muss) und dass das vielen in einem Bereich, der vor Spielen geradezu überquillt, zu undifferenziert erscheint. Sollte als Argument auch eingängig und für jeden nachvollziehbar sein.


Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar. Ändert doch aber nichts an dem, was ich geschrieben habe. 

Was ich an Argumenten anbrachte, ging aber explizit an spiritogre, der ziemlich klar aussagte, dass ihn der Text eines Tests ja ziemlich wenig interessiert und er sich paradoxerweise eine genaue BEwertung wünscht. Die Gleichung kann nicht aufgehen, weil die Zahl am Ende eben nur das Ergebnis ist, aus dem man aber nicht das "Warum?" und "Wieso?" ableiten kann. 

Wozu brauche ich eine punktgenaue Prozentbewertung, wenn ich doch selber imstande bin zu entscheiden, wie ich die in einem Test genannten Punkte beurteile. In der Pro und Contra-Liste wird doch auch stets ziemlich klar nochmal aufgeführt, was die Kritikpunkte laut Test sind. Das ist in meinen Augen eindeutig transparenter, als ein "Das Spiel hat eine Wertung von 92%". Deswegen reicht doch ein einfaches 10 Punkte-System, weil man aufgrund der Informationen im Test doch wohl definitiv nachvollziehen kann, wie die Wertung zustande kommt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du ignorierst was ich sage und willst es auch nicht verstehen.
> Aber ungerne noch einmal für dich ganz Begriffsstutzigen:
> Eine Wertungszahl die gut differenzierbar ist ermöglicht es mir auf einen Blick zu erkennen ob ein Spiel besser ist als ein anderes. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Wenn jetzt bei allen Tests 7 oder 8 steht ist das alles nur noch eine grobe Brühe.
> Und auch da wiederhole ich mich zum 1000. Mal *ICH* mache an diesen Zahlen für mich gar nichts fest, meine Kaufentscheidung hängt praktisch nie von Tests ab. Daran ändert auch nichts daran ob ich ihn lese oder nicht. Das einzige, auch da wie wiederhole ich mich, ist, dass ich aus einem Test entnehmen könnte ob viele Bugs sind oder Spielmechaniken nicht funktionieren und ich deswegen mit dem Kauf erst mal warte oder ganz verzichte.
> ...


Hab ich alles im voraus bereits verstanden und keinesfalls ignoriert.  Für dich gilt das, was ich shaboo in diesem Kommentar schon geschrieben habe. Du bist der einzige, der sich hier offensichtlich ignorant gibt und nicht empfänglich für Argumente ist. Du gehst auf die meisten Argumente ja nicht mal ein. In den letzten Posts hast du vieles einfach ignoriert. Selbst meinen letzten Post hast du im Grunde VÖLLIG ignoriert. Unterstell mir hier keine Begriffsstutzigkeit, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen und auf das einzugehen, was dein Diskussionspartner anbringt.  Oder beantwortest du meine Fragen einfach nur nicht, weil dir klar wird, dass deine eigene Argumentation nicht aufgeht und schlicht nicht schlüssig ist? Ich weiß ja, wie stur du sein kannst. Hatten wir ja oft genug, dass du unempfänglich für Argumente und (in anderen Diskussionen) für Fakten bist.

Außerdem widersprichst du dir wieder mal selbst. Zum einen sagst du, dass Tests keine Relevanz für dich bzgl. deiner Kaufentscheidung hat. Aber gleichzeitig suggerierst du, dass du vom Kauf absehen würdest, wenn in einem Test steht, dass das Spiel Bugs enthält. Also machst du dein Kaufverhalten ja doch von Tests abhängig. 

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, warum du die Bewertung so interessant findest, obwohl sie doch angeblich - laut deiner Aussage - doch gar keinen Einfluss auf dein Kaufverhalten hat. Die Bewertung ist doch nur dann interessant, wenn man wissen will, ob man sich das Spiel kauft oder nicht. Dafür sind die doch da. Wenn ich mein Kaufverhalten nicht von Tests abhängig mache, guck ich mir die Bewertung doch erst gar nicht an. Wozu auch? Zumal man daraus nunmal nichts weiter als die Benotung ableiten kann, aber keine Details. 

Eine Wertungszahl kann übrigens auch nicht in allen Belangen als Maßstab für den Vergleich zwischen Spielen herhalten. Im RPG-Genre z.B. gibt es zig Sub-Genres, die man miteinander objektiv oft gar nicht vergleichen kann. Das selbe im Shooter-Genre. Ein Far Cry z.B. objektiv schlechter bewerten zu wollen als ein Doom (2016) ist blanker Unfug, weil beide Spiele zwar Shooter sind, aber ganz offensichtlich unterschiedliche Ansätze verfolgen. 

Du willst Spiele miteinander vergleichen? Das geht anhand der Zahl allein überhaupt nicht. Das geht höchstens innerhalb einer Serie oder mit Spielen, die einen ähnlichen Ansatz verfolgen. Und selbst das ist eine oftmals rein subjektive Angelegenheit, die mit einer Zahl allein nicht getan ist. Spiele müssen ganz klar für sich bewertet werden. Als das, was sie sind und nicht im Vergleich zu anderen.

Und wenn du dich mal nicht nur auf die Zahl allein verlassen würdest, könntest du anhand des Tests doch selbst entscheiden, ob ein Spiel für dich nun eher im unteren 80er-Bereich liegt oder im oberen 70er-Bereich (was in etwa 8 von 10 Punkten entspräche). Oder bist du zu einer solchen Denkleistung und Entscheidungsfreiheit gar nicht in der Lage und musst alles vorgekaut bekommen?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Woher willst Du denn bitte wissen, ob Metro mit seiner Wertung von 8 schon demnächst einen anderen Shooter mit ebenfalls der Wertung 8 als Konkurrent bekommt, der EIGENTLICH fast 10% schlechter ist? ^^  Dass Metro näher an der 9 sein soll ist ja DEINE subjektive Einschätzung - vlt hätte es aber mit dem alten System nur 82-84% bekommen. Für mich klingt die Wertung nach einer "alten" 82: viele gute Dinge, aber auch ein paar störende Sachen, die ganz klar eine Wertung von an die 90 verhindern.


Der Meinungskasten klingt für mich halt wie eine 90. Aber siehst du, da geht das Problem schon los, Ist das jetzt eine gute 8 oder eine schlechte? Du sagst schlechte ich sage gute. Die Wertung der PC Games ist damit wertlos weil nichtssagend und jeder reininterpretieren kann, was er will.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich eine punktgenaue Prozentbewertung, wenn ich doch selber imstande bin zu entscheiden, wie ich die in einem Test genannten Punkte beurteile. In der Pro und Contra-Liste wird doch auch stets ziemlich klar nochmal aufgeführt, was die Kritikpunkte laut Test sind. Das ist in meinen Augen eindeutig transparenter, als ein "Das Spiel hat eine Wertung von 92%". Deswegen reicht doch ein einfaches 10 Punkte-System.


Das reicht aber nicht, da nicht in jedem Spiel die gleichen Punkte aufgeführt werden und auch hier werden einzelne Punkte unterschiedlich schwer gewichtet, ein Kontra wiegt vielleicht nicht sonderlich schwer, ein anderes schon. 
Das sieht man aber nur an der Zahl, die unten drunter steht, wie genau das gewichtet ist.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2019)

Ghostface000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das auch ein bisschen weit gesponnen aber ich neige auch dazu zu unterstellen, dass der sicherlich nicht unerhebliche Umsatzrückgang der Printausgaben eine Verkleinerung notwendig macht.
> Gerade die Onlinegäste setzen sich sicherlich aus einer Personengruppe zusammen, die Adblocker nutzt. Webseiten mit älteren Besuchern haben da sicherlich weniger Probleme.
> Also gibts da auch keinen Umsatz...



1/ - Wegen der Printausgabe. Es wurde hier immer ganz klar gestellt, von den Redis und das mehr als ein mal Herausgestellt, das die Printausgabe mit dem Online Angebot nichts zu tun hat und unabhängig arbeiten. In wieweit das stimmt ist eine andere Frage, aber kann man so erstmal stehen lassen wenn es Redis immer wieder betonen.
Also dürfte auch das Sekment der Online Redis nichts mit dem Print Magazin zu tun haben. Wurde jedenfalls immer so dargestellt. Wie gesagt, alles nur von den Infos die die Redis hier immer selbst sagen wenn man mal nachfragt.

2/ - Das benutzen von Adblocker hat glaube ich weniger mit dem Alter zu tun sondern ob ein Blocker überhaupt notwendig ist. Wer es auf seinen Webseiten Übertreibt muss eben damit rechnen das man sowas wie einen Blocker einfach nutzen muss nicht um der Werbung zu entfliehen, sondern eher um vollkommen Unrealistische Werbung/in Bild Flyer und so weiter zu entkommen. Allein z.B. hier im Forum ist ein Adblocker vollkommen unnötig. Die Zeilen Werbung ist für jeden ertragbar, da brauch es keinen Adblocker. Auf der Main sieht es da leider manchmal anders aus. 

3/ - Wegen dem Umsatz. Also ich denke nicht das Werbung im Jahr 2019 so viel Mega Umsatz bringt. PCGames bietet ja ein online Abo an und ich muss sagen für einen kleinen Preis. Für die paar €uros, also ich weiß nicht wie sich das rechnet. Ich selbst bin auch erst seit kurzem Online Abonent, nicht Unbedingt wegen der Werbung (obwohl ich es mehr als nur begrüße endlich in den Videos die schreckliche Werbung los zu sein ), sonder weil ich einfach PCGames nach all den vielen Jahren mal was zurückgeben wollte für eine kostenlose Online Präsenz die ich immer abrufen kann/konnte. Das Printmagazin kaufe ich schon lange nicht mehr regelmäßig, außer das von PCG Hardware, das ist nach wie vor Klasse und sucht seines gleichen. MMOGA (was ich immer gekauft hatte) hat leider auch sehr nachgelassen, leider . 
Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein für ein Online Abo, aber bis jetzt kann ich nicht meckern, gerade auch wenn man hier und da mal mit dem Handy in der Arbeitspause auf den Websiten von PCGames rumeiert.


----------



## oldmichl (13. Februar 2019)

Hier wird überwiegend davon geredet, dass eine 75 und 84 die gleiche Wertung ergeben bei diesem System - was schon mal eine krasse Unschärfe ist.

Aber es geht noch weiter:
Jetzt hab ich ne 55, aber Setting usw gefällt mir. Dann sag ich voller Hoffnung naja kauf ich halt mal ein Spiel mit 6er Bewertung. Bei 54 hätte dann niemand mehr einen 2. Blick drauf geworfen. 

Genauso der Sprung der über EINE Stufe hinausgeht, z.B. 74 und 85 - also 7 und 9...obwohl sie beide RELATIV nah bei der 8 liegen. 9%= KANN die gleiche Stufe sein, 11% KÖNNEN schon 2 Stufen sein...
Beim letzten Beispiel sieht man erst wie schlecht ein reines 10er System (das es nach wie vor noch gar nicht ist, weil es im Prinzip noch schlechter als ein 10er System differenziert, da es in Wirklichkeit nur ein 7er System ist) sein kann...


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dafür würden genausogut 5 Sterne reichen.
> 
> 
> für leidensfähige Fans ()
> ...



1. 
2. 
3. 
2. 
1. 

 leider hab ich heute reine Rose für dich liebes Spiel, aber ich schenk dir ne Banane 

Spaß beiseite, an das neue Wertungssystem hat man sich doch schnell gewöhnt, stört mich also nicht


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> 2/ - Das benutzen von Adblocker hat glaube ich weniger mit dem Alter zu tun sondern ob ein Blocker überhaupt notwendig ist. Wer es auf seinen Webseiten Übertreibt muss eben damit rechnen das man sowas wie einen Blocker einfach nutzen muss nicht um der Werbung zu entfliehen, sondern eher um vollkommen Unrealistische Werbung/in Bild Flyer und so weiter zu entkommen. Allein z.B. hier im Forum ist ein Adblocker vollkommen unnötig. Die Zeilen Werbung ist für jeden ertragbar, da brauch es keinen Adblocker. Auf der Main sieht es da leider manchmal anders aus.



Dazu ein kleiner Einschub: Adblocker sind heutzutage schon aus Sicherheitsgründen unerlässlich, da häufig Malware über Werbenetzwerke verteilt wird. Darum sollte man auch für seine Lieblingsseiten keine Ausnahmen hinzufügen (die haften schließlich auch nicht, wenn man sich darüber einen Virus einfängt). Wer über Volumentarife surft, hat ein zusätzliches Interesse keinen unnötigen Traffic zu verursachen. Es tut mir leid für die Seitenbetreiber, aber ich sehe in der Bannerwerbung, wie wir sie heute kennen keine Zukunft. Ok, das war gelogen: leid tut es mir nicht


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2019)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Hier wird überwiegend davon geredet, dass eine 75 und 84 die gleiche Wertung ergeben bei diesem System - was schon mal eine krasse Unschärfe ist.
> 
> Aber es geht noch weiter:
> Jetzt hab ich ne 55, aber Setting usw gefällt mir. Dann sag ich voller Hoffnung naja kauf ich halt mal ein Spiel mit 6er Bewertung. Bei 54 hätte dann niemand mehr einen 2. Blick drauf geworfen.


 Das wäre so, wenn die Redaktion intern ein Punktesystem hätte und am Ende des Tests dann schaut, wie viel Prozent es sind, und dann einfach stur auf/abrundet. So wird es aber nicht sein. Wenn das Spiel echt nicht den Kauf wert ist, wird es ganz sicher nur eine 5 bekommen, auch wenn es vlt. nach dem alten System noch gerade so eine 56% bekommen hätte, weil vlt. das Setting ganz okay gelungen ist. Und wenn es trotz Mängel für Genrefans noch okay ist, kriegt es halt die 6.  

Bisher haben die es sicher auch ähnlich gemacht, also sich überlegt: ist das Spiel vom Spaßfaktor her zunächst mal gut genug für zB 80%? Wenn ja, aber nur knapp, und man dann noch ein paar klare Nachteile im Detail wie zB Bugs oder veraltete Grafik findet, gibt es halt nur 76%. Es gibt aber sicher nicht die 76%, weil man per Checkliste für die Grafik 80 Punkte gab, für das Gameplay 65, für die Story 73, für die Bugs 69 usw. und 76 der Durchschnitt waren  




> Genauso der Sprung der über EINE Stufe hinausgeht, z.B. 74 und 85 - also 7 und 9...obwohl sie beide RELATIV nah bei der 8 liegen. 9%= KANN die gleiche Stufe sein, 11% KÖNNEN schon 2 Stufen sein...


 Auch hier würdest du nur dann Recht haben, wenn die Wertung auf harten intern vergebenen Punktezahlen basieren würde und man dann stur den Schnitt bildet anstatt sein Gehirn ein wenig einzuschalten und zu überlegen, ob es ein ordentliches, ein gutes oder ein Klasse-Game ist und DARAUF basierenden dann die Note vergibt.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Meinungskasten klingt für mich halt wie eine 90. Aber siehst du, da geht das Problem schon los, Ist das jetzt eine gute 8 oder eine schlechte? Du sagst schlechte ich sage gute. Die Wertung der PC Games ist damit wertlos weil nichtssagend und jeder reininterpretieren kann, was er will.
> 
> .


So sehe ich das auch und noch weiter.
Ich nehme mal wieder TDivison 2. Steht da eine 8, weiß ich irgendwas von 79-89. Also Uninteressant, da lese ich die paar Zeilen zum Schluss und gut ist, wenn Überhaupt. Bei sowas wie allgemein 8, was soll ich da lesen, da gehe ich dann anderern Quellen nach wenn hier so viel Normalisiert wird? Es interessieren mich die Spitzen und die fauleren (oder auch guten) Eier, die mit einer 10er Wertung aber nicht genug raus kommen oder auch untergehen.
Außerdem solltet ihr daheim in eurer Basis mal Überlegen. Eine 89er Wertung hat immer gutes Gesprächsthema hier im Forum geboten (euer Geld wegen Klicks und so), warum nur 89 und keine 90er usw. Eine 90er gab immer ein Gutes Gespräch und war etwas Einmaliges, jetzt nicht mehr. Fällt jetzt alles weg. Das sind Werbeeinbußen. Überlegt euch mal dieses Statement!


----------



## shaboo (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was ich an Argumenten anbrachte, ging aber explizit an spiritogre, der ziemlich klar aussagte, dass ihn der Text eines Tests ja ziemlich wenig interessiert und er sich paradoxerweise eine genaue BEwertung wünscht. Die Gleichung kann nicht aufgehen, weil die Zahl am Ende eben nur das Ergebnis ist, aus dem man aber nicht das "Warum?" und "Wieso?" ableiten kann.
> 
> Aus der Zahl allein geht einzig und allein das Ergebnis hervor. Das mag zwar durchaus relevant sein, ist aber nunmal de facto nicht alles


Aber es hat doch auch niemals jemand behauptet, dass aus der Zahl alleine das Warum oder Wieso ableitbar sei oder dass der Text dazu komplett verzichtbar sei. Ich weiß nicht, wo Du das her nimmst. Du sagst doch selber, das die Zahl alleine "durchaus relevant", aber eben "nicht alles" sei. Genau so ist es. Aber "durchaus relevant" reicht bereits vollkommen aus, um über das dahinter liegende Wertungssystem zu diskutieren; ein "alles" ist dafür gar nicht nötig.


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wozu brauche ich eine punktgenaue Prozentbewertung, wenn ich doch selber imstande bin zu entscheiden, wie ich die in einem Test genannten Punkte beurteile. In der Pro und Contra-Liste wird doch auch stets ziemlich klar nochmal aufgeführt, was die Kritikpunkte laut Test sind. Das ist in meinen Augen eindeutig transparenter, als ein "Das Spiel hat eine Wertung von 92%". Deswegen reicht doch ein einfaches 10 Punkte-System.


Sorry, aber auch davon war nie die Rede. Es geht um eine Skala mit 15 bis 20 statt 10 Werten, um in relevanten Bereichen besser differenzieren zu können, und explizit nicht um eine punktgenaue Prozentbewertung.

Eine Bewertung soll einen Test bzw. eine Kritik einfach nur so gut wie möglich in eine Zahl packen - mit allen offensichtlichen Beschränkungen und Schwierigkeiten, die damit verbunden sind, um die aber auch jeder weiß, der mit solchen Zahlen umgeht und sich dabei nicht absichtlich doof stellt. Die Leute lesen ja nicht nur PC Games oder nur GameStar und niemand hat Lust, alle Tests zu einem Spiel komplett durchzulesen, zumal der Inhalt in großen Teilen der gleiche sein wird. Daher sind die Wertungen - und ist auch Metacritic - als erste Anlaufstelle und erste Übersicht natürlich sinnvoll und haben auch ihre Existenzberechtigung.

Danach kann man - idealerweise von einem Rezensenten seines Vertrauens - immer noch einen vollständigen Test lesen. Wenn der zum Beispiel eine 80 bzw. 8 gibt und es interessieren einen Meinungen von Leuten, die das Spiel deutlich besser oder schlechter finden, schaut man gezielt nach Reviews mit deutlich besseren oder deutlich schlechteren Wertungen und liest dann auch da das eine odere andere gezielt nach. Für effizientes Navigieren durch den Review-Dschungel sind Wertungen somit kaum verzichtbar. Sie sind aber einfach nur ein Werkzeug, nicht mehr; niemand hat behauptet (auch Spiritogre nicht), dass sie das Lesen von Tests oder die Nutzung anderer Informationsquellen völlig überflüssig machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2019)

shaboo schrieb:


> Aber es hat doch auch niemals jemand behauptet, dass aus der Zahl alleine das Warum oder Wieso ableitbar sei oder dass der Text dazu komplett verzichtbar sei.


Für spiritogre scheint aber genau das der Fall zu sein.  Für ihn reicht ja die Zahl allein, um zu wissen, ob das Spiel gut ist. Das Warum und Wieso...was das Spiel für Features enthält usw...scheint ihm egal. Genau das lese ich aus seinen Kommentaren raus. Und genau das scheint er auch gar nicht dementieren und richtig stellen zu wollen. Er schreibt explizit, dass ihn der Test zumindest nicht genug interessiert, wohl aber die Zahl am Ende. 



shaboo schrieb:


> Eine Bewertung soll einen Test bzw. eine Kritik einfach nur so gut wie möglich in eine Zahl packen - mit allen offensichtlichen Beschränkungen und Schwierigkeiten, die damit verbunden sind, um die aber auch jeder weiß, der mit solchen Zahlen umgeht und sich dabei nicht absichtlich doof stellt. Die Leute lesen ja nicht nur PC Games oder nur GameStar und niemand hat Lust, alle Tests zu einem Spiel komplett durchzulesen, zumal der Inhalt in großen Teilen der gleiche sein wird. Daher sind die Wertungen - und ist auch Metacritic - als erste Anlaufstelle und erste Übersicht natürlich sinnvoll und haben auch ihre Existenzberechtigung.
> 
> Danach kann man - idealerweise von einem Rezensenten seines Vertrauens - immer noch einen vollständigen Test lesen. Wenn der zum Beispiel eine 80 bzw. 8 gibt und es interessieren einen Meinungen von Leuten, die das Spiel deutlich besser oder schlechter finden, schaut man gezielt nach Reviews mit deutlich besseren oder deutlich schlechteren Wertungen und liest dann auch da das eine odere andere gezielt nach. Für effizientes Navigieren durch den Review-Dschungel sind Wertungen somit kaum verzichtbar. Sie sind aber einfach nur ein Werkzeug, nicht mehr; niemand hat behauptet (auch Spiritogre nicht), dass sie das Lesen von Tests oder die Nutzung anderer Informationsquellen völlig überflüssig machen.


Wenn wir (wie so oft bei diesem Thema) mal die Schulnoten als Beispiel ran ziehen... da gibt es ja sogar nur 6 Zahlen, statt 10. Trotzdem ist dieses Bewertungssystem transparent, weil man in der Regel weiß, was falsch ist und was nicht. Man hat es ja auch gern mal mit ganz viel Rot vor Augen geführt bekommen.  Ähnlich ist es bei Tests zu Spielen. Die Bewertungskriterien sollten ja auch ziemlich eindeutig sein. Man bewertet ein RPG ja nicht wie einen Shooter oder umgekehrt. 

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass die Wertung am Ende verzichtbar ist. Aber letztlich ist sie nur die Spitze des Eisberges.  Und selbst beim 100%-System wurde hier im Forum oft genug die Frage gestellt, wie denn die Bewertung zustande kommt, obwohl die ja angeblich deutlich transparenter und differenzierbarer als das 10 Punkte-System ist. Nicht nur hier auf PCGames, sondern auch bei anderen Magazinen. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das reicht aber nicht, da nicht in jedem Spiel die gleichen Punkte aufgeführt werden und auch hier werden einzelne Punkte unterschiedlich schwer gewichtet, ein Kontra wiegt vielleicht nicht sonderlich schwer, ein anderes schon.
> Das sieht man aber nur an der Zahl, die unten drunter steht, wie genau das gewichtet ist.


Deswegen kriegt ein Spiel ja auch nicht bei jeder Redaktion die gleiche Bewertung. Unabhängig vom Bewertungssystem. Selbst wenn jede Redaktion auf der Welt ein 100%-System einführen würden, können sich die Bewertungen eines Spiels sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden, weil die einzelnen Punkte ganz einfach anders gewichtet werden. Je nach Tester. Bringt einem ja nun auch nichts, wenn die Bewertung im Zweifelsfall zwischen 10-20 Punkten schwankt.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für spiritogre scheint aber genau das der Fall zu sein.  Für ihn reicht ja die Zahl allein, um zu wissen, ob das Spiel gut ist. Das Warum und Wieso...was das Spiel für Features enthält usw...scheint ihm egal. Genau das lese ich aus seinen Kommentaren raus. Und genau das scheint er auch gar nicht dementieren und richtig stellen zu wollen. Er schreibt explizit, dass ihn der Test zumindest nicht genug interessiert, wohl aber die Zahl am Ende.


Wie ich bereits oben anführte, deine Lesekompetenz ist eine glatte 6.
Wie oft soll ich es dir noch erklären? Liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? Für mich entscheidet sich nicht an einer Wertung ob ein Spiel für mich interessant ist.
Die Wertung interessiert mich um zu sehen, wie das Spiel in der Allgemeinheit wahrgenommen wird, wer es gut findet, wer schlecht. 

Sie ist für mich nur dann von Belang, wenn sie überraschend sehr viel anders als vorab erwartet ausfällt. Dann schaue ich natürlich in den Text, wieso das so ist. Etwa weil Spielmechaniken nicht funktionieren a la das Kampfsystem ist hakelig, die KI verhält sich strunzdumm etc. 

Der Punkt ist einfach, mit meiner Spielerfahrung reichen mir in der Regel ein paar Screenshots um ein Spiel einschätzen zu können. Da kann ich die Wertung die normalerweise kommt ziemlich genau vorhersagen, selbst ein Jahr vor Release. Es sei denn eben, da gibt es Überraschungen wie die oben angeführten.
Und ja ich weiß, aus irgend einem Grund bin ich damit eine Ausnahmeerscheinung, ich höre immer wieder, dass Leute anhand von Screenshots und sogar Gameplay Videos Spiele überhaupt nicht einschätzen können bzw. wollen mir Leute meine "Fähigkeit" gerne absprechen. Aber so ist das nun mal. 



> Wenn wir (wie so oft bei diesem Thema) mal die Schulnoten als Beispiel ran ziehen... da gibt es ja sogar nur 6 Zahlen, statt 10. Trotzdem ist dieses Bewertungssystem transparent, weil man in der Regel weiß, was falsch ist und was nicht. Man hat es ja auch gern mal mit ganz viel Rot vor Augen geführt bekommen.  Ähnlich ist es bei Tests zu Spielen. Die Bewertungskriterien sollten ja auch ziemlich eindeutig sein. Man bewertet ein RPG ja nicht wie einen Shooter oder umgekehrt.


Das Schulnotensystem funktioniert aber anders, da nicht gleichwertig aufgesplittet wird, bei 49 Prozent richtig hast du z.B. bereits die Schulnote 5. D.h. die ersten vier Noten werden für die oberen 50 Prozent genutzt, wobei die 3 und 4 den größten Raum zwischen 50 und 85 Prozent haben, zwei einen sehr kleinen und 1 einen absolut winzigen.   

Auf Spielewertungen umgemünzt würde das in etwa bedeuten, alles was unter 70 Prozent ist hat eine 5. Die 70er Wertungen entsprechen der 4, die 80er der 3 und die 90er der 2. Die 1 würde es praktisch nicht geben, da es kein perfektes Spiel gibt. Wenn so gewertet würde, dann würden die Hersteller auf die Barrikaden gehen. 



> Und selbst beim 100%-System wurde hier im Forum oft genug die Frage gestellt, wie denn die Bewertung zustande kommt, obwohl die ja angeblich deutlich transparenter und differenzierbarer als das 10 Punkte-System ist. Nicht nur hier auf PCGames, sondern auch bei anderen Magazinen.


Sicher, und das ist auch gut so, man sollte Wertungen nie als gegeben hinnehmen. Dafür sind ja Diskussionen über Wertungen und die Spiele da. 
Wenn ich jetzt aber nur Einheitsbrei habe ist das überflüssig.



> Deswegen kriegt ein Spiel ja auch nicht bei jeder Redaktion die gleiche Bewertung. Unabhängig vom Bewertungssystem. Selbst wenn jede Redaktion auf der Welt ein 100%-System einführen würden, können sich die Bewertungen eines Spiels sehr stark voneinander unterscheiden, weil die einzelnen Punkte ganz einfach anders gewichtet werden. Je nach Tester. Bringt einem ja nun auch nichts, wenn die Bewertung im Zweifelsfall zwischen 10-20 Punkten schwankt.


Oh man, du stellst dich aber manchmal doof an. Natürlich kann ich, wenn ich auf verschiedene Seiten gehe die ich kenne, abschätzen wie die Redaktion oder sogar einzelne Redakteure normalerweise werten und davon ableiten, was die Zahlenwertung in dem Fall bedeutet, unabhängig davon, ob einer eine 60 oder eine 90 gibt, schlicht weil ich weiß, wie die Ticken.


----------



## Jakkelien (14. Februar 2019)

So großartig scheinen mir die Änderungen gar nicht zu sein.
Ihr habt euch von der Zehnerstelle verabschiedet und damit – in meinen Augen – von Unsinn wie 87>86.
Das ihr auf diese nicht glaubhafte Differenzierung verzichtet, gefällt mir sehr.

Allerdings vermisse ich einen Award in Atmosphäre. Beißt sich zwar ein Stück mit dem Sound aber ich finde das lässt sich klar genug abgrenzen.
Genauer darüber nachgedacht, wäre es vielleicht besser, Sound durch Atmosphäre zu ersetzen. Die Atmo ist der Oberbegriff.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte bei der Überschrift auf eine Abschaffung der Zahlenwertungen gehofft.
Naja, passt schon.

Falls sich jemand heutzutage noch auf Zahlenwertungen verlässt ist dem eh nicht mehr zu helfen... 


Die Idee mit den Sonderawards finde ich gut!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Februar 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Allerdings vermisse ich einen Award in Atmosphäre. Beißt sich zwar ein Stück mit dem Sound aber ich finde das lässt sich klar genug abgrenzen.
> Genauer darüber nachgedacht, wäre es vielleicht besser, Sound durch Atmosphäre zu ersetzen. Die Atmo ist der Oberbegriff.



Wobei Atmosphäre ja u.a. auch über Grafik entsteht.

Ich persönlich finde, dass man Spiele durch drei Parameter definieren kann: Gameplay, Storytelling und Präsentation. Wenn ein Spiel in einem dieser drei Bereiche gut ist, ist das Spiel als Ganzes meistens schon gut. Wenn es in mehr als einem Bereich gut ist, dann ist es meist ein herausragendes Spiel. Und bevor jemand fragt: ja es gibt Spiele die hauptsächlich von ihrer Präsentation leben, ziemlich viele sogar.


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Was für ein kolossaler Hirnfurz wird das denn bitte?

*Genaue* und *unvoreingenommene* Berichterstattung hinten anstellen und dafür verstärkt auf schätzungsbasierte Systeme und voreingenommene Meinungen setzen? Das bekommt man seit Jahren auf Steam und Youtube gratis und in rauen Mengen. 

Die Meinungsartikel die man hier liest sind das schlechteste, was diese Seite hervorbringt. Gerade die härtesten Fanboys bei euch haben schon so viel Dreck verteidigt, dass man von diesen Menschen keine Qualität erwarten kann. Auch eure "Meinungskästen" und der restliche Text eines Tests gingen in den letzten Jahren einfach zu oft in komplett gegensätzliche Richtungen. Das Ganze verstärkt einfach nur den Eindruck, dass Ihr euch nur für euren "access journalism" interessiert und das wars dann.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Die Meinungsartikel die man hier liest sind das schlechteste, was diese Seite hervorbringt. Gerade die härtesten Fanboys bei euch haben schon so viel Dreck verteidigt, dass man von diesen Menschen keine Qualität erwarten kann. .


steig mal bitte von deinem hohen Ross ab, ja


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (14. Februar 2019)

Es wird am Ende keine Rolle spielen. In Zeiten fast unbegrenzter Informationsmöglichkeiten,  macht es keinen Unterschied ob man hier das Wertungssystem umstellt oder nicht. Einfach mal abwarten, ob man sich dann hier im Forum nur noch 
heißer die "Köppe" einschlägt 

( vielleicht sogar der einzige Grund für die Umstellung )


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Februar 2019)

Das wird am Anfang sicher sehr ungewohnt werden, weil man dieses 100er System ja schon seit Ewigkeiten kennt. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann keine Diskussionen mehr, ob es eine 84 oder eine 86 ist. Wie ich in manchen Foren gelesen hab, gab's ja auch dann so manche Leute die schrieben: "Ich kaufe nichts, was unter 86 ist." Was an sich natürlich totaler Quatsch ist und sie dadurch einiges verpassen.
Wenn ein Zahlensystem von 1-10 genutzt wird, dann hoffe ich allerdings, dass man dieses Zahlensystem richtig ausnutzt. Wenn man jetzt die ganzen Tests einfach 1:1 umrechnen würde, dann hätte man ja quasi nur Wertungen von 7-10. Daran sollte man auch denken.


----------



## schokoeis (14. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich reicht 7-10


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Was für ein kolossaler Hirnfurz wird das denn bitte?


"Witzigerweise" frag ich mich das bei allen deinen Beiträgen.  :fingeR:



> *Genaue* und *unvoreingenommene* Berichterstattung hinten anstellen und dafür verstärkt auf schätzungsbasierte Systeme und voreingenommene Meinungen setzen? Das bekommt man seit Jahren auf Steam und Youtube gratis und in rauen Mengen.


Watt?! 

Was ist das denn jetzt für ein Schmuh?! Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett, vor allem das dick markierte?!



> Die Meinungsartikel die man hier liest sind das schlechteste, was diese Seite hervorbringt. Gerade die härtesten Fanboys bei euch haben schon so viel Dreck verteidigt, dass man von diesen Menschen keine Qualität erwarten kann. Auch eure "Meinungskästen" und der restliche Text eines Tests gingen in den letzten Jahren einfach zu oft in komplett gegensätzliche Richtungen. Das Ganze verstärkt einfach nur den Eindruck, dass Ihr euch nur für euren "access journalism" interessiert und das wars dann.


Ok.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2019)

Was das eigentliche Wertungssystem betrifft, ich kann z.B. die Äußerungen von einigen hier absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Es ist doch im Grunde völlig egal ob es eine hohe oder eben niedrige 8er-Wertung ist, macht hier jemand wirklich so einen Unterschied und stellt sich hin und behauptet, 81% Spiele kommen ihm überhaupt nicht auf die Festplatte, aber 88% ... WOW! Die muss ich zocken?!  

Ich *persönlich* hätte mir gewünscht, dass man die Wertung per se abschafft und dafür "mehr" Text schreibt, so wie z.B. die c't. Gerade das Printmedium lebt mMn davon, dass sich der Leser Zeit nimmt. Das macht er mit voller Absicht und zielgerichtet, sonst würde er kein Magazin in die Hand nehmen (oder als ePaper auf dem iPad etc. lesen). 

Völlig egal wie die Wertungsskala aussieht, es steigt und fällt mit dem Redakteur, der das Spiel testet & hier sollten Stammleser eines Magazines durchaus wissen, ob der Redakteur ein kleiner Fanboi ist, was ja nicht verkehrt ist, oder das ganze eher nüchtern bewertet. Ggf. zwei Redakteure, Fan des Genres und einen neutralen, das Spiel testen lassen, Worte niederschreiben. Veröffentlichen. Fertig. Ja, mir ist klar das in der heutigen Zeit wo die Printmedium am Abgrund stehen sowas nicht bei jedem Titel funktioniert, aber bei größeren bzw. wo man weiß, diese Titel sprechen viele Leute ein, kann man sich die Zeit und Kosten nehmen & sich damit ggf. von der Masse abheben.

Man kann ja, wenn man auf eine Wertung verzichtet, trotzdem Awards verteilen ... z.B. für absolute Grafikschmankerl, alles gut.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2019)

Prozente sagen für mich gar nichts aus. Es gibt viele 60/70er Spiele die mir Spaß machen. Es gibt auch einige 80/90er mit denen ich 0,0 anfangen kann.

Und dann kann irgend ein Shitstorm die 95er Wertung pulverisieren weil irgendwelche Honks sich 0,5 Sekunden aus einer Szene schneiden und sahen bääh das paßt überhaupt nicht. Das Spiel ist Crap (die Story um ME:A mal überspitzt abgekürzt).

Mir langt ein Spieletest und Fazit. Dieses muß keine gemeißelte Zahl ergeben. Zumal sich das gauja noch ändern kann (durch DLC, Patches), weil Kritikpunkte zum Stand der Bewertung mit diesen obsolet geworden sind und ein Spiel runder. Und sich das Umfeld herum auch verändert.

War das Spiel 2018 mit seiner Art noch eine Ausnahme sind vielleicht 2022 x weitere Spiele mit vergleichbaren System auf dem Markt. X machen es schlechter, weitere verbessern das ursprüngliche System. Das ändert zwar nichts an der ursprünglichen Qualität des Ausgangsspiels aber wenn mehr vergleichbare Titel auf dem Markt sind verliert es das Alleinstellungsmerkmal und Macken sind nicht mehr so tolerabel wie vorher.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (14. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es absolut in Ordnung, ein gröberes System einzuführen, da einzelne Prozentpunkte nicht viel reissen. Wenn nötig kann man im Meinungskasten immer noch schreiben, ob es knapp am oberen oder unteren Ende kratzt; gerade bei 7er-Titeln könnte das sinnvoll sein.
Ich persönlich gebe eh nicht viel auf Wertungen, Stärken und Schwächen sind für mich wesentlich aussagekräftiger, um zu entscheiden, ob ich ein Spiel kaufen soll oder nicht.


----------



## oldmichl (14. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre so, wenn die Redaktion intern ein Punktesystem hätte und am Ende des Tests dann schaut, wie viel Prozent es sind, und dann einfach stur auf/abrundet. So wird es aber nicht sein. Wenn das Spiel echt nicht den Kauf wert ist, wird es ganz sicher nur eine 5 bekommen, auch wenn es vlt. nach dem alten System noch gerade so eine 56% bekommen hätte, weil vlt. das Setting ganz okay gelungen ist. Und wenn es trotz Mängel für Genrefans noch okay ist, kriegt es halt die 6.
> 
> Bisher haben die es sicher auch ähnlich gemacht, also sich überlegt: ist das Spiel vom Spaßfaktor her zunächst mal gut genug für zB 80%? Wenn ja, aber nur knapp, und man dann noch ein paar klare Nachteile im Detail wie zB Bugs oder veraltete Grafik findet, gibt es halt nur 76%. Es gibt aber sicher nicht die 76%, weil man per Checkliste für die Grafik 80 Punkte gab, für das Gameplay 65, für die Story 73, für die Bugs 69 usw. und 76 der Durchschnitt waren
> 
> ...



Nun, ich könnte hier einiges drauf schreiben, da deine Argumentation doch etwas löchrig ist. Hab aber keine Lust über etwas zu diskutieren, was vehement verteidigt wird, obwohl es faktisch deutlich unpräziser  ist. Ich hab meine Meinung hierzu geäußert und ziehe mich aus diesem Thread zurück.
Trotzdem nen schönen Tag (nein, ist NICHT ironisch gemeint)
Michl


----------



## EDGamingTV (14. Februar 2019)

Leider sagt mir euer neues Wertungssystem null zu. Ich finde es viel zu Grob. 
Diese Art von Wertungssystem ist auch der Grund warum ich von der Gamestar auf euch gewechselt war. 

Schade wirklich schade das ihr das jetzt genauso handhabt.

Gruß


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist einfach, mit meiner Spielerfahrung reichen mir in der Regel ein paar Screenshots um ein Spiel einschätzen zu können. Da kann ich die Wertung die normalerweise kommt ziemlich genau vorhersagen, selbst ein Jahr vor Release. Es sei denn eben, da gibt es Überraschungen wie die oben angeführten.
> Und ja ich weiß, aus irgend einem Grund bin ich damit eine Ausnahmeerscheinung, ich höre immer wieder, dass Leute anhand von Screenshots und sogar Gameplay Videos Spiele überhaupt nicht einschätzen können bzw. wollen mir Leute meine "Fähigkeit" gerne absprechen. Aber so ist das nun mal.


Es ist ja auch unmöglich, ein Spiel nur anhand ein paar Screenshots einschätzen zu können. Anhand der Screenhots kannst du lediglich sagen, dass dir das Art Design oder die Grafik nicht gefällt oder dass es schlicht uninteressant aussieht. Das ist allerdings eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung. Aber zum Rest kannst du da überhaupt nichts sagen, weil dir abgesehen von den Screenshots ganz einfach Informationen fehlen, um eine Einschätzung abgeben zu können. Erfahrung hin oder her. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf Spielewertungen umgemünzt würde das in etwa bedeuten, alles was unter 70 Prozent ist hat eine 5. Die 70er Wertungen entsprechen der 4, die 80er der 3 und die 90er der 2. Die 1 würde es praktisch nicht geben, da es kein perfektes Spiel gibt. Wenn so gewertet würde, dann würden die Hersteller auf die Barrikaden gehen.


Völliger Quatsch. Auf Spielwertungen umgenünzt wären 60-79% eine 3, 80-95% eine 2 und 96%-100% eine 1. Auch bei Schulnoten gibt es, wie gesagt, einen gewissen Spielraum. Man kriegt ja nicht nur eine 1, wenn man 100% der Aufgabe korrekt hat, sondern auch, wenn der ein oder andere Fehler vorhanden ist. Die 4 gibt es erst ab 59%. Beschäftige dich mal mit dem Notenschlüssel, bevor du so einen Unfug von dir gibst.  Zur Not hilft Google.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh man, du stellst dich aber manchmal doof an. Natürlich kann ich, wenn ich auf verschiedene Seiten gehe die ich kenne, abschätzen wie die Redaktion oder sogar einzelne Redakteure normalerweise werten und davon ableiten, was die Zahlenwertung in dem Fall bedeutet, unabhängig davon, ob einer eine 60 oder eine 90 gibt, schlicht weil ich weiß, wie die Ticken.


Die Zahlenwertung bedeutet, dass das Spiel entsprechend bewertet wurde. Nichts anderes. Oder was soll die Zahlenwertung deiner Meinung nach sonst bedeuten? Das einzige, was du für dich selbst bei, sagen wir mal, 5 unterschiedlichen Bewertungen eines Spiels ableiten kannst, ist ein Mittelwert.


----------



## manuonline (14. Februar 2019)

Ich habe nie genau verstanden, wie man ein Spiel mit einer 10er oder 100-Skala - übrigens ob 10 oder 100 ändert nichts - (oder ähnliche Wertungssysteme) bewerten kann.
Für mich gibt es nur 0 oder 1, hat mich das Spiel bis zum Ende fesseln können oder nicht.
Ich beginne so einige Games, jedoch höre ich irgendwo nach Paar Stunden wieder auf, da ich mich langweile, denke so an Spiele mit 90% und mehr... Alternativ könnte man auch mit "ungenügend, gut oder sehr gut" oder so ähnlich bewerten. Jeder hat eine andere Weltanschauung...


----------



## Loosa (14. Februar 2019)

Ich mag die Wertungen im Heft. Da bekommt man beim ersten Durchblättern schonmal einen Überblick.
Erst lese ich über Spiele die mich sowieso interessieren und dann über die sehr guten oder sehr schlechten. Letztere meist mit mehr Genuss. Was bliebe denn noch übrig, wenn man sich nicht schon darauf freuen kann 'ui, ein Verriss'. 

Aber ich halte es für eine realitätsferne Annahme, dass Spiele sich komplett objektiv bewerten ließen. Bei rein technischen Aspekten mag das noch gehen. Bugs, Abstürze, Ladezeiten. Aber nur weil eine Suppe nicht versalzen ist, schmeckt sie noch lange nicht lecker. Schon die eingesetzte Grafik ist nicht mehr rein objektiv. Dieses Antialiasing und jene Reflexionen, aber macht das ein gutes Bild?

Story, Figuren, Abwechslung... Spielspaß. Von einem Redakteur erwarte ich, dass er ein gelerntes Auge und genug Wissen hat um einem das Produkt zu umreissen. Aber eine 67% oder 72% gaukelt Objektivität vor, die nicht existiert. Noch extremer war die Spielspaßkurve, die es früher mal gab. "So, und bei Minute 120 hatte ich 87% Spaß". 

Die 10er Skala ist wenigstens ehrlich damit, dass es nur ein grobes Raster sein kann. Wenn ein Spiel nach technischen Aspekten eigentlich eine 5 ist, traue ich dem Tester doch genug Verstand zu (und Abstimmung mit den Kollegen), dass es trotzdem eine 6 bekommt, wenn das Gesamterlebnis das hergibt. Womöglich sogar eine objektiv völlig unangemessene 7! 

Auf- und Abwertungen waren ja immer auch Teil der Artikel.


----------



## schokoeis (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch unmöglich, ein Spiel nur anhand ein paar Screenshots einschätzen zu können. Anhand der Screenhots kannst du lediglich sagen, dass dir das Art Design oder die Grafik nicht gefällt oder dass es schlicht uninteressant aussieht. Das ist allerdings eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung. Aber zum Rest kannst du da überhaupt nichts sagen, weil dir abgesehen von den Screenshots ganz einfach Informationen fehlen, um eine Einschätzung abgeben zu können. Erfahrung hin oder her.



Die Wertung von Spielmagazinen kann man schon gut vorhersagen, zumindest bei 3A-Titeln. Die werden kaum unter 70% bzw jetzt 7 sein, einfach weil alle Magazine auf (ich beziehe das auf nicht nur auf die PCG, sondern auch auf GS, IGN, Eurogamer und wie sie alle heißen) darauf angewiesen sind, Previewversionen zu erhalten, zu Events eingeladen zu werden, Interviews zu bekommen etc. Und das wird die Spieleindustrie kaum mit Leuten machen die ihnen zu Kritisch sind (im Sinne von kostet Vorbestellungen und Käufe). Diverse Youtuber die Kritische Reviews gemacht haben sind stehen ja auch bei diversen Publishern auf der Blacklist.
 Ob sich das langfristig rechnet wage ich allerdings zu bezweifen wenn ich mit die Auflagenentwicklung von z.B. PCG und GS anschaue. Zusammengefasst ist mir das Wertungssystem egal da ich bei den großen Spielmagazinen sowieso nix mehr drauf gebe.


----------



## HansHa (14. Februar 2019)

Mir gefallt das 10er System überhaupt nicht, für mich ist es nach dem 5er das schlechteste System. Viel zu ungenau. Die Abschaffung des 100ers finde ich ok, aber warum kein 20er? Beim 20er kann man wenigstens noch gut differenzieren, was gerade im 80er Bereich wichtig wäre. Sonst rümpft man demnächst bei 8/10 die Nase und geht auf 9/10, obwohl nach altem System vielleicht nur 2 Pünktchen dazwischen lagen.

Und wie habt ihr die alten Wertungen bitte gerundet? Uncharted 4 war bei Euch 94%. Jetzt soll es eine 10/10 sein? Das Spiel ist der perfekte Kandidat für eine 9,5. 10/10 kann man wegen mir RDR2 oder ein paar Nintendos geben, aber einem Uncharted 4? Ne.


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was das eigentliche Wertungssystem betrifft, ich kann z.B. die Äußerungen von einigen hier absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Es ist doch im Grunde völlig egal ob es eine hohe oder eben niedrige 8er-Wertung ist, macht hier jemand wirklich so einen Unterschied und stellt sich hin und behauptet, 81% Spiele kommen ihm überhaupt nicht auf die Festplatte, aber 88% ... WOW! Die muss ich zocken?!
> 
> Ich *persönlich* hätte mir gewünscht, dass man die Wertung per se abschafft und dafür "mehr" Text schreibt, so wie z.B. die c't. Gerade das Printmedium lebt mMn davon, dass sich der Leser Zeit nimmt. Das macht er mit voller Absicht und zielgerichtet, sonst würde er kein Magazin in die Hand nehmen (oder als ePaper auf dem iPad etc. lesen).
> 
> ...



Freut mich immer wieder, wenn ich dich mit meinen Beiträgen unterhalten kann. 

Wir haben wohl einfach verschiedene Ansprüche an so eine Publikation. Bei dem Punkt mit mehr Text kann ich dir durchaus noch zustimmen. Ansonsten sind mir eine umfassende und sachliche Berichterstattung sehr wichtig. Die sehe ich durchaus gefährdet, wenn noch stärker Wert auf Meinungen gelegt werden soll in der Zukunft. Dazu kommt erschwerend noch der "access journalism", welcher auch in dieser Branche seit Jahren wie eine Seuche um sich greift.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch unmöglich, ein Spiel nur anhand ein paar Screenshots einschätzen zu können. Anhand der Screenhots kannst du lediglich sagen, dass dir das Art Design oder die Grafik nicht gefällt oder dass es schlicht uninteressant aussieht. Das ist allerdings eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung. Aber zum Rest kannst du da überhaupt nichts sagen, weil dir abgesehen von den Screenshots ganz einfach Informationen fehlen, um eine Einschätzung abgeben zu können. Erfahrung hin oder her.


Sage ich ja, viele wie du können es nicht, ich kann es eben. Deswegen brauchst du es mir nicht absprechen, bloß weil dir dazu die Abstraktionsfähigkeit fehlt.



> Völliger Quatsch. Auf Spielwertungen umgenünzt wären 60-79% eine 3, 80-95% eine 2 und 96%-100% eine 1. Auch bei Schulnoten gibt es, wie gesagt, einen gewissen Spielraum. Man kriegt ja nicht nur eine 1, wenn man 100% der Aufgabe korrekt hat, sondern auch, wenn der ein oder andere Fehler vorhanden ist. Die 4 gibt es erst ab 59%. Beschäftige dich mal mit dem Notenschlüssel, bevor du so einen Unfug von dir gibst.  Zur Not hilft Google.


Meine Einteilung kommt daher, dass heute beim 100er System und bei Spieletests nicht das gesamte System ausgenutzt wird. 
Was das Schulsystem angeht, kann sein, dass es heutzutage alles leichter gemacht wurde. Ich erinnere mich nur an meine Schulzeit.



> Die Zahlenwertung bedeutet, dass das Spiel entsprechend bewertet wurde. Nichts anderes. Oder was soll die Zahlenwertung deiner Meinung nach sonst bedeuten? Das einzige, was du für dich selbst bei, sagen wir mal, 5 unterschiedlichen Bewertungen eines Spiels ableiten kannst, ist ein Mittelwert.


Nein, ich kann davon ableiten wie der Tester tickt.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2019)

Persönlich hätte ich gern einfach nur die *3 D*aumen-Wertung ^^ und eine Gegenüberstellung, für wen ein Spiel geeignet ist und für wen nicht  
.. oder, genau! Fotos des Gemütszustandes des Testers zum jeweiligen Spiel .. ihr wisst schon .. Panik mit Haaren ausraufen, Langweile, Euphorie .. wie in "einigen" Magazinen der 90er


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Freut mich immer wieder, wenn ich dich mit meinen Beiträgen unterhalten kann.


Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt ... unterhalten ... sagen.  



> Wir haben wohl einfach verschiedene Ansprüche an so eine Publikation. Bei dem Punkt mit mehr Text kann ich dir durchaus noch zustimmen. Ansonsten sind mir eine umfassende und sachliche Berichterstattung sehr wichtig. Die sehe ich durchaus gefährdet, wenn noch stärker Wert auf Meinungen gelegt werden soll in der Zukunft. Dazu kommt erschwerend noch der "access journalism", welcher auch in dieser Branche seit Jahren wie eine Seuche um sich greift.


... ist nicht jeder Test eine Meinung? Wie möchte bzw. kann (!) man denn ein Spiel sachlich beurteilen? Umfassend ist ein 'no brainer', geschenkt. Aber ein Spiel, was von vielen gern als Kunst(werk) angesehen wird, kann man nicht sachlich beurteilen, sondern immer subjektiv. Natürlich kann man als Redakteur probieren seine Meinung so sachlich wie möglich darzustellen, aber nach welchem Bewertungsmaßstab möchte man z.B. Grafik(en) beurteilen? Atmosphäre? 

Selbst Technik, z.B. Bugs etc., ist schwierig weil ... wenn es auf den Testrechnern funktioniert, gibt es für Technik volle Punktzahl, nur wenn es auf dem PC eines Lesers nicht startet oder grafische Fehler gibt, wie willst du das dann beurteilen bzw. bewerten?! 

Pardon der Nachfrage, aber was genau hat es bei der PCG & dem neuen Wertungssystem mit dem "access journalism" zutun?! 

Aktuell würde mir nur CR bzw. CIG mit SC einfallen wo man den Vorwurf aufgreifen könnte, das schließt dann aber alle dt. Spielemagazine mit ein. Also bitte, klärt mich auf.


----------



## Shotay3 (14. Februar 2019)

Knackig im 10er System, aber schauen wir doch mal optimistisch in die Zukunft und sehen wir, wie gut sich das neue System etabliert. Fingers Crossed PCG! Ihr macht dat schon.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ist nicht jeder Test eine Meinung? Wie möchte bzw. kann (!) man denn ein Spiel sachlich beurteilen? Umfassend ist ein 'no brainer', geschenkt. Aber ein Spiel, was von vielen gern als Kunst(werk) angesehen wird, kann man nicht sachlich beurteilen, sondern immer subjektiv. Natürlich kann man als Redakteur probieren seine Meinung so sachlich wie möglich darzustellen, aber nach welchem Bewertungsmaßstab möchte man z.B. Grafik(en) beurteilen? Atmosphäre?
> 
> Selbst Technik, z.B. Bugs etc., ist schwierig weil ... wenn es auf den Testrechnern funktioniert, gibt es für Technik volle Punktzahl, nur wenn es auf dem PC eines Lesers nicht startet oder grafische Fehler gibt, wie willst du das dann beurteilen bzw. bewerten?!



Die Technik / Grafik, Sound etc. kann man sehr wohl objektiv und vergleichend mit dem aktuellen Stand bewerten. Das ist nun keine hohe Kunst. Der Stil ist natürlich etwas anderes. 
Auch Spielmechaniken kann man so objektiv werten, vergleichend mit den aktuellen industriestandards. 
Bugs kann man auch bewerten, sicher, es kann sein, dass ein Titel auf irgend einem Rechner mal nicht läuft, aber wenn es grundsätzlich keine Probleme gibt ist es nicht unbedingt Schuld des Spieles sondern einfach ein unglückliches Zusammentreffen von Umständen, die diesen Fehler verursachen. 

Was man nicht objektiv bewerten kann ist der Spielspaß, weil das eine rein persönliche Erfahrung ist.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. Februar 2019)

Dieser Umstellung stehe ich mindestens ebenso skeptisch gegenüber, wie der ominösen Spielspaßkurve aus früheren Zeiten. Bevorzuge auch ein 20er System bzw. die Arbeit mit 0,5er Schritten - das ist noch etwas zu grob.

Zu was soll die Änderung führen ? M.E. zu einer Arbeitserleichterung für die Redakteure, die sich nun nicht mehr den Kopf über eine punktgenaue Wertung machen müssen (haben sie das überhaupt je getan ? in Anbetracht einiger Wertungen hier muss ich teilweise den Kopf schütteln), sondern einfach pi mal Daumen am Ende abschätzen - und das eben deutlich gröber als früher. Die magische 85 wird es hier also nicht mehr geben, dafür mehr Awards. Klar, das gefällt den Publishern besser, man wird öfter/mehr mit Testversionen versorgt, denn ein Award geht immer...

Die Fotos aus der PP in den 90er Jahren mögen heute als albern/peinlich gelten, waren aber ein erster lustiger Anhaltspunkt im persönlichen Meinungskasten - hielte die auch heute nicht für verkehrt.

Eine zahlenmäßige Wertung ist immer auch ein Vergleichspunkt, ist immer auch eine Aussage an sich. Und im Optimalfall zeigt sie die Qualität des Unterhaltungsprodukts Computer/Videospiel an - aus der Sicht mehrerer/eines Redakteurs.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber ich halte es für eine realitätsferne Annahme, dass Spiele sich komplett objektiv bewerten ließen. Bei rein technischen Aspekten mag das noch gehen. Bugs, Abstürze, Ladezeiten. Aber nur weil eine Suppe nicht versalzen ist, schmeckt sie noch lange nicht lecker. Schon die eingesetzte Grafik ist nicht mehr rein objektiv. Dieses Antialiasing und jene Reflexionen, aber macht das ein gutes Bild?



Das ist ein guter Punkt. Ich mag z.B. Tiefenunschärfe überhaupt nicht, und wenn ich Lens-Flares in einem Spiel sehe, könnte ich den Programmierer jedes Mal ohrfeigen. Und wenn es schon bei der Beurteilung rein technischer Aspekte subjektiv wird,  wie sieht es dann erst bei Story & Co aus? M.M.n. ist selbst ein 10er System eher noch zu genau als zu ungenau, anderseits will ich den Redakteuren auch nicht absprechen, da mit der nötigen Sorgfalt ranzugehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Persönlich hätte ich gern einfach nur die *3 D*aumen-Wertung ^^ und eine Gegenüberstellung, für wen ein Spiel geeignet ist und für wen nicht
> .. oder, genau! Fotos des Gemütszustandes des Testers zum jeweiligen Spiel .. ihr wisst schon .. Panik mit Haaren ausraufen, Langweile, Euphorie .. wie in "einigen" Magazinen der 90er



Ja, das waren Zeiten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe auch hier => Power Play: Kultmagazin der 1980er und frühen 1990er. - Oliver Kilb

Aber natürlich ist es auch da dann das gleiche Problem: ist ein Spiel nun gerade so bereits gut, oder gerade noch "geht so"...? DIese Grenzfälle kann man mit keinem System in den Griff bekommen, und ein zu feines System wiederum ist nie objektiv genug, da kann es schon wegen eines anderen Redakteurs, der zuständig für den Test ist, um 5-10% abweichen - was aber alles nur dann relevant ist, wenn man so blöd ist, die Tests nicht auch noch zu lesen bei Games, bei denen man nicht GANZ sicher ist, dass es einem gefallen wird.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2019)

Aber hinzu kommt man muß den Autor des Reviews kennen. Seine Macken, seinen Geschmack. Sonst könnte man enttäuscht sein, weil er ein Spiel (für einen) subjektiv zu schlecht oder zu gut einstuft). Daher halte ich das Verlassen auf so ein Zahlensystem für gefährlich. Und wie man sieht schwankt beim gleichen Spiel die Wertung in der Presse extrem. Beispiel aktuell Metro. Von einer gigantischen 10/10 bis hin zu 6/10.  Von Käuferreviews ganz zu schweigen. Wenn dann Fanboy auf Hater trifft ist es extrem schwierig nach Aussortierung dieser Spezies die wirklich relevanten und zutreffenden Wertungen herauszufiltern. Deshalb halte ich auch von der ganzen Metascore-Geschichte nicht sehr viel. Da hier viel durch die beiden extremen Lager (Fanboy wie Hater) verfälscht wird. Da werden teils Shitstorms losgetreten, die nichts mehr objektives haben. Z.B. das zerreißen von ME: A. Das Spiel hatte seine Problemchen. Ja. Aber einen Komplettverriß hatte es nicht verdient. Aber der ist definitiv geschehen (leider).

Und der Preis war der Verlust geplanter DLC und die Einfrierung der IP. Nur weil sich eine aufgeheizte Gruppe von irgendwelchen Hatern zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, ME:A komplett zu verreißen statt konstruktiv die Kritikpunkte anzusprechen und dabei objektiv zu bleiben. Es wurde sich an Kleinigkeiten aufgehängt, es wurden unfaire Vergleiche gezogen. Dem Spiel wurde 0 Chancen gelassen. Und beim Vergleich zu ME 1-3 hatten alle eine rosarote Brille auf (auch die 3 Teile waren nicht perfekt).

Diese Sorte von Leuten ist nicht in der Überzahl aber leider Gottes die lautesten. 

Aber BTT zu den Wertungen. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, daß man sich zu einem Spiel unterschiedliche Reviews durchlesen muß, um sich ein besseres Bild machen zu können. Trotzdem bleibt immer noch ein Restrisiko. Es sei denn der Autor des Reviews lag in der Vergangenheit immer auf der Linie von einem selbst.


----------



## CreechNB (14. Februar 2019)

Ich mag die Umstellung. Legt den Fokus auch wieder stärker auf den Text eines Tests. Schließlich finden und fanden sich nur da alle Einzelheiten über den besprochenen Titel, da sollte die Wertung nie mehr als eine Einordnung sein. Schließlich muss ich die Gewichtung des Testers ja auch erstmal in meine persönlichen Vorlieben übersetzen, da kommt eh was anderes bei raus.
Vorschlag: Da die Wertung nur noch eine grobe Einordnung darstellt, schreibt sie doch gleich ganz vorne an den Test. Ernst gemeint, ich weiß nicht warum sie weiterhin ganz am Ende stehen soll. Text und Fazitkasten werden weiterhin die wichtigsten und kaufentscheidenen Punkte sein. Jedoch könnte der Text profitieren, wenn die erste Einordnung für den Leser schon erledigt ist und keine unrealistische Spannung mehr aufgebaut werden muss.


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Lösung, extra für dich: Einfach den Test lesen und nicht nur die Zahl am Ende. Die Zahl fasst das Ganze doch nur nochmal zusammen, wie eine Schulnote. Abgesehen davon, dass die Pro- und Contrapunkte ja auch nicht verschwinden. Im Endeffekt ändert sich doch gar nichts. Der Informationsgehalt bleibt doch der gleiche.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man auch wieder User Tests schreiben lassen sollte. Wieso wurde dieses Feature gestrichen? Ich selbst habe damals durchaus gern mal User-Tests verfasst. Und wenn ich mir meine alten User-Tests so ansehe, scheine ich damit ja niemandem groß auf die Füße getreten zu sein.  User-Tests sollen ja nicht die Tests der Redaktion ersetzen, sondern nochmal einen anderen Blick auf das Produkt ermöglichen.



Insbesondere wenn ich einen langen Test mit viel Kritik lese, finde ich den Wertungskasten und die Zahl darunter spannend. Warum genau ist es nun das Ergebnis? Eine Zahl fasst das Ergebnis eigentlich immer mit dem Meinungskasten schön zusammen.





Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du so sehr auf die Noten schaust, kann man Dir aber echt nicht helfen. Ob nun ein Game 7 oder 8 Punkte bekommt, sollte doch an sich egal sein. Wenn es ein Genre ist, das Dir gefällt, wirst du sicher den Test genau anschauen, wo dann auch die Punkte erläutert sind. Was nutzt Dir dann bei so einem Game der Unterschied zwischen 7,0 und 7,5, oder 7,5 und 8,0? Rein gar nichts. Denn für den einen ist das Spiel mit der 7,0 trotzdem besser als das andere mit der 8,0. Die Punkte sagen eigentlich nur aus: sollte man sich den Test mal näher ansehen oder nicht?
> 
> Eine feine Unterteilung macht an sich nur Sinn, wenn du wüsstest, dass der Tester zu 100%, aber wirklich HUNDERT Prozent exakt so tickt wie Du. Oder wenn Du Publisher bist und glaubst, dass Leute einfach wegen nem Wertungslogo auf der Packung ein Spiel "blind" kaufen und es daher wichtig ist, dass Dein "Ball of Goty" mit 8,5 Punkten als "klar besser" empfunden wir als der Konkurrent "Battlegoat" mit nur 8,0 Punkten, wenn beide im Händlerregal stehen...



Die 100er-Einteilung hat in meinen Augen einen Vorteil, nämlich Produkte desselben Typs voneinander zu trennen:
Wenn ich fünf Far Crys habe, fünf Civilization-Spiele oder fünf X-Spiele und diese alle mit 8,0 bewertet werden, dann habe ich persönlich keine Ahnung, welches der Spiele jetzt subjektiv das Bessere ist. Im folgenden meine Begründung:

Wenn ein Spiel 80 Punkte bekam, dann wusste ich, das Spiel ist sehr gut und setzt sich bewusst von den ganzen 70er Titeln ab. Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied zum neuen System? Wenn jetzt ein Titel der Serie 85 hat, der nächste 87 und der neuste Ableger 89, dann kann ich in meinen Augen (subjektiv) gesehen eine Verbesserung sehen: Der Entwickler hat aus seinen Fehlern gelernt und verbessert sukkzessive die alten Makel. Wenn die alle nun mit 8,0 bewertet werden, dann muss ich selbst den Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Ein einziger Prozentpunkt spielt tatsächlich keine Rolle, die direkte Vergleichbarkeit geht aber flöten, vor allem wenn ich mir Titel auf einem längeren Zeitraum ansehe.

Wenn ich im Einkaufsführer der PCGames sehe, alle empfohlenen Titel haben 9,0 - dann müssen die Spiele in irgendeiner Form alle gleich toll sein und sicher auch alle die gleichen Macken haben. Ob das Spiel eine 90-Bruchlandung hinlegt oder wie Portal 2 mit 95 über jedes andere Spiel erhaben ist, sehe ich bei 9,0 nun nicht mehr. Ich pauschalisiere höchstens meine direkte Konkurrenz. Vor allem im Einkaufsführer, wo es nicht zu jeder Wertung einen Meinungskasten gibt.

Ich fand damals schon schade, als Ihr Eure Bewertungs- bzw. Spielspaß-Kurve abgeschafft habt. Da konnte man Bewertungen immer nachvollziehen, wann das Spiel besonders toll war oder wann und weswegen es Hänger gab (Spore damals die Probleme mit den Servern etc.).




> Anders als die üblichen Hit-Awards, die wir grundsätzlich für besonders gute Spiele ab einer Wertung von 9 Punkten vergeben, sind die Sonder-Awards losgelöst von Wertungen. Es gibt Sonder-Awards in fünf Kategorien, wobei sich ein Spiel nur einen einzigen davon verdienen kann. Im Einzelnen sind das:



Das hat für mich irgendwo einen faden Beigeschmack. Es erinnert mich irgendwo an die Konkurrenz, die diese "Sonderawards" auch schon länger hat. Braucht es die wirklich? Ist das dann Alleinstellungsmerkmal, weil man innerhalb der Wertungsskala nicht mehr systematisiert?


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt ... unterhalten ... sagen.
> 
> 
> ... ist nicht jeder Test eine Meinung? Wie möchte bzw. kann (!) man denn ein Spiel sachlich beurteilen? Umfassend ist ein 'no brainer', geschenkt. Aber ein Spiel, was von vielen gern als Kunst(werk) angesehen wird, kann man nicht sachlich beurteilen, sondern immer subjektiv. Natürlich kann man als Redakteur probieren seine Meinung so sachlich wie möglich darzustellen, aber nach welchem Bewertungsmaßstab möchte man z.B. Grafik(en) beurteilen? Atmosphäre?
> ...



Ich gehe mal nur auf das ein, was dir Spiritogre noch nicht beantwortet hat. Access journalism ist ein grundlegendes Problem auch dieser Branche, da hierbei für den (zeit)exklusiven Zugang zu Informationen und Interviews gegen eine gefällige Berichterstattung getauscht wird. 

Falls du dich näher damit befassen möchtest findest du das hier vielleicht interessant.
https://theconversation.com/how-access-journalism-is-threatening-investigative-journalism-108831
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_journalism


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nur auf das ein, was dir Spiritogre noch nicht beantwortet hat. Access journalism ist ein grundlegendes Problem auch dieser Branche, da hierbei für den (zeit)exklusiven Zugang zu Informationen und Interviews gegen eine gefällige Berichterstattung getauscht wird.


Spiritogre hat auf das Thema "access jounalism" nicht geantwortet bzw. ist dich darauf eingegangen, obwohl er deinen Beitrag 'geliked' hat - da dachte ich, er sieht es genau so & könnte hier auch ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen.



> Falls du dich näher damit befassen möchtest findest du das hier vielleicht interessant.
> https://theconversation.com/how-access-journalism-is-threatening-investigative-journalism-108831
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_journalism


Danke, aber nein. Was sich hinter diesem Begriff verbirgt ist mir bekannt, ich wollte von dir (euch?) wissen, was genau ihr PCG (und anderen Magazinen) damit vorwerft. Das ihr es tut ist ja wohl offensichtlich, sonst hättest du das in dieser Diskussion nicht nur Sprache gebracht.


----------



## rldml (14. Februar 2019)

Das eigentliche Wertungssystem: geschenkt - aber warum nur max. einen Sonderaward pro Spiel? 

Epische Grafik, Musik + Sound perfekt + beste Handlung seit 30+ Jahren, würfelt ihr dann den Sonderaward aus oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? 

Und was ist, wenn Spiel A den Soundaward gekriegt hat, dessen Grafik aber allgemein besser ist als Spiel B, das den Grafikaward bekommen hat (Hintergrund: Beide Spiele hätten eigentlich beide Awards gekriegt, aber bei A hat Sound gewonnen, bei B Grafik)? Wollt ihr das ständig den enttäuschten Lesern im Forum erklären?

Solche Konstellationen zerschießen euer Wertungssystem unnötigerweise.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sage ich ja, viele wie du können es nicht, ich kann es eben. Deswegen brauchst du es mir nicht absprechen, bloß weil dir dazu die Abstraktionsfähigkeit fehlt.


Zum einen...ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie oft und gern du dich über andere erhebst. Scheinbar hast du das irgendwie nötig. Es sei dir gegönnt.  

Zum anderen... man kann anhand von Screenshots *allein* nur sagen, ob einem der Stil oder das Genre zusagt. Wenn ich den Screenshot eines Rennspiels sehe, dann weiß ich lediglich: Okay, es ist ein Rennspiel. Sieht gut aus, aber Rennspiele sind nicht mein Fall. Aber ich kann daraus unmöglich ableiten, ob sich das Spiel gut verkauft oder ob es mit einer 8 oder 9 bewertet wird. Und das kannst auch du nicht. Punkt. Abgesehen davon, dass Screenshots heutzutage immer seltener das tatsächliche Spiel spiegeln. 

Das einzige, woraus man eventuell eine Prognose für sich ableiten kann, sind die zusätzlichen Informationen, die es in der Regel zu Screenshots gibt. Aber selbst da spielt ganz einfach die subjektive Wahrnehmung eher eine Rolle, als Objektivität. Ich bin auch ein erfahrener Gamer, aber ich würde mir doch im Leben nicht anmaßen, allein anhand von Screenshots beurteilen zu können, ob ein Spiel gut wird oder nicht, du Hellseher. *ironie off*  Ich kann daraus nur ableiten, ob *mir selbst* das Spiel gefallen KÖNNTE oder eben nicht. 

Ein Screenshot vermittelt einzig und allein einen ersten Eindruck vom Spiel. Aber daraus kann nie und nimmer pauschal eine Bewertung ableiten. Höchstens für sich selbst, inform von "Ne, sieht uninteressant aus" oder "Sieht schon nice aus. Mal abwarten.". Du kannst ja auch nicht rein vom Aussehen eines Menschen ableiten, ob er ein kompetenter Mitarbeiter seiner Firma ist, ob er ein guter Musiker ist o.ä. 

Du selbst bist ja äußerlich ja nun auch nicht gerade ein Frauenheld, aber würde ich dir auf der Straße begegnen, würde ich doch auch nicht pauschal sagen "Der Kerl ist mit Sicherheit eine Vollkatastrophe." Ich kann auch lediglich ein oder zwei Aspekte deiner Person beurteilen, anhand dem, was du hier im Forum so abgibst und was ich so auf deinem Facebook-Profil gesehen habe. Aber ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie du im Privatleben bist, ob du ein zuverlässiger Mitarbeiter deiner Firma bist (oder ob du überhaupt arbeitest). Funktioniert nicht. Wie auch, wenn ich nur weiß, wie du aussiehst, was du hier so von dir gibst, und sonst keine anderen Informationen gegeben sind? Aus dem, was ich über dich an Infos habe, kann ich nun lediglich ableiten, dass du mir durch und durch unsympathisch bist. Aber das habe ich für mich selbst beurteilt. Ein anderer wird dich vlt. sympathisch finden. Aber eine pauschale Beurteilung ist nicht möglich. Ich kann ja nichtmal sagen, ob du mir im Real Life sympathisch wärst (das bezweifle ich zwar, aber tatsächlich beurteilen kann ich es nicht). 

Und genauso ist es bei Screenshots. Für eine richtige Beurteilung fehlen da einfach die Informationen und deswegen wirst du NIEMALS anhand von Screenshots sagen können, dass das Spiel so und so bewertet werden wird. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Einteilung kommt daher, dass heute beim 100er System und bei Spieletests nicht das gesamte System ausgenutzt wird.
> Was das Schulsystem angeht, kann sein, dass es heutzutage alles leichter gemacht wurde. Ich erinnere mich nur an meine Schulzeit.





schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Wertung von Spielmagazinen kann man schon gut vorhersagen, zumindest bei 3A-Titeln. Die werden kaum unter 70% bzw jetzt 7 sein, einfach weil alle Magazine auf (ich beziehe das auf nicht nur auf die PCG, sondern auch auf GS, IGN, Eurogamer und wie sie alle heißen) darauf angewiesen sind, Previewversionen zu erhalten, zu Events eingeladen zu werden, Interviews zu bekommen etc. Und das wird die Spieleindustrie kaum mit Leuten machen die ihnen zu Kritisch sind (im Sinne von kostet Vorbestellungen und Käufe). Diverse Youtuber die Kritische Reviews gemacht haben sind stehen ja auch bei diversen Publishern auf der Blacklist.
> Ob sich das langfristig rechnet wage ich allerdings zu bezweifen wenn ich mit die Auflagenentwicklung von z.B. PCG und GS anschaue. Zusammengefasst ist mir das Wertungssystem egal da ich bei den großen Spielmagazinen sowieso nix mehr drauf gebe.


Und hier haben wir das eigentliche Problem. Die Prozentsysteme werden nicht korrekt und vernünftig ausgenutzt. Da ist schon eine 70er-Wertung für viele eine totale Katastrophe und eine 90er-Wertung der spielgewordene Messias. 

Das 10 Punkte-System kann da in meinen Augen einfach deutlich besser ausgenutzt werden, weil es da einfach weniger Spielraum gibt. Allerdings ist es schon richtig, was schokoeis sagte: Das Problem wird sein, dass man mal ganz schnell auf der Blacklist landen kann, wenn man als Redakteur zu kritisch ist. Insofern ist es egal, ob man eine genaueres Bewertungssystem nutzt, oder ein simples 10 Punkte-System. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann davon ableiten wie der Tester tickt.


Wenn Redakteur A einem Spiel eine schlechtere Bewertung gibt, wie tickt er dann? Dann hat er halt entschieden, aufgrund diverser Bewertungskriterien, dass das Spiel keine höhere Bewertung verdient hat. Und weiter? Das sagt erstmal weniger was über den Tester aus, als vielmehr über das Spiel. 

Wenn ein Tester, der RPGs nicht mag, ein RPG testen soll, wird sich das natürlich irgendwie auf die Bewertung auswirken. Aber deswegen werden in der Regel ja auch keine Tester ran gelassen, die mit dem Genre nichts am Hut haben. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Technik / Grafik, Sound etc. kann man sehr wohl objektiv und vergleichend mit dem aktuellen Stand bewerten. Das ist nun keine hohe Kunst. Der Stil ist natürlich etwas anderes.
> Auch Spielmechaniken kann man so objektiv werten, vergleichend mit den aktuellen industriestandards.
> Bugs kann man auch bewerten, sicher, es kann sein, dass ein Titel auf irgend einem Rechner mal nicht läuft, aber wenn es grundsätzlich keine Probleme gibt ist es nicht unbedingt Schuld des Spieles sondern einfach ein unglückliches Zusammentreffen von Umständen, die diesen Fehler verursachen.
> 
> Was man nicht objektiv bewerten kann ist der Spielspaß, weil das eine rein persönliche Erfahrung ist.


Trotzdem kommt es immer drauf an, wie man die einzelnen Punkte für sich bewertet. Eben dadurch kommen ja die unterschiedlichen Wertungen zustande. 



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn ich einen langen Test mit viel Kritik lese, finde ich den Wertungskasten und die Zahl darunter spannend. Warum genau ist es nun das Ergebnis? Eine Zahl fasst das Ergebnis eigentlich immer mit dem Meinungskasten schön zusammen.


Was soll die Zahl am Ende denn sonst sein? Die Zahl ergibt sich doch aus den verschiedenen Kritikpunkten und Wertungsfaktoren.


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2019)

Für mich sind Screenshots der einzig wahre Weg um alles über die Qualitäten eines Spiels zu erfahren!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Die 100er-Einteilung hat in meinen Augen einen Vorteil, nämlich Produkte desselben Typs voneinander zu trennen:
> Wenn ich fünf Far Crys habe, fünf Civilization-Spiele oder fünf X-Spiele und diese alle mit 8,0 bewertet werden, dann habe ich persönlich keine Ahnung, welches der Spiele jetzt subjektiv das Bessere ist.


 das weißt Du doch aber ebenfalls nicht, wenn es statt ner 8 eine 83, 86 und 89 gibt. Denn DIR könnte das 89er-Game ja schlechter gefallen als das 83er, und selbst innerhalb der Redaktion und wenn zB 4 Redakteure, die alle 4 dieses Genre sehr mögen, ein Game durchgespielt haben wird es so sein, dass der eine 82 vergeben würde, der andere 89 und die beiden restlichen 86 - dann einigt man sich eben auf 86, obwohl einer der vier maximal 82 gegeben hätte.

D.h. die 100er-Einteilung hat einen SCHEINBAREN Vorteil, es kann aber auch ein Nachteil sein, weil DIR der zB Shooter, der von der Redaktion nur 83% bekommt, vlt viel besser als der gefällt, der 87% bekommen hat. 

Wenn du GENAU weißt, dass die Noten stets exakt mit Deiner Denke einhergehen, wäre ein 100er-Modus besser als einer mit nur 10 Noten - aber das ist in der Regel ja nicht der Fall, wie oft liest man denn allein hier schon "Wieso gebt ihr nur X Prozent" oder "wieso bekommt das Spiel mehr % als das andere, das ICH besser finde???" usw.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich sind Screenshots der einzig wahre Weg um alles über die Qualitäten eines Spiels zu erfahren!


Natürlich. Ein Screenshot beinhaltet selbstverständlich alle zu bewertenden Faktoren, die für eine möglichst objektive Beurteilung nötig sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ein Screenshot beinhaltet selbstverständlich alle zu bewertenden Faktoren, die für eine möglichst objektive Beurteilung nötig sind.


Es heißt doch Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte. Stellst du das etwa in Zweifel?  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es heißt doch Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte. Stellst du das etwa in Zweifel?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wollen wir uns zukünftig dann nur noch mit Smileys unterhalten?  Sollte ja klappen. Ich wette, spiritogre wird sofort wissen, was ich ihm mit folgendem sagen will:


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich sind Screenshots der einzig wahre Weg um alles über die Qualitäten eines Spiels zu erfahren!


Schau mal, ein Screenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Der Screenshot hier ist aus demselben Spiel: https://i.imgur.com/a3vifMB.jpg
Und der hier auch: https://i.imgur.com/H4TijHR.jpg


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schau mal, ein Screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ISt doch bestimmt ein SciFi-Dungeon Crawler mit Gruppenkampfsystem, aufgeteilt in 4 Akte, wovon jeder Akt mit dem Kampf gegen einen Drachen beendet wird. Wird sicher nur ne 50%-Wertung erhalten.


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spiritogre hat auf das Thema "access jounalism" nicht geantwortet bzw. ist dich darauf eingegangen, obwohl er deinen Beitrag 'geliked' hat - da dachte ich, er sieht es genau so & könnte hier auch ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen.
> 
> 
> Danke, aber nein. Was sich hinter diesem Begriff verbirgt ist mir bekannt, ich wollte von dir (euch?) wissen, was genau ihr PCG (und anderen Magazinen) damit vorwerft. Das ihr es tut ist ja wohl offensichtlich, sonst hättest du das in dieser Diskussion nicht nur Sprache gebracht.



Da du mit dem Begriff ja bereits vertraut bist, solltest du in der Lage sein rauszufinden was es damit auf sich hat, wenn entsprechende Ansichten auftauchen. 

Du könntest ja auch mal zur Abwechslung deine Meinung zu dem Thema äußern und was du so über die Änderung denkst.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ISt doch bestimmt ein SciFi-Dungeon Crawler mit Gruppenkampfsystem, aufgeteilt in 4 Akte, wovon jeder Akt mit dem Kampf gegen einen Drachen beendet wird. Wird sicher nur ne 50%-Wertung erhalten.


Auf jeden Fall ist es kein Spiel, in dem man Kisten auf Knöpfe legt - nun gut, mit einer Ausnahme.  

Falls du dachtest, das Spiel sei _Portal_, schau dir noch die anderen Screenshots an.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Da du mit dem Begriff ja bereits vertraut bist, solltest du in der Lage sein rauszufinden was es damit auf sich hat, wenn entsprechende Ansichten auftauchen.


... das ist aber schlechter Diskussionsstil, ein ziemlich schlechter sogar. Man kann nicht einfach irgendwelche Begriffe in den Raum werfen & bei Nachfragen einfach lakonisch "das findest du schon selbst raus!" antworten. Kann man machen, du hast es getan, aber so entsteht keine Diskussion(grundlage). 

Da hätte ich mir von dir und auch Spiritogre etwas mehr ... Stil ... gewünscht.



> Du könntest ja auch mal zur Abwechslung deine Meinung zu dem Thema äußern und was du so über die Änderung denkst.


Meinst du "zum Thema" das Wertungssystem? Hab ich doch gemacht ...


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das weißt Du doch aber ebenfalls nicht, wenn es statt ner 8 eine 83, 86 und 89 gibt. Denn DIR könnte das 89er-Game ja schlechter gefallen als das 83er, und selbst innerhalb der Redaktion und wenn zB 4 Redakteure, die alle 4 dieses Genre sehr mögen, ein Game durchgespielt haben wird es so sein, dass der eine 82 vergeben würde, der andere 89 und die beiden restlichen 86 - dann einigt man sich eben auf 86, obwohl einer der vier maximal 82 gegeben hätte.
> 
> Wenn du GENAU weißt, dass die Noten stets exakt mit Deiner Denke einhergehen, wäre ein 100er-Modus besser als einer mit nur 10 Noten - aber das ist in der Regel ja nicht der Fall, wie oft liest man denn allein hier schon "Wieso gebt ihr nur X Prozent" oder "wieso bekommt das Spiel mehr % als das andere, das ICH besser finde???" usw.




Naja, dein Argument finde ich deswegen schwach, weil ich bei vier Redakteuren und deren Noten dann aus allen vieren den Mittelwert ziehen würde und das dann gegebenfalls runde (mathematisch korrekt). Ich sehe hier nicht das Problem.  Leute, die "Wieso gebt Ihr nur X" gibt es immer und überall - ob du nun ein 1-5er System, ein 1-10er oder ein 100Punkte-System einführst, du hast immer Nörgler. Bei glatten Zahlen fehlt mir aber die Transparenz. Und in einer zweistelligen Zahl steckt ja ohnehin viel Überlegen und Diskutieren. Und ich finde es genau interessant zu erfahren, *warum* dem Spiel ein Punkt zur 80 oder 90 fehlt. Vielleicht gab es einen Bug, der wahnsinnig genervt hat oder das Ende war so eintönig, der Rest aber hervorragend. Da finde ich ist das alte System klarer. 

Ich nehme Noten NIE als bahre Münze und nie als genau meine Denkweise. Für mich sind es eher Richtwerte. Bekommt ein Spiel herausragende Werte und sind die Redakteure begeistert, dann kaufe ich es mir vermutlich irgendwann selbst. Ich selbst kann bei einer Serie von Spielen - und darum ging es mir - die Entwicklung nachvollziehen, ob die Serie besser oder schlechter wird. Mit der neuen Methode haben alle Assassins Creed Spiele (außer Odyssey) 8,0: Hier hat mir das alte System bedeutend besser gefallen, da die Spiele bei weitem nicht alle die gleiche Qualität und Stärken besitzen.

Du kannst auch sagen, dass du nach jeder Stunde Spielzeit Punkte zwischen 1 und 10 vergibst und dann den Mittelwert ziehst, wenn du das dann aber auf den glatten Betrag kürzt, fehlt mir die Transparenz. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> D.h. die 100er-Einteilung hat einen SCHEINBAREN Vorteil, es kann aber auch ein Nachteil sein, weil DIR der zB Shooter, der von der Redaktion nur 83% bekommt, vlt viel besser als der gefällt, der 87% bekommen hat.



Na und? Deswegen fahre ich ja nicht gleich nach Fürth und jage Rossis Auto in die Luft  Jeder Mensch ist anders und am Ende wurde das Spiel in der Redaktion von jemandem getestet, dem das Spiel trotz toller Ideen nicht gut gefällt. Aber genau dafür gibt es doch den Meinungskasten, der die Zahl darunter immer noch mal umschrieben hat.Hinter der Zahl und dem Test steht immer noch ein Mensch. Das alte System finde ich bloß einfach transparenter.

Und außerdem - und das vergessen viele! - hat ein Redakteur selten so viel Zeit wie ein Hardcorefan, um ein Spiel ausgiebig zu  testen und dann fallen die Reviews auch schon mal völlig unterschiedlich aus. Das erklärte mir damals der Burtchen (damals für den Anno 1404 Test bei der PCGames verantwortlich und ging dann zu Kalypso um sich mit Legends of Pegasus auf die Nase zu legen ) auf der Gamescom vor etlichen Jahren.

Dass die PCGames Assassins Odyssey mit Abstand am schlechtesten bewertet, finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Hier wird der Fokus halt auf etwas anderes gelegt als bei 4players, Gamestar und Co und jeder Redakteur arbeitet auch anders und das ist auch richtig so. Mir kam Trine 1 damals auch zu schlecht bewertet vor, im Nachhinein - auch im Vergleich zu den Nachfolgern - kann ich die Kritik aber nachvollziehen. Verständnis ist manchmal ein langer Weg


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du das SO siehst, dann kannst du "Kippwertungen" selbst bei einem System mit nur 2 Stufen "gut - nicht gut" haben.


Klar, weil eben wie gesagt mit reduzierter Anzahl der Kategorien zu viel Gewicht haben, wie ich schon schrieb.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mir von dir und auch Spiritogre etwas mehr ... Stil ... gewünscht.


Wünsch ich mir von spiritogre auch. Ist ja nicht so, dass er keine nachvollziehbaren Argumente anbringt. Im Gegenteil. Aber der Kerl ist absolut unfähig, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen, weil er völlig unempfänglich für andere Argumente ist. Da bleibt er einfach aus Prinzip stur und nicht, weil er recht hat.



AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Na und? Deswegen fahre ich ja nicht gleich nach Fürth und jage Rossis Auto in die Luft  Jeder Mensch ist anders und am Ende wurde das Spiel in der Redaktion von jemandem getestet, dem das Spiel trotz toller Ideen nicht gut gefällt. Aber genau dafür gibt es doch den Meinungskasten, der die Zahl darunter immer noch mal umschrieben hat.Hinter der Zahl und dem Test steht immer noch ein Mensch. Das alte System finde ich bloß einfach transparenter.


Aber genau deswegen ist es doch im Endeffekt völlig egal, ob da nun ein Prozentsatz steht oder ein X von Y Punkten. Nicht nur die Redakteure sind nur Menschen, sondern auch die Leser. Und die sollten ja wohl in der Lage sein, das Gelesene zu beurteilen und eigene Rückschlüsse daraus zu ziehen. RIchtig, genau dafür gibt es den Meinungskasten. Und wenn zwei Spiele, von denen eins mit 76% und das andere mit 79% bewertet wird, nun eine 7/10 bekommen, dann ist das eben so. Das sind drei Prozent unterschied und die haben im Endeffekt doch überhaupt gar keine Relevanz. 79% sieht halt nur besser aus, obwohl das Spiel vlt. gar nicht so viel besser ist. Wenn das Spiel mit 86, statt 79% bewertet wird, kriegt es eben 8 von 10 Punkten und keine 7 und dann ist es ja natürlich ganz klar als das bessere Spiel zu erkennen. 

Ein Test ist ein Test. Und die Bewertung sagt lediglich aus, ob das Spiel zu empfehlen ist oder nicht. Das Spiel wird sowieso für sich bewertet. Wer einen Vergleich will, der guckt sich die Bewertungen anderer Magazine an. Aber um zu sagen, ob das Spiel empfehlenswert ist oder nicht, braucht es in meinen Augen ganz einfach keine allzu genaue Bewertungsskala und es würde sogar reichen, wenn man die Spiele nach Schulnoten bewertet, wenn man schon Zahlen einbringt.


----------



## DerGepard (14. Februar 2019)

Ich fands in den alten Magazinen ganz toll.... da gabs so ein Diagramm wo fortlaufend der Spaßfaktor war, höhen udn tiefen..... und der Durchschnitt war eben die Wertung..... ich glaub das war noch irgendwie..... EARTH 2160 zB hatte von euch so ein Diagramm bekommen..... Da war schlicht und einfach mal nachvollziebar wie sich auch der Spielfortschritt auf den Spass auswirkt..... könnte mir das für den GAAS Bereich gut vorstellen.... Release Einstieg bis Endgame und dann eben jeder Patch mit seinen höhen und tiefen.....


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

@RedDragon20: 
Schöner Rundumschlag, den du da ablässt. Sehr persönlich. Zum Glück kannst du mich mal. Da ich dir so unsympathisch bin schlage ich vor, du setzt mich auf deine Ignorieren-Liste, dann bist du meine Beiträge los und brauchst dich nicht mehr über mich ärgern.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Spiritogre hat auf das Thema "access jounalism" nicht geantwortet bzw. ist dich darauf eingegangen, obwohl er deinen Beitrag 'geliked' hat - da dachte ich, er sieht es genau so & könnte hier auch ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle bringen.


Ich wollte mich da enthalten. Es sollte bekannt sein, dass PC Games damals, so vor 10 bis 20 Jahren wo sie im totalen Krieg mit der Gamestar lag, häufiger mal für Exklusivdeals ihre Titelgeschichten und Wertungen hat "kaufen" lassen.

Das haben dann ja inzwischen auch sehr offen einige ehemalige Redakteure in diversen Podcasts etc. zugegeben.


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das ist aber schlechter Diskussionsstil, ein ziemlich schlechter sogar. Man kann nicht einfach irgendwelche Begriffe in den Raum werfen & bei Nachfragen einfach lakonisch "das findest du schon selbst raus!" antworten. Kann man machen, du hast es getan, aber so entsteht keine Diskussion(grundlage).
> 
> Da hätte ich mir von dir und auch Spiritogre etwas mehr ... Stil ... gewünscht.
> 
> ...



Schlechten Stil können wir uns gegenseitig vorwerfen. Gleichzeitig behaupten einen Begriff zu kennen und dann vorgeben nicht zu verstehen was damit gemeint ist.

Beim zweiten Satz kann man tatsächlich nochmal extra "access journalism" einsetzen, damit es klarer wird worauf ich mich bezog, aber was solls. Da ich von dir wohl nichts weiteres außer Angriffe auf den Stil erwarten kann, kannst du es dir auch sparen.


----------



## ICamus (14. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich da enthalten. Es sollte bekannt sein, dass PC Games damals, so vor 10 bis 20 Jahren wo sie im totalen Krieg mit der Gamestar lag, häufiger mal für Exklusivdeals ihre Titelgeschichten und Wertungen hat "kaufen" lassen.



Den Scheiß macht doch nicht nur die PC Games. Auch im amerikanischen Bereich ist es doch Gang und Gebe so zu berichten wie Publisher wie EA es wollen um die süße Exklusivität zu bekommen. Das meißte Geld bekommt ja inzwischen die "Publikation", welche eine Story als Erste bringt.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Den Scheiß macht doch nicht nur die PC Games. Auch im amerikanischen Bereich ist es doch Gang und Gebe so zu berichten wie Publisher wie EA es wollen um die süße Exklusivität zu bekommen. Das meißte Geld bekommt ja inzwischen die "Publikation", welche eine Story als Erste bringt.



Sicher, deswegen ist ja auch GamerGate losgegangen, da hat es gerade bei den amerikanischen Spielemedien jahrelang geköchelt und 2014 hatten die Leute dann endgültig die Schnauze voll davon. Die Medien haben das dann schön als Hass- und Terrorkampagne verkauft um jeden der es wagte sie zu kritisieren als Nazi etc. bezeichnet und damit mundtot zu kriegen und sich als völlig unschuldig hingestellt.


----------



## hawkytonk (14. Februar 2019)

@PCG-Redaktion: 
Was soll der folgende Satz aussagen: "Wir sind der Meinung, dass das bisherige System viel zu granular ist, um abzubilden,.."? Ausgehend von den Erörterungen der nachfolgenden Absätze vermute ich, dass der Schreiber des Textes mit 'granular' 'detailliert' gemeint hat. Ich komme allerdings nicht umhin, zu vermerken, dass es in der deutschen Sprache das Wort 'granular' nicht gibt. Es gibt: granulär, Granularität oder Granulat. (Übrigens alles Begriffe aus der Geologie.) 'Granular' steht allerdings für 'grobkörnig', und somit für genau das Gegenteil dessen, für das es im obigen Text verwendet worden ist.

@Thema:
Die Änderungen finde ich gut. Das Bewerten an sich (per Nummerierung o. ä.) würde ich aber nicht abgeschafft sehen wollen. Für mich gehören Bewertung und Kommentar zusammen, da sie sich ergänzen.


----------



## haep2 (14. Februar 2019)

Tut mir leid,  gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
Das 10 Punkte System ist für mich nach wie vor das Aushängeschild von Allrounder Webseiten und nicht von einem Fachmagazin.
Auch wenn die Genregrenzen inzwischen verschwimmen steht das für mich in keinem Zusammenhang mit einer genauen Wertung. Das ein paar Prozentpunkte hin oder her keinen Unterschied machen ist klar, aber eine 85 ist für mich gefühlt einfach etwas anderes als eine 90.

Ich finde ganz einfach, dass man hier versucht es sich leicht zu machen.
Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter, den Fokus auf den textuellen Inhalt zu lenken, trotzdem ist es meiner Meinung nach der falsche Ansatz.


----------



## Denis10 (14. Februar 2019)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man ein System, das sich bewährt hat, abschaffen will. Klar sind Spiele immer etwas oder sogar stärker subjektiv, aber das bleibt es auch bei einer Skala von 1 bis 10.

Ich sehe ein, dass es bei einem 100 er System nicht ganz so relevant ist, ob es jetzt 1 oder 2 %  mehr Spaßpunkte bekommt. Aber das stört doch auch nicht weiter.
Bei einem Spektrum von 1 bis 10 gibt es zwangsläufig große Sprünge. Hätte das Spiel im anderen System jetzt 80% oder 89% bekommen? Auch wenn mir 1 oder 2% egal sind, aber das macht doch einen Unterschied.

Und was wird bei Spielen sein, die z.B. vorher 70% bekommen hätten, also genau in der Grenze zwischen zwei Kategorien sind? Bei den Prozentwerten sieht man das sofort. Bei der Skala von 1 bis 10 müsst ihr entscheiden, ist das jetzt ein schwaches Spiel das 6 Punkte bekommt, oder eines das für Fans ok ist und 7 Punkte bekommen wird. Wird da die Entscheidung für einen Redakteur wirklich einfacher?

Und wie soll man dann eure Wertungen mit denen anderer Spielezeitschriften vergleichen  PC Games gibt 8 Punkte, Spielezeitschrift xx 83%, wem hat es jetzt besser gefallen?
Das reine Spektrum von 1 bis 10 reicht für mich einfach nicht aus bei einer Spielebewertung in der Fachpresse.


----------



## SpieleKing (14. Februar 2019)

Kann mich hier den schlechte Bewertungen nur anschließen.  Auch für mich ist dieses Berwertungssystem eher was für Allewelt Zeitschriften aller Computerbild Spiele. Ich bin Seit gut 20 Jahren ein Leser von Pc Games und Gamestar. Euer professionelles Bewertungssystem war ein Grund mich damals für euch zu entscheiden. Echt schade diese Entscheidung..


----------



## rldml (14. Februar 2019)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Euer professionelles Bewertungssystem war ein Grund mich damals für euch zu entscheiden.



Ein Wertungssystem von 1 bis 1000 wäre demnach zehn mal professioneller für dich als das gegenwärtige? 

Das Fazit der Tester ist schon seit Jahrzehnten(!) der wichtigste Bestandteil der Tests, die Wertung dient inzwischen doch lediglich nur noch der schnellen Einordnung in "weiterblättern" und "mal kurz die Fazits checken, ob sich x Seiten Text lohnen"


----------



## TAOO (14. Februar 2019)

Warum nicht ! Erstmal abwarten wie sich das bewährt.Ich find die Idee erstmal garnicht so verkehrt, mal schauen wies so läuft


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. Februar 2019)

Denis10 schrieb:


> Bei einem Spektrum von 1 bis 10 gibt es zwangsläufig große Sprünge. Hätte das Spiel im anderen System jetzt 80% oder 89% bekommen? Auch wenn mir 1 oder 2% egal sind, aber das macht doch einen Unterschied.



Also für mich nicht. Ich lese aus beiden Wertungen heraus, dass dem Tester das Spiel gefallen hat, und es sich lohnen könnte, den Text zu lesen, sollte es mich interessieren. Auf einen Blick zu sehen, ob das eine gute Spiel dem Tester noch ein kleines Bisschen besser gefallen hat, als das andere gute Spiel, hilft mir bei meiner persönlichen Kaufentscheidung hingegen nicht wirklich weiter, da höchst subjektiv.


----------



## AnnoDomini (14. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber genau deswegen ist es doch im Endeffekt völlig egal, ob da nun ein Prozentsatz steht oder ein X von Y Punkten. Nicht nur die Redakteure sind nur Menschen, sondern auch die Leser. Und die sollten ja wohl in der Lage sein, das Gelesene zu beurteilen und eigene Rückschlüsse daraus zu ziehen. RIchtig, genau dafür gibt es den Meinungskasten. Und wenn zwei Spiele, von denen eins mit 76% und das andere mit 79% bewertet wird, nun eine 7/10 bekommen, dann ist das eben so. Das sind drei Prozent unterschied und die haben im Endeffekt doch überhaupt gar keine Relevanz. 79% sieht halt nur besser aus, obwohl das Spiel vlt. gar nicht so viel besser ist. Wenn das Spiel mit 86, statt 79% bewertet wird, kriegt es eben 8 von 10 Punkten und keine 7 und dann ist es ja natürlich ganz klar als das bessere Spiel zu erkennen.





Denis10 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man ein System, das sich bewährt hat, abschaffen will. Klar sind Spiele immer etwas oder sogar stärker subjektiv, aber das bleibt es auch bei einer Skala von 1 bis 10.
> 
> Ich sehe ein, dass es bei einem 100 er System nicht ganz so relevant ist, ob es jetzt 1 oder 2 %  mehr Spaßpunkte bekommt. Aber das stört doch auch nicht weiter.
> Bei einem Spektrum von 1 bis 10 gibt es zwangsläufig große Sprünge. Hätte das Spiel im anderen System jetzt 80% oder 89% bekommen? Auch wenn mir 1 oder 2% egal sind, aber das macht doch einen Unterschied.
> ...



Dennis beschreibt es eigentlich ganz gut. Es geht ja im Kern auch gar nicht um einen einzigen Prozentpunkt! Ob das Spiel nun 81 oder 82 Prozent bekommt soll auch nicht interessieren und drei Prozentpunkte haben auch keine Relevanz. Zwischen 80 und 89 liegen aber ganze neun (9!) Punkte und das ist schon einiges. Und wir sprechen nicht über 78 und 81. Die Frage, die sich doch eher stellt ist, was sagen die Zahlen grundsätzlich aus?

Eine hohe 80er Bewertung sagt dem Leser, dass sich das Spiel von den ganzen anderen 80er Spielen dadurch abhebt. Haben jetzt - und da gebe ich Dennis10 Recht - ein Spiel mit 82 und eines mit 88, dann liegen da in den Prozenten Welten dazwischen, wenn beide eine 8,0 haben, sagt das überhaupt nichts über die Unterschiede aus. Und das meinte ich mit Transparenz: Bei 8,0 erkenne ich eben *nicht* den tieferen Hintergrund der Wertung, mit 85 kann ich sehr wohl sehen, dass das Spiel nicht nur gerade eben im 8er Bereich ist. Die neuen Awards sind in dem Sinne nur Augenwischerei, denn sie spielen vermutlich ohnehin nur in der 8er Liga und aufwärts eine Rolle. 

85 suggeriert besser als 80 zu sein. Sind, wenn beide Spiele mit 8,0 bewertet werden, beide gleich gut oder gleich schlecht? Und hier spielt auch grundsätzlich deine subjektive Meinung keine Rolle sondern mehr eine Erwartungshaltung. Assassins Creed 2 und Revelations bekommen nach der neuen Wertung beide 8,0. Sind denn beide Spiele gleich gut? Oder ist nicht Revelations - trotz Schwächen - nicht immer noch signifikant besser gewesen als Teil 2? Oder Dragon Age 2 und Inquisition: Beide heute im 8,0-Bereich. Sind beide gleich gut oder gleich schlecht? Nach diesem Wertungssystem gibt es *keine* Unterschiede. Wenn du aber 82 und 88 hast, dann erkennst du schon deutlicher die Unterschiede und auch welche Tendenzen es gibt.

Außerdem - was völlig übersehen wird - wenn man Nachwertungen von Spielen macht wie beispielsweise die PCGames bei HollowKnight, wo es zwei Punkte drauf gab: So etwas kann doch dann gar keine Rolle mehr spielen, da das für die Wertung keine Relevanz mehr haben kann, auch Abwertungen sind davon betroffen. Verteile ich dann demnächst einen Top-Service-Award oder wie stelle ich mir das vor? Genau für solche Dinge finde ich das 100er System sehr sinnvoll, weil hier *Veränderungen* transparent dargestellt werden können. Die Gamestar hat Ende letzten Jahres ihre Wertung auch angepasst, hat aber das 100er System beibehalten.



rldml schrieb:


> Ein Wertungssystem von 1 bis 1000 wäre demnach zehn mal professioneller für dich als das gegenwärtige?
> 
> Das Fazit der Tester ist schon seit Jahrzehnten(!) der wichtigste Bestandteil der Tests, die Wertung dient inzwischen doch lediglich nur noch der schnellen Einordnung in "weiterblättern" und "mal kurz die Fazits checken, ob sich x Seiten Text lohnen"



Ich schaue meistens im Inhaltsverzeichnis, welche Tests mich am meisten interessieren. Und die lese ich dann tatsächlich auch komplett durch. Tests, die mich nicht interessieren - entweder weil "falsches" Genre oder Stil etc (subjektiv) - überfliege ich und schaue mir tatsächlich nur Wertung und Meinungskasten an.Tatsächlich lese ich eher negative Wertungen, weil mich hier besonders interessiert, wo die Fehler oder die Probleme lagen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2019)

Wenn 1-4 so grottig sind, daß vom Kauf abgeraten wird - wieso wird da noch großartig unterschieden? Warum nicht direkt nur ~7 Punkte als Abstufung?

Im Prinzip bräuchte es doch nur eine Handvoll Abstufungen à la

- Nicht kaufen!
- Nur für hartgesottene Fans der Reihe
- Nur für Genrefans
- Durchschnittliches Spiel ohne große Fehler, aber auch ohne besonders gute Merkmale
- Gutes Spiel, das auch Genrefremde Spieler unterhalten kann
- Sehr gutes Spiel
- Meisterwerk

Ob "sehr gutes Spiel" nun 83 oder 89 % entspricht, ist doch vollkommen wurst. Es ist doch ein sehr gutes Spiel. Und damit eine klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## TheSinner (14. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht... muss ich erst in Aktion sehen aber generell bin ich sehr skeptisch was 10er Systeme angeht, gerade weil dann nämlich jeder Quatsch "gute Wertungen" bekommt oder zumindest tendenziell bessere aus den Erfahrungen mit anderen Magazinen und Websites. Dass ich ausgerechnet Spiritogre mal zustimmen würde *schauder*... ein 20er System wäre mMn wesentlich besser geeignet weil sich dann noch Nuancen darstellen lassen würden, das wiederum geht bei dem 10er System per Definition nicht und beim "granularen" (lol das war echt ein Griff ins Wörterklo, inspiriert von englisch "granular" welches in dieser Bedeutung so nicht im Deutschen existiert) 100er System ist einfach zuviel Detail der fünfte Koch am Brei (ich spinn das mit den Formulierungen einfach mal weiter).

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass mir die Richtung der PC Games leider immer weniger zusagt und auch wenn ich die wirtschaftlichen Zwänge durchaus nachvollziehen kann, so kann ich ebenso nicht einfach so tun als ob mir das Resultat und die Entwicklung gefielen. Wollen wir hoffen dass das nicht ein weiterer Sargnagel des Spielejournalismus wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Februar 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Dass ich ausgerechnet Spiritogre mal zustimmen würde *schauder*...


Auch ein blindes Huhn findet manchmal ein Korn (damit bist jetzt natürlich du gemeint und nicht ich ...  )
Nein, ich stimme z.B. auch oft mit der Meinung von RedDragon überein aber dennoch komme ich mit ihm überhaupt nicht klar, sobald wir anderer Meinung sind. Ähnliches bei dir, mit dir komme ich auch nicht klar. 
Der Witz ist, mit Leuten wie Rabowke, Worrel, Herbboy, Loxx und vielen anderen, wo ich häufig auch mal aneinander gerate weil wir anderer Meinung sind, habe ich nie Probleme. Nur mit dir und RedDragon artet das dann immer sofort in Schlammschlacht aus.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2019)

Was mir bei der Diskussion immer noch nicht so recht eingeht, dass hier vorgerechnet wird als wäre es ein wissenschaftliches Zahlensystem. Oder es je gewesen. Klar, 84% kann man auf 8 abrunden, 85% auf 9 aufrunden (runden wir kaufmännisch?). Für die Angleichung alter Tests wird das wahrscheinlich auch so gehandhabt.
Aber Spieletests waren doch noch nie reine Arithmetik. 

Das "Gefühl" beim Spielen kann locker 20, 30% ausmachen. Und dann? Faire Vergleiche mit anderen Spielen, mit den Vorgängern, ... auch ein Einfluss.
Noch lustiger wird es, wenn man bei der Bewertung kein lineares System annimmt. Wie wäre es mit einer Glockenkurve? Ist auch nicht in Reinstform erwartbar, aber hat sicher einen Anteil. Dann ergäbe alles zwischen 60-80% eine viel kleinteiligere Bewertung als die Extreme.

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass 10 Stufen in der Redaktion für mehr Diskussionen sorgt als ein paar Prozent hin oder her. Aber Spieletests sind keine Wissenschaft.
Naja... abwarten. 

/edit: Aluhüte kommentiere ich mal lieber nicht.


----------



## angelan (15. Februar 2019)

und Abwertungen für Bugs etc. machen auch keinen Sinn mehr, da sie keine Relevanz haben, ein gutes 8er Spiel wird abgewertet in ein schlechtes 8er Spiel und erhält mit und ohne Bugs: 8
Aber wenn am von 89 auf 81 abwertet wegen Bugs, dann hat man schon eine Aussage.

Wie ich vorhin auch schon sagte und wie viele hier - einfach zu grob.#
Bei 0,5 er Schritten könnte man das dann auch machen:

vorher 8,5 wird auf 8 abgewertet zu.B. alles nicht zu grob.

Daher könntet ihr ja diese Zwischenlösung mit der 0,5 noch einführen und die meisten wären hier wohl zufrieden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2019)

angelan schrieb:


> und Abwertungen für Bugs etc. machen auch keinen Sinn mehr, da sie keine Relevanz haben, ein gutes 8er Spiel wird abgewertet in ein schlechtes 8er Spiel und erhält mit und ohne Bugs: 8
> Aber wenn am von 89 auf 81 abwertet wegen Bugs, dann hat man schon eine Aussage.
> 
> Wie ich vorhin auch schon sagte und wie viele hier - einfach zu grob.#
> ...


Bugs und unvertretbare Performance-Probleme sollen und müssen in die Wertung einfließen, insofern diese das Spielgefühl nachweislich beeinträchtigen. Große Titel wie Mafia 3 oder Arkham Knight wurden nicht grundlos mit schlechten Wertungen abgestraft, es kann ja schließlich nicht sein dass gestandene Studios nach mehreren einwandfreien Spielen ein total unausgereiftes Produkt auf dem Markt schmeissen.

Technische Mängel haben IMO sehr wohl Relevanz für die Endbewertung, und sofern diese nachträglich behoben worden sind spricht ja auch nichts gegen eine nachfolgende Aufwertung.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht dass dies beim 10er-System im Nachhinein kaum erkennbar sein wird.
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (15. Februar 2019)

Ich bin etwas überrascht dass manche meinen die 100er Wertung wäre "präziser".

Das war doch nie wirklich eine Wissenschaft, ob da eine 83,84 oder 85 war, das war doch eh schon immer eher Bauchgefühl behaupte ich mal stark, maximal hat man in 5er Schritten im Kopf differenziert.

Im PCGames Podcast damals (Gott habe ihn selig) aber auch in anderen Podcasts von diesem aber auch anderen Verlagen haben die Redakteure im Kern seit Jahren immer das gleiche gesagt: Die Wertung ist eigentlich Tünnef.. vor allem mit dieser "Pseudo-Genauigkeit".

Wie sollte das ernsthaft auch gehen... selbst wenn man sich hochwissenschaftliche Methoden überlegen würde wie man z.B. die Grafik-Wertung aufbaut.. wer will dann das Monster-Regelwerk was dafür vermutlich zur Prozentzahlbildung herangezogen werden müsste
in der Praxis anwenden? Selbst wenn das gehen würde, soviel Zeit ist doch gar nicht da.

Im Prinzip haben die Redakteure allesamt immer gesagt, letztlich waren bei den feineren Prozentpunkten auch bei vermeintlich "objektiven" Wertungskategorien das dann Erfahrung und  Bauchgefühl und fertig.  Anderer Redakteur und/oder anderes Bauchgefühl, schwupps, schon ein paar Prozentpunkte mehr oder weniger.

Insofern war die 100er Skala vermutlich noch nie sinnvoll.

Warum ist sie dann entstanden? Vermutlich als Marketinginstrument damals als die einzelnen Zeitschriften hart miteinander konkurrierten und der Markt noch bedeutend war.. da versuchte man alles, um den Gegner auszustechen und probierte wertungstechnisch doch alles mögliche aus.. von einfach und übersichtlich bis hin
zu "genau".

Und da so einige das 100er Spektrum mochten nahm man das und blieb dabei, wohlwissend dass das eine Pseudo-Genauigkeit war. Aber machte sich halt gut.

Genau wie diese "Spielspaßkurven" die früher üblich waren und hier im Thread erwähnt worden.. da soll ja auch der eine oder andere Redakteur (ich weiß nicht mehr ob aus dem hiesigen Umfeld oder anderweitig) schon kopfschüttelnd daran zurückgedacht haben  mit dem Kommentar was für ein hanebüchender Blödsinn das war.. 
selbst wenn das bei einem Spiel auch nur halbwegs in einen Graphen übertragbar war, war dass doch auch eine derartig subjektiv Sache, die sagte nicht viel aus. Aber hey, lustige Charts und man hatte ein Verkaufsargument und/oder Alleinstellungsmerkmal.

Für mich ist die 10er Abstufung ausreichend genug. So einige Redakteure wollten ja auch die totale Abschaffung, aber davon bin ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund, so einen groben Indikator - wohl wissend dass auch der nur subjektiv ist - hätte ich schon gerne. 

Denn die Argumentation "da müsst ihr halt den Test lesen, dann wird klar wie das Spiel ist"... sorry, da ist für mich ein grundlegender Gedankenfehler.

Klar hat man es als Autor gerne wenn der Leser sich den mühevoll erstellten Text auch durchliest, aber ich glaube da geht man von falschen Erwartungen aus. Bei vielen Sachen linst man nur kurz drüber, da interessiert einen nur das letztliche Fazit, und eine grobe
Note als Indikator ist da halt schon hilfreich, aber die Mühe sich den Text durchzulesen..... no way, das spart man sich dann für die wirklich interessanten Sachen auf.

Ich denke ich bin auch nicht der einzige der gerne erst mal das Fazit und die Wertung liest und dann den Text. Insofern sind für mich die Wertungen als "Startpunkt" (der ironischerweise ganz hinten steht) immer wichtig. Aber es muss halt nicht in einzelnen Prozentpünktchen sein.


----------



## Kartamus (15. Februar 2019)

Wen interessieren eigentlich Wertungen/Tests/Kritiken? Da sitzt ein nicht neutraler, voreingenommer Redakteur und bewertet irgendetwas. Das sagt nun mal gar nichts aus. Immer selbst ein Bild machen! Eigene Meinung haben!


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Wen interessieren eigentlich Wertungen/Tests/Kritiken? Da sitzt ein nicht neutraler, voreingenommer Redakteur und bewertet irgendetwas. Das sagt nun mal gar nichts aus. Immer selbst ein Bild machen! Eigene Meinung haben!



Wie soll man sich ein eigenes Bild machen, wenn man etwas nicht testen kann?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich ein eigenes Bild machen, wenn man etwas nicht testen kann?


Öhh... Kaufen? 

*und wech* 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (15. Februar 2019)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Wen interessieren eigentlich Wertungen/Tests/Kritiken? Da sitzt ein nicht neutraler, voreingenommer Redakteur und bewertet irgendetwas. Das sagt nun mal gar nichts aus. Immer selbst ein Bild machen! Eigene Meinung haben!



Zwar bin ich auch ein Freund von "Eigene Meinung" bilden, aber letztlich ist der Test-Journalismus, zu dem auch schon im weiteren Sinne der altehrwürdige Buch- oder Theaterkritiker gehört den es ja schon sehr, sehr lange gibt, ja deswegen entstanden weil 
die Leute halt nicht für alles Zeit haben (können), insofern hat man schon gerne mal eine Tendenz mit was es sich lohnt selber zu beschäftigen und mit was nicht. 

Das Bedürfnis besteht halt schon sehr lange offensichtlich.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In ein Paar Jahren kehrt PCG eh wieder zum 100er-System zurück. Haben wir in den vergangenen 25 Jahren doch schon zweimal erlebt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk




Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich lese seit Anfang an und die hatten schon immer 100er-System.
Lediglich Awards haben sich immer mal wieder bissl geändert, aber das ist jetzt ja nicht das Ding...

Finde es nebenbei bemerkt in Ordnung diese Änderung. Mich nervt schon immer dass Leute streiten ob nun ein Spiel 83 % bekommen sollte oder doch laut endlosen Forendiskussionen eher ein 86er oder 87er Spiel ist... 

Gut, man kann drüber reden ob man 0,5er Stufen haben sollte aber andererseits ist das 10er System mit vollen Zahlen international sehr verbreitet und man spart sich auch in der Redaktion sicherlich viele Stunden Diskussionen in der Runde aller Redakteure 

Und ansonsten, hauptsache Anno 1800 kriegt nen 10er, trotz Quersumme 9...


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Zwar bin ich auch ein Freund von "Eigene Meinung" bilden, aber letztlich ist der Test-Journalismus, zu dem auch schon im weiteren Sinne der altehrwürdige Buch- oder Theaterkritiker gehört den es ja schon sehr, sehr lange gibt, ja deswegen entstanden weil
> die Leute halt nicht für alles Zeit haben (können), insofern hat man schon gerne mal eine Tendenz mit was es sich lohnt selber zu beschäftigen und mit was nicht.
> 
> Das Bedürfnis besteht halt schon sehr lange offensichtlich.



Vor allem, weils ja auch sehr selten Demos gibt.
Früher (jaja), konnte man spiele mal antesten.
Heute kann man mit glück an einer Beta teilnehmen,welche das fertige spiel aber eben auch nicht repräsentiert.


----------



## DoomMetaller (15. Februar 2019)

Hmmm… Um ehrlich zu sein: Mir gefällt die Idee, da für mich das 100er System schon seit Jahren nicht mehr wirklich funktioniert.  Für viele war ja bereits ein Spiel unter 80% ein Wurst-Käse-Szenario - und mit so einem System wird viel deutlicher, dass ein 7er Spiel durchaus Spaß machen kann.

Hinzu kommt, dass endlich dieses Prozente-Schubsen wegfällt. Wo soll auch der Unterschied zwischen 81% und 82% liegen ? Was soll ich mir unter 1% "mehr" genau vorstellen ? Ein gutes Spiel ist ein gutes Spiel - und das wird durch das System doch wesentlich deutlicher gezeigt.


----------



## fud1974 (15. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Vor allem, weils ja auch sehr selten Demos gibt.
> Früher (jaja), konnte man spiele mal antesten.
> Heute kann man mit glück an einer Beta teilnehmen,welche das fertige spiel aber eben auch nicht repräsentiert.



Zumal viele Spiele heute "as a Service" sind und damit die Tests ja eh nur eine Momentaufnahme. Ebenso eine Demo vor Release. 

Die Tests von Warframe zum Start von dem Titel kann man heute ja so nicht mehr unbedingt als relevant betrachten, dazu wurde zu viel am Spiel geschraubt... und das ist ein größeres Beispiel.

Aber auch schon bei Details: Was ist Battlefield V, da haben sie jetzt mehrfach an den Parametern wie Time-to-kill usw. geschraubt bzw. die Grafik bei aktiviertem Raytracing beschleunigt, wäre dass dann auch noch die gleiche Wertung?


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @RedDragon20:
> Schöner Rundumschlag, den du da ablässt. Sehr persönlich. Zum Glück kannst du mich mal. Da ich dir so unsympathisch bin schlage ich vor, du setzt mich auf deine Ignorieren-Liste, dann bist du meine Beiträge los und brauchst dich nicht mehr über mich ärgern.






Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch ein blindes Huhn findet manchmal ein Korn (damit bist jetzt natürlich du gemeint und nicht ich ...  )
> Nein, ich stimme z.B. auch oft mit der Meinung von RedDragon überein aber dennoch komme ich mit ihm überhaupt nicht klar, sobald wir anderer Meinung sind. Ähnliches bei dir, mit dir komme ich auch nicht klar.
> Der Witz ist, mit Leuten wie Rabowke, Worrel, Herbboy, Loxx und vielen anderen, wo ich häufig auch mal aneinander gerate weil wir anderer Meinung sind, habe ich nie Probleme. Nur mit dir und RedDragon artet das dann immer sofort in Schlammschlacht aus.



Kritik muss man eben auch mal abkönnen.  Ist ja gar nicht so, dass du keine schlüssigen Argumente bringst. Im Gegenteil. Du bringst Argumente und die sind in der Regel auch absolut nachvollziehbar. Der Mumpitz deinerseits fängt (meistens) erst dann an, wenn man dagegen argumentiert. Dann fängst du an, dich über andere zu erheben und stur zu bleiben, einfach aus Prinzip und nicht, weil du recht hast. Und dann ignorierst du bewusst die Gegenargumente, wie du es hier im Thread nun oft genug getan hast. Deswegen bist du mir ganz einfach unsympathisch. Weil du zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion einfach nicht imstande bist. 

Aber genug davon. Das Thema ist vom Tisch und aus. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn 1-4 so grottig sind, daß vom Kauf abgeraten wird - wieso wird da noch großartig unterschieden? Warum nicht direkt nur ~7 Punkte als Abstufung?
> 
> Im Prinzip bräuchte es doch nur eine Handvoll Abstufungen à la
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach würde ein Zensurensystem von 1-6  völlig ausreichen. Damit kann ja wohl jeder was anfangen und jedem ist dabei klar, dass bei einer 3 beide nicht trotzdem gleich gut sein müssen. Gibt ja auch noch Abstufen a'la "1 -", "2+" usw., die man im Zweifelsfall noch anwenden kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kritik muss man eben auch mal abkönnen.  Ist ja gar nicht so, dass du keine schlüssigen Argumente bringst. Im Gegenteil. Du bringst Argumente und die sind in der Regel auch absolut nachvollziehbar. Der Mumpitz deinerseits fängt (meistens) erst dann an, wenn man dagegen argumentiert. Dann fängst du an, dich über andere zu erheben und stur zu bleiben, einfach aus Prinzip und nicht, weil du recht hast. Und dann ignorierst du bewusst die Gegenargumente, wie du es hier im Thread nun oft genug getan hast. Deswegen bist du mir ganz einfach unsympathisch. Weil du zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion einfach nicht imstande bist.



Es ist kein Mumpitz, wenn Gegenargumente schwach bis nicht existent sind und mich deswegen nicht überzeugen können. Natürlich bleibe ich dann bei meiner Ansicht. Und du bist auch nicht gerade das Ausbund an Höflichkeit, wenn es darum geht deine Meinung als einzig geltende Wahrheit hinzustellen.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Februar 2019)

Mit dem 10er-System komme ich klar, aber bei genauerer Überlegung stört mich ein bisschen die Aussage, dass die zusätzlichen Awards nicht kombiniert vergeben werden können sondern nur maximal einer pro Spiel. 

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel HL2:
Was für einen Award hätte das Spiel wohl bekommen?

Story? (Also wenn die Story nicht super war weiß ich auch nicht)

Grafik? (Damals auch top)

Innovation (Physik)

Oder wird dann bei Ausnahmespielen doch eine Ausnahme gemacht...?!

Eigentlich sind mir die Awards ja egal, aber dass HL2 wohl alle 3 genannten verdient hätte denke ich wird hier viel Zustimmung ernten.
Wieso kann also der Computec-Logik nach ein Spiel beispielsweise nicht herausragend in Story UND Grafik sein? 
Ist der Sound zwingend durchschnittlich oder "nur" sehr gut nur weil das Spiel schon den Innovationsaward hat? 

Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.
Absolut herausragende Denkmäler in Spielform sollten auch mit Preisen überschüttet werden dürfen...


----------



## BudBrownbeard (15. Februar 2019)

Ich finde das neue System auch nicht aussagekräftig genug. Was mich aber derzeit am meisten stört, ist die Darstellung der Awards! Ihr habt für alle Awards bis auf den STIL Award "Line-Icons" verwendet, warum ist der Pinsel anders. #triggered


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist kein Mumpitz, wenn Gegenargumente schwach bis nicht existent sind und mich deswegen nicht überzeugen können. Natürlich bleibe ich dann bei meiner Ansicht. Und du bist auch nicht gerade das Ausbund an Höflichkeit, wenn es darum geht deine Meinung als einzig geltende Wahrheit hinzustellen.


Ich werde das hier nicht mehr öffentlich ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Februar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werde das hier nicht mehr öffentlich ausdiskutieren.



Bin ich auch dafür. Klärt das 

a) nicht
b) mit PN
c) "vor der Tür"

Aber bitte spammt (beide!) nicht immer das Forum voll mit (teilweise) Off-Topic-Geschmarre.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Februar 2019)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür. Klärt das
> 
> a) nicht
> b) mit PN
> ...



Dann halte dich selbst dran.   Ich hab ihm ne PN geschickt und für mich ist das Thema vom Tisch.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Außerdem - was völlig übersehen wird - wenn man Nachwertungen von Spielen macht wie beispielsweise die PCGames bei HollowKnight, wo es zwei Punkte drauf gab: So etwas kann doch dann gar keine Rolle mehr spielen, da das für die Wertung keine Relevanz mehr haben kann, auch Abwertungen sind davon betroffen.


Ein sehr guter Einwand. Wie stellt sich denn die Redaktion das vor? Nachtests mit Punkte ab/auf Wertungen werden dann doch vollkommen Überflüssig, oder wie soll das laufen?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Einwand. Wie stellt sich denn die Redaktion das vor? Nachtests mit Punkte ab/auf Wertungen werden dann doch vollkommen Überflüssig, oder wie soll das laufen?


... warum erfordert ein Nachtest denn unbedingt eine Wertung? 

Macht es das Spiel jetzt besser wenn es statt 86% nun 88% bekommt? 

Es spricht ja nichts gegen Nachtest, nur kann man die Änderungen auch in schriftlicher Form darlegen, wie es sich auswirkt und wenn die Patches / Updates / DLCs whatever so grandios sind, dann gibt es eben eine +1 oben drauf, sprich anstatt 8/10 eben eine 9/10 und/oder ein paar Awards noch zusätzlich.

Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion frag ich mich immer warum der Leser unbedingt Prozentzahlen lesen muss, vor allem, wie häufig kommt es den vor, dass die eigene Wertung, sofern man sowas hat, deckungsgleich mit der Bewertung vom Redakteur ist? Ich hasse Fussball, aber nehmen wir mal Fifa und PES: nehmen wir mal an, beide würden 9/10 erhalten. Dann mag zwar die Wertung gleich sein, aber dem Text selbst kann man dann doch entnehmen wo die Unterschiede sind. Grafik? Gameplay? [...] natürlich wird es Unterschiede geben, nur diese Unterschiede erwarte ich in Textform präsentiert zu bekommen und eben nicht hinter anonymen Zahlen wo wir, wenn wir ehrlich sind, eh niemand weiß, wie sich diese zusammensetzen bzw. was sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

Dass Ihr in den Erläuterungen die Schritte 1-4 zusammen fasst, entlarvt schon das Problem.
Wozu eine solch starke Spreizung am unteren Ende, welches meist sowieso eher wenige Leute interessiert, während der Schritt von 6 auf 7 eine Unterteilung sehr wohl gebrauchen könnte, und die 10 ebenfalls durch die große Bandbreite abgewertet wird?

Ich denke, es ist den meisten Leuten, die ein als schlecht betrachtetes Spiel aus irgendeinem Grund trotzdem kaufen wollen, völlig egal, ob es Höllen-tief schlecht, Ackerfurchen-tief schlecht, Karotten-Wuchshöhen-schlecht, oder "nur" Zeitverschwendungs-schlecht ist.

Sobald ein Spiel unter 45% sinkt (da ist er wieder, der sinnvolle Halbschritt), sehen die meisten eh  von einem Kauf ab und lesen nur noch auf der Suche nach Häme im Artikel weiter.

Also meinetwegen eine Zehner-Skala, aber mit Halbschritten (also 20 insg.), und nur die unteren beiden für Gute-Laune-Zerstörer. Die jetzig vorgesehene Stufe 5 ist bei einer 4,5 besser aufgehoben, was für die Stufe 3 Zeitverschwendungs-Spiele, die aber keine Laune zerstören, übrig lässt. Die gewonnene Stufe fehlt, wie gesagt, zwischen 6 und 7. Als letztes entlastet die 9,5-Halbstufe die Zehn, und macht die zu dem, was sie eigentlich sein soll, nämlich einer Auszeichnung. Und durch die Halbschritte entzerrt sich auch der unmittelbare Bereich darunter.



edit: fehlende Worte ergänzt


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Je genauer man wertet, desto mehr Diskussionen entstehen, ...



Das ist doch etwas Gutes?!
Wenn sich etliche Fans des einen und des anderen Spiels über zwei Prozentpunkte streiten, erfährt man dabei mehr über das Spiel, weil jene Diskutanten alle ihre eigenen Gründe für den einen oder anderen Prozentpunkt haben.


----------



## Tomrok (15. Februar 2019)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Dass Ihr in den Erläuterungen die Schritte 1-4 zusammen fasst, entlarvt schon das Problem.
> Wozu eine solch starke Spreizung am unteren Ende, welches meist sowieso eher wenige Leute interessiert, während der Schritt von 6 auf 7 eine Unterteilung sehr wohl gebrauchen könnte, und die 10 ebenfalls durch die große Bandbreite abgewertet wird?



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir, wozu überhaupt die Stufen 1-4? Wenn ein Spiel schlecht ist, ist es wirklich egal ob es "mega schlecht" oder nur "total schlecht" ist. Da hätte ich mir weiter oben vielleicht noch eine Abstufung zwischen 7 und 8 oder wie du schreibst 9 und 10 gewünscht. Aber ich bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Tests.


----------



## MrFob (15. Februar 2019)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Das ist doch etwas Gutes?!
> Wenn sich etliche Fans des einen und des anderen Spiels über zwei Prozentpunkte streiten, erfährt man dabei mehr über das Spiel, weil jene Diskutanten alle ihre eigenen Gründe für den einen oder anderen Prozentpunkt haben.



Mich fragt eigentlich auch, wen genau solche Diskussionen wirklich "genervt" haben. Ich fand sie - wenn sie ueberhaupt mal stattfanden, was jetzt auch nicht soooo haeufig der Fall war - meist entweder informativ oder einfach nur lustig. 
Aber naja, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir auch in Zukunft ab und an mal wieder Leute haben wuerden, denen auch eine 8 oder 9 von 10 nicht gefaellt.


----------



## AnnoDomini (15. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Einwand. Wie stellt sich denn die Redaktion das vor? Nachtests mit Punkte ab/auf Wertungen werden dann doch vollkommen Überflüssig, oder wie soll das laufen?






Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum erfordert ein Nachtest denn unbedingt eine Wertung?
> 
> Macht es das Spiel jetzt besser wenn es statt 86% nun 88% bekommt?
> 
> ...



Weil das dann die einzelnen Bewertungspunkte aufweicht. Was ist denn eine 9,0 (oder andere "Zahl") noch wert, wenn du die Titel fröhlich zwischen den Bereichen hin und her schiebst? Damit weiche ich das System doch völlig auf.

Hollow Knight überspringt mit dem Punktebonus zum Beispiel jetzt knapp ShovelKnight im gleichen Genre. Beides sind tolle Spiele, aber im Gesamteindruck ist Hollow Knight das bessere Spiel, weil es beispielsweise mehr hiermit und damit überzeugen kann. Ich kann so deutlicher voneinander abgrenzen. Außerdem kann ich so dem Entwickler zeigen, dass ich seine fleißige Arbeit honoriere. Warum soll ich denn bei dem neuen System überhaupt nachtesten? Summa sumarum ändert sich doch in der Wertung nix. Die Verbesserungen von Hollow Knight sind im neuen System nicht ersichtlich. Warum macht die PCGames nicht aus der 8,0 von Hollow Knight nach dem Nachtest nicht eine 9,0 draus? Dennoch möchte man doch deren Arbeit honorieren und dem möglichen Käufer zeigen, das Produkt hat sich verbessert.

Das gleiche gilt für Großprojekte wie MMOs. Früher wurde das WOW Testergebnis nach mehreren sehr guten Erweiterungen auch um einen Punkt (oder sogar zwei?) nach oben angepasst. Vor allem Projekte, an denen lange gearbeitet wird, werden von dem System wenig beachtet. 

Zwischen einem 8,0 und einem 9,0 liegen für mich Welten, genauso wie ich 10,0 eigentlich unerreichbar finde (wie damals die 99 bei der alten Wertung). Bei einer Änderung von 86 auf 88 erkennt man zumindest einen Fortschritt, eine Änderung. Auf- und Abwertungen sind in dem neuen System nicht mehr so ersichtlich. Und wenn ich dann anfange mit Awards um mich zu schmeißen, dann brauche ich Dir vermutlich nicht erklären, was dann die Awards für eine Qualität haben: nämlich gar keine mehr. Die Gamestar hat zwar diese Awards, setzt sie aber sehr behutsam ein.

Es geht ja nicht nur um einzelne Aspekte (Fifa ist actionlastiger, PES die bessere Simulation etc.) sondern auch um den Gesamteindruck. Haben beide 8,0 suggeriere ich den Eindruck, es ist egal welchen Titel ich kaufe, es sind ja beide gleich gut/schlecht. Wenn ich aber beim Test feststelle, Fifa/PES ist in der  Gesamtsummer *aller* Einzelkategorien der bessere Titel als das andere, ich bewerte sie aber trotzdem beide mit 8,0, dann wird das nicht ersichtlich. Die direkte Vergleichbarkeit geht dann flöten.


Es geht ja auch gar nicht um einen oder  zwei Prozentpunkte. Die Gamestar wertet zum Beispiel für massive Paytowin-Probleme Spiele mittlerweile um 5 Punkte ab, für Bugs und ähnliches zum Teil deutlich drastischer. Das wird in dem 100er System deutlich ersichtlicher, als wenn ich das Spiel von 8,0 auf 7,0 abwerte.



MrFob schrieb:


> Mich fragt eigentlich auch, wen genau solche Diskussionen wirklich "genervt" haben. Ich fand sie - wenn sie ueberhaupt mal stattfanden, was jetzt auch nicht soooo haeufig der Fall war - meist entweder informativ oder einfach nur lustig.
> Aber naja, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir auch in Zukunft ab und an mal wieder Leute haben wuerden, denen auch eine 8 oder 9 von 10 nicht gefaellt.



Geht mir genau so! Außerdem mischten sich gern auch die Redakteure ein und erläuterten die Gründe für die Prozentpunkte. Auch eine Möglichkeit, ein Spiel von mehreren Seiten zu beleuchten. Es gibt natürlich auch andere, die auf ihrer Meinung beharren und sie nicht ändern wollen.

Wobei ich vermute ob nun 100er oder 10er-System, hier treffen auch Welten aufeinander


----------



## Tomrok (15. Februar 2019)

So, gleich mal bei ein paar Spiele-Perlen geschaut, welche Wertung diese jetzt haben und siehe da, es gibt einige Überraschungen! Horizon Zero Dawn und God of War die massenweise Preise abgeräumt haben, bekommen 9/10 Punkten, aber ein Red Dead Redemption bekommt natürlich 10/10 Punkten. Da wunder ich mich ja doch etwas...


----------



## Tomrok (15. Februar 2019)

Eine Bitte hätte ich noch: Könntet ihr auf Eurer Homepage ein System einrichten, welches mich die Spiele nach der aktuellen Wertung sortieren lässt? Dann könnte man einfach anklicken 10/10 und wüsste gleich, welche Spiele ganz oben dabei sind - Das fände ich super!


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> ... Haben beide 8,0 suggeriere ich den Eindruck, es ist egal welchen Titel ich kaufe, es sind ja beide gleich gut/schlecht. Wenn ich aber beim Test feststelle, Fifa/PES ist in der  Gesamtsummer *aller* Einzelkategorien der bessere Titel als das andere, ich bewerte sie aber trotzdem beide mit 8,0, dann wird das nicht ersichtlich. Die direkte Vergleichbarkeit geht dann flöten.



Jetzt könnte man natürlich noch den bösen Verdacht haben, dass es genau darum geht, diese Vergleichbarkeit eine Stück weit flöten gehen zu lassen.


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist doch im Grunde völlig egal ob es eine hohe oder eben niedrige 8er-Wertung ist, macht hier jemand wirklich so einen Unterschied und stellt sich hin und behauptet, 81% Spiele kommen ihm überhaupt nicht auf die Festplatte, aber 88% ... WOW! Die muss ich zocken?!



T'schuldigung, aber da offenbart sich gerade ein nicht überwundener Tellerrand.
Ich blättere eine Spielezeitschrift durch und werde bei einer 88%-Wertung eher neugierig, den Test zu lesen, als bei einer 81%-Wertung. Das wäre schon mal _ein_ Unterschied.

Tauchen bei einer 88%-Wertung im Text Kritikpunkte auf, gehe ich davon aus, dass die sich im Spiel weniger stark bemerkbar machen, als es beim 81%-Spiel der Fall ist. Ein wichtiger Punkt. 

Außerdem kann mich eine 88%-Wertung unter Umständen schon mal verführen, ein Spiel aus einem Genre zu spielen, dass ich ansonsten nicht spiele. Das wäre _ein weiterer_ Punkt.

NATÜRLICH macht es einen Unterschied, ob die Wertung näher zur Acht oder näher zur Neun liegt! Klar! Wäre auch unlogisch, wenn es nicht so wäre.
Und klar ist es wichtig zu wissen, ob sich eine Neun aus 88% ergeben hat, oder aus 94%.

Dass die eigene Empfindung zum Spiel völlig von der Redakteurs-Wertung abweichen kann, ist noch einmal eine völlig andere Sache, ändert aber am oben beschriebenen Grundprinzip rein GAR NICHTS.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum erfordert ein Nachtest denn unbedingt eine Wertung?
> 
> Macht es das Spiel jetzt besser wenn es statt 86% nun 88% bekommt?
> 
> ...



Warum überhaupt dann noch eine Wertung. Hey, man Diskutiert eben gerne, egal ob 2 oder 5 Punkte oder 10 Punkte. Macht alles Gleich und alles wird Überflüssig. Wozu dann noch ein Forum wenn man nichts mehr zu Diskutieren hat? Von 86% auf 88% ist erstmal nicht so viel, aber man hat was zu labern. Fällt das alles weg, ja dann macht doch hier das Forum dicht, dann gibt es noch weniger zu reden.
So sehe ich das erstmal. 
Bei einer Wertung von 8/10 oder 7/10 oder Überhaupt schau ich mir das Ende an, Pro/Contra und das war es dann. Wieso noch einen Test lesen wenn es keine Rolle Spielt ob ein Spiel eher an der 80% dran ist ist oder doch eher an der Epischen 90% Marke. Da zieh ich mir dann in der gleichen zeit 2-3 YT Videos rein die mich genauso gut und wenn nicht noch besser Informieren. Also mir fehlt eben dieses Klein Klein eines Fachmagazins. 
Wenn ich zu meinem Fachhändler für (Musik)HighEnd gehe und mich vorab informiere welche neuen Boxen ich mir kaufen sollte, dann spielt eben auch das Klein Klein hier und da eine Rolle und auch Kaufentscheidung. Nicht anders ist es hier auch. Diese fast Normalisierung eines Fachmagazins für PC Spiele kann ich eben ganz und gar nicht befürworten. 
*Irgendwie kommt es mir wie eine totale Vereinfachung vor und das man sich einfach aus der Verantwortung stehlen will in Bezug auf eine eventuelle Fehlbewertung.*


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Tastsächlich sehe ich den Unterschied zwischen 76 und 84 eher in der subjektiven Laune des betreffenden Testers begründet als in wirklich messbaren Qualitätsunterschieden. Ist für mich beides um die 80.



Da zeigt sich natürlich schon sehr viel Subjektivität.
Denn meine Wenigkeit würde z.B. immer davon ausgehen, dass es gute und belastbare Gründe dafür gab, dem Spiel 76% und keine 84% zu geben, unabhängig von der subjektiven Laune des Testers. 
Als Kiosk-Käufer entscheiden oft jene wenigen Prozentpunkte, ob ich mir ein Heft kaufe und den Test lese.
Für "beides so um die 80%" brauche ich halt kein PC-Games-Heft.

@Batze: Youtube-Videos anzuschauen, ist übrigens keine wirkliche Alternative, denn die fressen deutlich mehr Zeit.
Das mit dem "aus der Verantwortung stehlen" (aus guten Gründen) hatte ich unter anderen Vorzeichen ja bereits weiter oben angedeutet.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2019)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man natürlich noch den bösen Verdacht haben, dass es genau darum geht, diese Vergleichbarkeit eine Stück weit flöten gehen zu lassen.



Fifa/PES interessieren mich nicht. Aber die liegen doch _seit Jahren_ Kopf an Kopf. Wechseln Fans denn alljährlich das Lager, je nachdem welches Spiel gerade ein paar Prozent mehr hat? 

Die grundlegenden Unterschiede erschließen sich eigentlich immer nur aus dem Text. Hier ist die KI besser, da die Spielzüge, Grafik oder Lizenzen. Prozentpunkte sagen da nur sehr wenig aus. Oder sind sogar kontraproduktiv, denn was einem an den Unterschieden wichtig ist, das ist in dem Fall eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung.
Gröbere Schnitzer, zum Beispiel eine veraltete Engine oder Bugs, würden sich in der Wertung aber immer noch widerspiegeln können.

Böse Zungen sind manchmal auch einfach nur das.


----------



## Grolt (15. Februar 2019)

Nach gefühlt tausenden Jahren macht ihr endlich mal wieder was gutes.  War nie ein Freund der Prozentwertung. Und die 10/10, ist nach der Art wie Eurogamer bewertet meine zweitliebste.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die grundlegenden Unterschiede erschließen sich eigentlich immer nur aus dem Text. Hier ist die KI besser, da die Spielzüge, Grafik oder Lizenzen. Prozentpunkte sagen da nur sehr wenig aus. Oder sind sogar kontraproduktiv, denn was einem an den Unterschieden wichtig ist, das ist in dem Fall eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung.


Wieso dann Überhaupt noch irgendwelche Prozentpunkte vergeben?
Entweder ist man ein Fachmagazin und man hat solch eine Wertung, dann sollte man auch wie ein Fachmagazin kleinlich bewerten. Oder man geht in die Belanglosigkeit und reit sich ein in die  alles Gleich Ecke. Dann muss man aber auch damit rechnen das so einige viele User das hier nicht mehr wirklich Ernst nehmen wenn so viel Normalisiert wird und dann werden die Userzahlen eventuell noch weiter sinken.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso dann Überhaupt noch irgendwelche Prozentpunkte vergeben?



Eben. Die Frage hat sich Computec anscheinend auch gestellt.


----------



## Tomrok (15. Februar 2019)

Ich finde es übrigens sehr gut, dass ihr neue Spiele so bewerten wollt wie eben das getestete Spiel ist und nicht in die Wertung einfließen lasst, wie es im Vergleich mit einem Vorgänger ist bzw. bei einem Remastert mit einfließen lasst, wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel im Vergleich mit dem Original ist. Denn wenn ich ein Original nicht kenne ist es mir wichtig zu wissen, ob das "neue" Spiel gut ist. Den Vergleich kann man dann gerne in den Text schreiben.


----------



## AnnoDomini (15. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Fifa/PES interessieren mich nicht. Aber die liegen doch _seit Jahren_ Kopf an Kopf. Wechseln Fans denn alljährlich das Lager, je nachdem welches Spiel gerade ein paar Prozent mehr hat?
> 
> Die grundlegenden Unterschiede erschließen sich eigentlich immer nur aus dem Text. Hier ist die KI besser, da die Spielzüge, Grafik oder Lizenzen. Prozentpunkte sagen da nur sehr wenig aus. Oder sind sogar kontraproduktiv, denn was einem an den Unterschieden wichtig ist, das ist in dem Fall eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung.
> Gröbere Schnitzer, zum Beispiel eine veraltete Engine oder Bugs, würden sich in der Wertung aber immer noch widerspiegeln können.
> ...



Dann eben ein anderes Beispiel: Das neue Assassins Creed Odyssey bekommt nach alter Wertung 78 Punkte. In der *neuen* Wertung 8/10. Merkst du etwas? Jetzt steht Odyssey nicht viel schlechter als seine Vorgänger da. Vor der Umstellung gab es hier im Forum große Überraschung, dass Odyssey so "schlecht" bewertet worden ist. Alle diese Kritiker können jetzt beruhigt sein, da das Spiel ja genau so gut/schlecht bewertet ist, wie die übrigen Spiele. Plötzlich rutschen Spiele in die gleiche Wertungsgruppe, nur um _ein Beispiel_ zu nennen. Plötzlich sieht die *direkte Vergleichbarkeit* ganz anders aus. Denn nach aktuellen 8/10 Wertung, _könnte_ Odyssey auch meilenweit besser als Revelations oder Assassins Creed 2 sein, die auch beide im 8/10er Bereich sind. Das ist es aber laut Testbericht eigentlich nicht. Hier verschwimmen die Kanten so stark, dass man diese Unterschiede bewusst oder unbewusst gar nicht mehr erkennen kann/will.

PS: Sanfte Korrektur: Die PCGames macht wohl aus den  88 % von Assassins Creed 2 und Revelations wohl eine 9,0. Da würde mich doch mal interessieren, wie alte Spiele "neu" bewertet werden. (Google zeigt zum Teil beide Zahlen noch bei der Seitenvorschau an, danke an Google  )

Die 90 % von Brotherhood bleiben aber 9,0. Dass Brotherhood das bessere Spiel ist, wird aber in keiner Weise aus der 9,0 ersichtlich, da ja alle Spiele diese Wertung haben. Es ändert auch nichts daran, dass Odyssey sanft über die die 80er Grenze geschubst wird.


Aus einer alten 77 wird bei der neuen Wertung übrigens auch noch eine 8,0: Beispiel Siedler 6: Reich des Ostens.
http://www.pcgames.de/Die-Siedler-A...g-eines-Koenigreichs-Reich-des-Ostens-637514/
Die ComputerBild listet elegant auf jeder Seite die alten Ergebnisse:
https://www.computerbild.de/artikel...ens-Aufstieg-eines-Koenigreiches-2455577.html


Und wenn du die alten Tests durchblickst und die Vergleich machst, wird dir das noch häufiger auffallen. Böse Zungen behaupten, dass das absichtlich so gewählt ist.


----------



## MrFob (15. Februar 2019)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie bei der Umstellung der alten Wertungen echt runden. Sprich: 95 bekommt 10/10 (RDR2 zum Beispiel). 94-85 ist 9/10, 84-75 ist 8/10 und so weiter. Bei neuen Tests werden sie jetzt halt direkt nach der neuen Wertung urteilen.

So denke ich mir das zumindest.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Die 90 % von Brotherhood bleiben aber 9,0. Dass Brotherhood das bessere Spiel ist, wird aber in keiner Weise aus der 9,0 ersichtlich, da ja alle Spiele diese Wertung haben. Es ändert auch nichts daran, dass Odyssey sanft über die die 80er Grenze geschubst wird.



Naja, Brotherhood ist aber neun Jahre alt. Assassins Creed 2 ist zehn Jahre alt.

Es mag ja stimmen, das Brotherhood der beste Teil überhaupt war (k.A. hatte nur das erste angespielt ). Und darüber kann man sicher endlos philosophieren. Aber macht es denn _praktisch _irgendeinen relevanten Unterschied? Mal angenommen ich wäre neu bei der Serie. Da kaufe ich doch mit Sicherheit kein jahrzehntaltes Spiel, nur weil es damals ein paar Punkte mehr Wertung bekam.
Und wer Bescheid weiß kennt die Highlights sowieso.

So gesehen macht es einen langfristigen Vergleich doch nicht schlechter. Hangelt sich die Serie voran, wie gehabt? Dann wird der geneigte Spieler auch mit dem neuen Teil seine Freude haben. Oder gibt es krasse Einbrüche?


----------



## Eberhard (15. Februar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, Brotherhood ist aber neun Jahre alt. Assassins Creed 2 ist zehn Jahre alt.
> Mal angenommen ich wäre neu bei der Serie. Da kaufe ich doch mit Sicherheit kein jahrzehntaltes Spiel, nur weil es damals ein paar Punkte mehr Wertung bekam.



Wieso nicht?
Wenn ich mit knapper Zeit ein Spiel kaufen möchte, kaufe ich das beste aus der Serie. Auch wenn es älter bzw. alt ist.
Wenn man erst mal davon weg ist, Spiele um den Release-Tag herum spielen zu KÖNNEN, bekommt das wort "alt" sowieso eine relative Bedeutung. Etliche Titel spiele ich, wenn die große Masse sie schon nicht mehr spielt. Und ich bin nicht der Einzige. Andersrum sind es gerade aber solche Spieler, die sich Spiel-Zeitschriften kaufen, weil sie wenigstens zum Lesen zwischendurch mal Gelegenheit und Muße haben.


----------



## Batze (15. Februar 2019)

Es darf demokratisch abgestimmt werden was wir davon halten. Siehe hier.. .KLICK


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. Februar 2019)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich natürlich schon sehr viel Subjektivität.
> Denn meine Wenigkeit würde z.B. immer davon ausgehen, dass es gute und belastbare Gründe dafür gab, dem Spiel 76% und keine 84% zu geben, unabhängig von der subjektiven Laune des Testers.


Das mag der testende Redakteur womöglich auch selber glauben, ich persönlich gehe aber davon aus, dass der individuelle Geschmack locker 10 Prozentpunkte ausmacht. Mich interessiert daher viel eher WAS ihm gefallen hat (und was nicht), als wie gut genau es ihm gefallen hat. Da sehe ich dann nämlich, ob ich zum gleichen Fazit kommen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Das mag der testende Redakteur womöglich auch selber glauben, ich persönlich gehe aber davon aus, dass der individuelle Geschmack locker 10 Prozentpunkte ausmacht. Mich interessiert daher viel eher WAS ihm gefallen hat (und was nicht), als wie gut genau es ihm gefallen hat. Da sehe ich dann nämlich, ob ich zum gleichen Fazit kommen würde.



Wenn der Tester wirklich soviel Subjektivität einfließen lässt, dann sollte er sich einen neuen Job suchen. Als Tester MUSS man neutral sein.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn der Tester wirklich soviel Subjektivität einfließen lässt, dann sollte er sich einen neuen Job suchen. Als Tester MUSS man neutral sein.



Aber Vieles an Spielen ist nunmal Geschmackssache. Selbst wenn der Tester völlig neutral wäre (ein Roboter), würde mein eigener Geschmack immer noch spürbar von seinem abweichen. Deshalb gewinnt seine Einschätzung mit steigendender Genauigkeit nicht weiter an Wert für mich.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Aber Vieles an Spielen ist nunmal Geschmackssache. Selbst wenn der Tester völlig neutral wäre (ein Roboter), würde mein eigener Geschmack immer noch spürbar von seinem abweichen. Deshalb gewinnt seine Einschätzung mit steigendender Genauigkeit nicht weiter an Wert für mich.



Für dich nicht aber für die Allgemeinheit. Ein Tester testet nicht für sich und auch nicht für dich sondern für alle. 
Und natürlich ist vieles Geschmackssache, ich würde ein Fifa nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen, sollte ich es testen würde ich es aber dennoch fair und vorurteilsfrei machen und ihm wahrscheinlich irgendwas um 90 rum geben, während es Privat bei mir wohl nicht mal die 20 schaffen würde. 

Und jeder verdammte Tester sollte dazu in der Lage sein. Es geht sogar noch weiter, eine gute Redaktion hat Richtlinien an die sich alle halten, wodurch sogar die Tests verschiedener Redakteure vergleichbar werden.


----------



## HansHa (16. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für dich nicht aber für die Allgemeinheit. Ein Tester testet nicht für sich und auch nicht für dich sondern für alle.
> Und natürlich ist vieles Geschmackssache, ich würde ein Fifa nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen, sollte ich es testen würde ich es aber dennoch fair und vorurteilsfrei machen und ihm wahrscheinlich irgendwas um 90 rum geben, während es Privat bei mir wohl nicht mal die 20 schaffen würde.
> 
> Und jeder verdammte Tester sollte dazu in der Lage sein. Es geht sogar noch weiter, eine gute Redaktion hat Richtlinien an die sich alle halten, wodurch sogar die Tests verschiedener Redakteure vergleichbar werden.



Theoretisch sollte das so sein, aber schau Dir z.B mal die teilweise viel zu hohen Wertungen mancher Nintendo oder Sony Titel an. Da spielen einfach Kindheitserinnerungen mit, weil viele Tester im besten Alter sind, um mit einer der Konsolen groß geworden zu sein. Bei manchen schimmert sogar in bester Fanboymaier eine gewisse Abneigung gegen andere Konsolen durch.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Theoretisch sollte das so sein, aber schau Dir z.B mal die teilweise viel zu hohen Wertungen mancher Nintendo oder Sony Titel an. Da spielen einfach Kindheitserinnerungen mit, weil viele Tester im besten Alter sind, um mit einer der Konsolen groß geworden zu sein. Bei manchen schimmert sogar in bester Fanboymaier eine gewisse Abneigung gegen andere Konsolen durch.



Das ist gewollt, Nintendo, Blizzard, deutsche Spiele bei deutschen Zeitschriften etc. haben Fanbonus, da geben die Magazine immer mind. 5 Punkte Aufschlag, locker auch mal 10, um die jeweiligen Fans nicht zu vergrätzen. 
Das hat aber mit den Testern an sich nicht viel zu tun, das ist eher so "unbewusste Absicht" (weil sie, also Redakteure und Magazine, es nie zugeben würden), sticht aber jedem sofort ins Auge, der ein wenig neutral rangeht.

Gutes Beispiel Zelda - Breath of the Wild. Jim Sterling (ich mag ihn nicht aber das spielt jetzt keine Rolle), hat es gewagt "nur" 7 von 10 zu geben (hätte ich gewertet hätte es auch nicht mehr gekriegt). Du glaubst gar nicht, was danach im Internet los war. Die Nintendo-Fans sind aber sowas von auf die Barrikaden gegangen, für die ist es das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. 
Für mich hat es alles, was ich an Spielen hasse ... leere, langweilige Open World, zerstörbare Waffen, Crafting, die Tempel sind ein Witz, kein Vergleich zu den alten Dungeons usw. aber das ist den Fans alles egal, das ist mit einmal sogar toll, weil eben Zelda draufsteht und es von Nintendo ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für dich nicht aber für die Allgemeinheit. Ein Tester testet nicht für sich und auch nicht für dich sondern für alle.
> Und natürlich ist vieles Geschmackssache, ich würde ein Fifa nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen, sollte ich es testen würde ich es aber dennoch fair und vorurteilsfrei machen und ihm wahrscheinlich irgendwas um 90 rum geben, während es Privat bei mir wohl nicht mal die 20 schaffen würde.
> 
> Und jeder verdammte Tester sollte dazu in der Lage sein. Es geht sogar noch weiter, eine gute Redaktion hat Richtlinien an die sich alle halten, wodurch sogar die Tests verschiedener Redakteure vergleichbar werden.



Wobei das in den Redaktionen ja meist entsprechend eingeteilt wird, dass derjenige Tester das Spiel bekommt, der sich mit dem Genre auskennt und dieses mag. Wer nur sowas wie Crusader Kings, Anno und Total War spielt, dem legt man dann kein FIFA hin, sondern gibt den Test an jemanden, der gerne Sportspiele zockt. Und ich denke, das wird auch bei der PCGames so gemacht. Wenn ich z.B. Sportspiele wie FIFA, PES oder WWE2k sehe, dann sind das eigentlich immer die oder der gleiche Tester jedes Jahr.

Das ist übrigens auch ein Thema, was mich mal interessieren würde: Wenn sich ein Redakteur bewirbt, ob dabei auch darauf geachtet wird, welche Genre er mag und ob man schaut, dass es ausgewogen in der Redaktion bleibt. Wäre mal eine interessante Frage.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist vieles Geschmackssache, ich würde ein Fifa nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen, sollte ich es testen würde ich es aber dennoch fair und vorurteilsfrei machen und ihm wahrscheinlich irgendwas um 90 rum geben, während es Privat bei mir wohl nicht mal die 20 schaffen würde.



Hier beschreibst du doch genau mein Argument. Wenn dein eigener Geschmack um 70 Prozentpunkte abweicht, was hilft es dir dann zu wissen, ob der Tester nun 88 oder 92 vergeben hat?


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Hier beschreibst du doch genau mein Argument. Wenn dein eigener Geschmack um 70 Prozentpunkte abweicht, was hilft es dir dann zu wissen, ob der Tester nun 88 oder 92 vergeben hat?



*Seufz* ernsthaft, das hatte ich schon früher erklärt. Der Tester testet nicht für mich, sich oder dich sondern für die Allgemeinheit. Als Spieler kenne ich meinen Geschmack. Wenn du deinen nicht kennst und nur auf die Wertung achtest, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, dann hast du halt verloren. 
Und für jemanden den es interessiert ist es durchaus wichtig zu sehen ob ein Spiel die 90 knackt oder eben knapp drunter bleibt. Nach dem neuen Wertungssystem ist jetzt alles eine 9 obwohl es früher eben viele Spiele nicht über diese Hürde geschafft haben, weil ihnen eben dieses letzte Quäntchen Perfektion fehlte.


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und für jemanden den es interessiert ist es durchaus wichtig zu sehen ob ein Spiel die 90 knackt


Für *jemanden, den es interessiert*, ist es auch "wichtig", zu sehen, ob das Spiel die 854/1000 knackt. 

Jetzt im Ernst: eine Hunderterskala täuscht eine objektive Bewertbarkeit vor, die schlicht nicht gegeben ist. Gründe siehe irgendwo oben.
Ich persönlich habe mich daher nie sklavisch an irgendwelche Prozentpünktchen geklammert, als ob meine Meinung zum Spiel davon abhängen müßte. Viel interessanter sind diesbezüglich die Pro und Kontra Listen im Fazit. Der Prozent (bzw: Prodez)-Wert ist doch nur eine grobe Richtungsangabe, die man objektiv gesehen fast genauso gut auch nur mit einer 5er Skala ausdrücken könnte. Mehr als _sehr gut - mittel - schlecht _und ein paar Abstufungen dazwischen hab ich da noch nie raus interpretiert.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Als Spieler kenne ich meinen Geschmack. Wenn du deinen nicht kennst und nur auf die Wertung achtest, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, dann hast du halt verloren.



Halt, nicht so schnell. Du bist der Wertungsfetischist, ich Argumentiere schon die ganze Zeit für das Gegenteil. Nicht, dass wir uns beide noch verwechseln...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für *jemanden, den es interessiert*, ist es auch "wichtig", zu sehen, ob das Spiel die 854/1000 knackt.
> 
> Jetzt im Ernst: eine Hunderterskala täuscht eine objektive Bewertbarkeit vor, die schlicht nicht gegeben ist. Gründe siehe irgendwo oben.
> Ich persönlich habe mich daher nie sklavisch an irgendwelche Prozentpünktchen geklammert, als ob meine Meinung zum Spiel davon abhängen müßte. Viel interessanter sind diesbezüglich die Pro und Kontra Listen im Fazit. Der Prozent (bzw: Prodez)-Wert ist doch nur eine grobe Richtungsangabe, die man objektiv gesehen fast genauso gut auch nur mit einer 5er Skala ausdrücken könnte. Mehr als _sehr gut - mittel - schlecht _und ein paar Abstufungen dazwischen hab ich da noch nie raus interpretiert.



Deswegen hatte ich ja die 20er Skala mit 5 Prozentschritten vorgeschlagen. Da hat man eine relativ gute Differenzierung aber braucht jetzt nicht diskutieren, ob ein Spiel 86 oder 87 verdient hat. Wobei eben die 100er Skala, wenn sie vernünftig von den Testern genutzt wird eben durchaus leicht auf einen Blick vermitteln kann, dass ein PES mit 88 eben den kleinen Ticken schlechter ist als ein Fifa mit z.B. 89. 
Wie ich auch anführte, ich skandiere die 20er Skala seit mind. 20 Jahren. Nur die 10er Skala ist halt viel zu ungenau. Die 20er hat sicher auch ihre Schwachpunkte, siehe eben das Beispiel, aber immer noch erheblich genauer. Und sie lässt auch weniger Subjektivität durch. 

Ob 10er, 5er oder 3er hingegen ist ziemlich unerheblich, das sagt eben nur aus, gut, mittel oder schlecht. Da fehlt jede Differenzierung von Spiel X ist besser als ähnliches Spiel Y. Siehe auch oben, ein Path of Exile ist eben gerade nicht annähernd gleich gut wie ein Diablo 3 hat aber eben jetzt die gleiche Wertung, das ist lachhaft und macht die Wertung obsolet.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Halt, nicht so schnell. Du bist der Wertungsfetischist, ich Argumentiere schon die ganze Zeit für das Gegenteil. Nicht, dass wir uns beide noch verwechseln...


Wie ich bereits mehrfach anführte, ich kenne meinen Geschmack und brauche eigentlich keine Tests, da ich spiele schon durch Screenshots oder kurze Gameplay-Videos recht gut einschätzen kann. Ich mag nur gerne Tests mit exakten Wertungen, um zu sehen, was die Zeitungen so davon halten und ob sie eben Path of Exile besser, schlechter oder gleich gut wie Diablo 3 einschätzen. Da durch das neue Wertungssystem beide Titel gleich gut sind ist jedweder Test für mich als Unterhaltungsform witz- und wertlos geworden.

Das einzige wo ein Test oder eine (Vorab-) Berichterstattung für mich wichtig ist wäre bzgl. Bugs oder halt, dass die enthaltenen Gameplay-Mechaniken nicht vernünftig funktionieren, was ich eben aus Screenshots und Co nicht entnehmen kann.


----------



## Eberhard (19. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jetzt im Ernst: eine Hunderterskala täuscht eine objektive Bewertbarkeit vor, die schlicht nicht gegeben ist. Gründe siehe irgendwo oben.



Selbst wenn, wäre das immer noch nicht so tragisch und mir lieber, als eine offen präsentierte Ungenauigkeit, wie in diesem Zehner-System.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe mich daher nie sklavisch an irgendwelche Prozentpünktchen geklammert, als ob meine Meinung zum Spiel davon abhängen müßte.


*Darum geht's doch auch gar nicht!*
Begreift das doch mal und geht nicht immer nur von Euch aus.

Wenn ein Tester zwei Spiele vor sich hat, beide testet, für ungefähr gleich befindet, und die inhaltlich bei 75% liegen, dann gibt er rein optisch, weil das eine Spiel vielleicht ein Tickchen besser ist, 77%.
Mit Genauigkeit hat das rein gar nichts zu tun. 

ICH und viele andere wissen dann, dass sie genauer hin schauen müssen.

Die Pro- und Kontra-Liste hilft da meist gar nicht weiter, weil da ja unter Kontra nicht steht "ist ein bisschen schlechter als das Vergleichsspiel. Dazu kommt, dass unter Kontra oft belangloses Zeug steht, damit überhaupt was da steht.


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2019)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Wenn ein Tester zwei Spiele vor sich hat, beide testet, für ungefähr gleich befindet, und die inhaltlich bei 75% liegen, dann gibt er rein optisch, weil das eine Spiel vielleicht ein Tickchen besser ist, 77%.
> Mit Genauigkeit hat das rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> ICH und viele andere wissen dann, dass sie genauer hin schauen müssen.


Wieso?
Ein Wert >70 (bzw: 7) wird nur an ein Spiel vergeben, das mindestens für Genrefans gut brauchbar ist. ob 73% oder 77% ist dabei letztlich egal. Interessant ist doch nur die Frage, ob es ein gutes Spiel ist.

Was das bringen soll, verschiedene Spiele daraufhin zu untersuchen, welches jetzt um ein paar Prozentpünktchen besser sein soll: das habe ich noch nie verstanden. Ich spiele Spiele, die mir Spaß machen (oder auch gerade nicht - hallo, _Hatred_^^), aber ich sag doch nicht: _"Das Spiel ist 2 Prozent schlechter als Spiel X, das ich schon gespielt hab, also kommt mir das nicht auf die Platte."_ 

PS:
Wertungen @Metacritic:

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice:
PS4: 81% 
Xbox: 88%

Talos Principle: 
PS4: 88%
PC: 85%

Assassin's Creed III:
PC: 80%
PS3: 85%

Defense Grid 2: 
PS4: 77%
PC: 81%

Da schwanken die Bewertungen bei *ein und demselben Titel *schon mal locker um 7%(!) und einige meinen allen Ernstes, Prozentwerte würden eine Wertung *genauer *darstellen?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da schwanken die Bewertungen bei *ein und demselben Titel *schon mal locker um 7%(!) und einige meinen allen Ernstes, Prozentwerte würden eine Wertung *genauer *darstellen?



Schwankungen können auch durch technische Unterschiede auf den einzelnen Plattformen entstehen sowie eben dem Niveau-Anspruch. D.h. als Beispiel etwa, die Grafik sollte auf PC naturgemäß besser aussehen als auf der PS4, ist sie identisch bekommt sie dennoch eine niedrigere Wertung, weil der Anspruch eben höher ist. Dazu kommen andere Dinge wie Bugs, Steuerung usw. wo die Plattformen sich halt unterscheiden. 

Und bei Metacritic ist jetzt eben rein die Frage, ob da die selben Publikationen gezählt wurden oder unterschiedliche, natürlich ist dann der Schnitt ein anderer.


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice:
> PS4: 81%
> Xbox: 88%



und das wär dann jetzt neu:
PS4: 8
XBox: 9

Viel besser, oder?

Dass ein Defense Gris mit Maus besser zu bedienen ist, ist doch auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Eberhard (22. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Interessant ist doch nur die Frage, ob es ein gutes Spiel ist.


Nö. Wenn es beispielsweise zwei neue Hospital-Sims gibt, ich aber nur Zeit für eine habe, oder mir überlegen muss, ob ich überhaupt eine davon spiele, macht das was aus. Die Entscheidung ob überhaupt, schafft die 7, ja, aber nur wenn beide Spiele auch sonst sehr nah beieinander liegen, muss ich die Zeit aufwenden, mir beide genauer anzuschauen, anstatt sich an Hand der Wertung einfach für das laut Wertung bessere zu entscheiden.



Worrel schrieb:


> Was das bringen soll, verschiedene Spiele daraufhin zu untersuchen, welches jetzt um ein paar Prozentpünktchen besser sein soll: das habe ich noch nie verstanden.


Wenn man aber nicht die Zeit hat, sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen, und den Redakteur kennt als jemanden, der ungefähr im eigenen Sinne testet? Wenn der dann ein Spiel insgesamt ein Tickchen runder findet als ein anderes, dann gewichtet das schon mal vor. Und meist bin ich hinterher mit meiner Wahl durchaus zufrieden.



Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber ich sag doch nicht: _"Das Spiel ist 2 Prozent schlechter als Spiel X, das ich schon gespielt hab, also kommt mir das nicht auf die Platte."_



Das sage ich auch nicht.
Hat aber auch nie jemand behauptet, dass er so etwas Unsinniges tut. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Da schwanken die Bewertungen bei *ein und demselben Titel *schon mal locker um 7%(!) und einige meinen allen Ernstes, Prozentwerte würden eine Wertung *genauer *darstellen?



Ich lese aber gar keine Wertungen auf Metacritic. Ich bin ein Kiosk-Käufer der PC-Games. 
Und mich interessiert dann auch nur die Wertung in der PC Games. 
Lese ich noch die auf 4Player, dann auch nur die. 
Ich mache _nicht_ den Fehler, die 4Player-Wertungen mit denen von PCGames zu vergleichen. Das sind andere Leute, andere Kriterien, ein anderes Punkte-Universum. Nicht vergleichbar.
Und das Metacritics-Gedöns ist völliger Unsinn.


----------



## Eberhard (22. Februar 2019)

Noch mal zu dem Punkt, weil er durchaus wichtig ist:


Worrel schrieb:


> Ich spiele Spiele, ....



Das ist schon mal ein wesentlicher Unterschied. Viele spielen nur *ein* Spiel, weil sie nur für eins Zeit haben. Zusätzlich haben sie auch noch wenig Zeit und Lust, sich mit allzu viel Text in der Evaluierungsphase zu befassen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Februar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> und das wär dann jetzt neu:
> PS4: 8
> XBox: 9
> 
> Viel besser, oder?


Das unterstreicht mein Argument sogar noch: 
Wenn schon so gewertet wird, daß selbst ein Zehnersystem keine genau eindeutigen Wertungen produziert, was soll dann eine höhere Auflösung des Wertungsrasters bringen?



> Dass ein Defense Grid mit Maus besser zu bedienen ist, ist doch auch nachvollziehbar.


Bei nahezu jedem anderen Spiel würde ich dir recht geben, aber gerade die _Defense Grid_ Spiele kann man perfekt mit einem Controller spielen als wären sie dafür konzipiert worden.



Eberhard schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn es beispielsweise zwei neue Hospital-Sims gibt, ich aber nur Zeit für eine habe, oder mir überlegen muss, ob ich überhaupt eine davon spiele, macht das was aus.


Wenn es zwei ähnliche Spiele gibt, ist mir das ziemlich egal, ob das eine 74% und das andere 94% hat, ich würde mir die Tests beider Spiele gründlich durchlesen.
Außerdem kann man ein Spiel durchaus auch noch Jahre später spielen, so daß man sich bei zwei zeitgleich erscheinenden guten Spielen gar nicht ausschliessend entscheiden muß.



> muss ich die Zeit aufwenden, mir beide genauer anzuschauen,


dh: du mußt, um dein Spielerlebnis für die nächsten 10-20 Spielstunden zu maximieren, glatt mal eine halbe Stunde investieren, um die Tests gründlich zu lesen. 
Furchtbar, dieser Aufwand!



Eberhard schrieb:


> Noch mal zu dem Punkt, weil er durchaus wichtig ist:
> [...] Viele spielen nur *ein* Spiel, weil sie nur für eins Zeit haben.


Mit einem durchschnittlichen Spiel ist man nach 20-40 Stunden fertig. Und dann? Selbst wenn man wenig Zeit hat, wird man daher als Spiele-Interessierter doch im Laufe eines Jahres mehrere Spiele spielen, was dann ein _"ich spiele Spiele..." _ Aussage-logisch richtig werden läßt.



> Zusätzlich haben sie auch noch wenig Zeit und Lust, sich mit allzu viel Text in der Evaluierungsphase zu befassen.


You're kidding?
Dutzende Stunden Zeit haben wollen für ein Spiel, aber keine halbe Stunde, um mal Testberichte für den zukünftigen Spielspaß zu vergleichen?


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2019)

Ach, hatte ich ganz vergessen...
Wir haben in unserer aktuellen Podcastfolge noch mal über die Änderung des Wertungssystems gesprochen:
https://soundcloud.com/pcgc-podcast/pgcg-podcast-58-wertungsverwirrung-im-botcast
ab 1:20:20


----------



## SirSeemi (2. März 2019)

Liebe PC Games, ihr habt um ein Feedback zum neuen Wertungssystem gebeten. Kurz und knapp - ich finde es eine deutliche Verschlechterung. In eurem neuen System geht es z.B. nicht darum ob ein Spiel 82 oder 89 Punkte hat. Sondern, ob ein Spiel z.B. 79 oder 80 Punkte bekommt. Eure Werbekunden aus der Spieleindustrie schreien Halleluja, 8 von 10 sieht besser in der Werbung aus als 80 von 100... Und - der einen Punkt (79 auf 80) um von 7 auf 8 zu rutschen, wird im Falle einer geschalteten Werbung sicher machbar sein. Ich werfe PCG hier keine Bestechlichkeit vor und traue als jahrelanger Leser auf Eure Kompetenz... Und doch - ein Schelm, wer Arges dabei denkt...
Die Begründung für das neue Wertungssystem "Damit tragen wir der Entwicklung moderner Spiele Rechnung, die sich nicht , wie früher, in Genre Korsetts zwängen lassen und zudem eine permanente Beschäftigung mit häufigem Nachjustieren erfordern". Liest sich wie ein Auszug aus einer Merkel Rede - viel diffuses Geschwafel mit unklarem Sinn.
Heißt das - Spiele werden moderner und genreüberschreitender - daher können wir nur unklarer und grober bewerten? Hieße im Autosektor - Autos werden moderner, daher können wir Hybridmodelle nur grob bewerten? Also bitte!! Und - weil Spielenoten sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern können (z.B. durch Patches etc.), entscheidet sich PCG grober zu bewerten? Wo bitte ist der Unterschied, ob ein Spiel vpn 87 auf 90 Punkte aufgewertet wird, oder von 8 auf 9? Also bitte!!  Und dann heißt es - durch "games as Service" ändere sich die Note ständig... Ist mir zunächst sch...egal. Zu Beginn entscheide ich, ob ein Spiel es wert ist, gekauft zu werden. Und da brauche ich eine genaue Benotung.
Ihr wollt mehr Gewicht auf das geschrieben Wort der Autoren legen.... Schön und gut - aber - das war doch bis jetzt auch so? Oder nicht?!? Ein AAA Spiel wird doch von 1-2 Personen intensiv gespielt und bewertet,,, Was soll also jetzt neu sein?
Und als Gipfel schreibt Ihr, dass Ihr überlegt habt, völlig auf eine Wertung zu verzichten... Und weil (die "altbackenen") Leser noch nicht reif sind, für diesen Schritt, hättet Ihr diesen Schritt verworfen (aufgeschoben?). Also - da haut es mir doch doch die Kinnlade runter... Modern sein bedeutet für Euch also - unklarer, diffuser, subjektiver zu bewerten? Falls man dann noch von "Bewertung" sprechen kann... Wenn ich ein Auto kaufen will, will ich nicht vom Autor der Motorwelt lesen - "also mir gefällt es!", sondern will Details, Infos, Insiderwissen. Und eine klare Einordnung. Denn sonst bleibt in PCG nur Rossis Rumpelkammer als lesenswerte Rubrik. Und ob das für mich als Kaufargument für die PCG ausreichen würde, glaube ich kaum..
Ansonsten bleiben mir die Wegbegleiter vom Spieleplaneten... Ich hoffe, dass die wenigstens nicht diesen Krampf mitmachen... Im Zweifelsfall werde ich mich dann an deren Bewertung halten...
Meine Mathelehrerin an der Grundschule sagte immer -"Wenn es morgen modern wird, sich ein Loch in die Kniescheibe zu bohren und Buttermilch reinzugießen, bleibe ich gerne altmodisch"... 
Liebe PCG - ich auch. Viel Spaß mit der Buttermilch.

Ein (bisher) treuer PCG Leser der ersten Stunde


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2019)

Ganz ehrlich: Wertungssysteme interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht. Ich lese lieber die (gerne auch sehr subjektiven) Argumente von Leuten, die einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben wie ich und deren Meinung über die Stärken und Schwächen des Spiels. Zum Schluss entscheide mich dann selbst, ob das Spiel anhand dieser Eigenschaften etwas für mich ist oder nicht. Zahlen sind mir da zu abstrakt, ich kann Spaß nicht in Prozent, Zehnerschritten oder Teddybären messen. Grafik auch nicht, da der Stil für mich entscheidend ist, nicht die Technik. 

Bestenfalls könnte man den technischen Zustand (Bugs, Performance, Hardwareunterstützung) mit einer Zahlenwertung versehen. Ob das aber nun Prozentwerte, Zehnerschritte oder Teddybären sind ist mir da letztendlich auch egal.


----------



## Eberhard (2. März 2019)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Die Begründung für das neue Wertungssystem "Damit tragen wir der Entwicklung moderner Spiele Rechnung, die sich nicht , wie früher, in Genre Korsetts zwängen lassen und zudem eine permanente Beschäftigung mit häufigem Nachjustieren erfordern". Liest sich wie ein Auszug aus einer Merkel Rede - viel diffuses Geschwafel mit unklarem Sinn.



JA!
Genau das kam mir auch in den Sinn, als ich den Unsinn gelesen habe.
"Früher war alles einfacher und klarer, und deshalb kann man nicht mehr so genau sein.
[hoffentlich merkt keiner von unseren Lesern, dass das kompletter Schwachsinn ist]
Dann doch lieber gar keine Begründung. Oder gleich ganz die Abschaffung der Bewertung in Zahlen. Aber da ist die Angst vor Leser-Verlust wohl doch zu groß.

Und gar nicht mal unberechtigt. Als Kiosk-Käufer spielen für mich die Prozentzahlen eine wichtige Rolle als Eye-Catcher und Interessen-Wecker. Wie eine gute Überschrift. Oder als Ergänzung zu dieser. Ohne Zahlen-Bewertung fällt dann wohl allermeist der Kaufanreiz weg.


----------



## Eberhard (2. März 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Wertungssysteme interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht. Ich lese lieber die (gerne auch sehr subjektiven) Argumente von Leuten, die einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben wie ich



Genau. 
Und da kommen wir nämlich zum Wichtigsten: Warum lese ich die Tests überhaupt?
Warum kaufe ich die Zeitschrift überhaupt?
- Will ich mich schlau machen, um eine eigene Kauf-Entscheidung zu treffen?
- Will ich mich eigentlich nur noch in meiner bereits bestehenden Meinung bestätigt oder ergänzt sehen?
- Will ich nur zum Zeitvertreib etwas über mein Lieblingshobby lesen?

Ich falle da noch am ehesten in Kategorie zwei.
Meist habe ich bereits ein Kauf-Interesse, oder gar eine Kauf-Absicht, von dem/der mich nur noch eine extrem abweichende Wertung abbringt. Der Test dient allermeist eher so einer Art "Siehst'e, die sehen das auch so". Ein Wohlfühl-Schmankerl.
Wenn ich so die Spiele-Käufe meines Lebens anschaue, waren die einzelnen Infos zu den Features des Spiels meist die ausschlaggebenden Faktoren für den Kauf des Spiels, aber die Prozent-Wertungen die Faktoren für den Kauf der Zeitschrift.



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zum Schluss entscheide mich dann selbst, ob das Spiel anhand dieser Eigenschaften etwas für mich ist oder nicht. ..... nicht, da der Stil für mich entscheidend ist, nicht die Technik.



Genau, die Eigenschaften. Und der Stil. Das Bauchgefühl.
Und wenn dann, wie oben geargwöhnt, mal nicht schon die Entscheidung _*vor*_ Lesen des Tests fest steht.


----------



## Eberhard (2. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man ein Spiel durchaus auch noch Jahre später spielen.


Komme ich nicht dazu. Schaffe nicht mal die, die ich unbedingt spielen möchte. 



Worrel schrieb:


> dh: du mußt, um dein Spielerlebnis für die nächsten 10-20 Spielstunden zu maximieren, glatt mal eine halbe Stunde investieren, um die Tests gründlich zu lesen.


Falscher Ansatz. Ich brauche erst mal einen Anreiz, das überhaupt zu tun! Sonst lasse ich vielleicht nicht nur die Informiererei, sondern verwerfe auch gleich die Idee eines neuen Spieles. Habe ja noch genügend älteres Zeugs liegen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Mit einem durchschnittlichen Spiel ist man nach 20-40 Stunden fertig.


Tja, nur dass die sich im ungünstigen Fall über ein ganzes Jahr bzw. im Fall von 40 Stunden auch über zwei Jahre verteilen. 
In der Zeit lese ich aber durchaus etliche Hefte der PC Games. Immer so zwischendurch zu Zeiten und an Orten, wo an Spielen eh nicht zu denken ist auf Grund, Dauer, Gelegenheit und Mood.
Wie sich logisch ableiten lässt, dann aber eher nicht, um Kaufentscheidungshilfen zu bekommen.



Worrel schrieb:


> You're kidding?
> Dutzende Stunden Zeit haben wollen für ein Spiel, ...


Wollen schon .... 



Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber keine halbe Stunde, um mal Testberichte für den zukünftigen Spielspaß zu vergleichen?



Keine Lust haben trifft es besser.
Wie schon im Beitrag eins höher dargelegt, ist der Test eh nur noch der Abschluss eines Prozesses. Und es geht auch ohne. Es braucht also einen Anreiz, den Test lesen zu wollen. Ein Schleifchen, einen Zuckerguss, ein Aushängeschild.

Das Kaufen eines Heftes und Lesen von Tests ist ein vom Spielen (in meinem Fall) ehrlicherweise relativ unabhängiges Vergnügen. Eher eine Ergänzung oder Alternative. Wenn ich über mein Hobby lese, fühle ich mich so, als würde ich es aktiv betreiben, auch wenn das nüchtern betrachtet nur sehr bedingt der Fall ist.


----------



## fud1974 (3. März 2019)

SirSeemi schrieb:


> Und als Gipfel schreibt Ihr, dass Ihr überlegt habt, völlig auf eine Wertung zu verzichten... Und weil (die "altbackenen") Leser noch nicht reif sind, für diesen Schritt, hättet Ihr diesen Schritt verworfen (aufgeschoben?). Also - da haut es mir doch doch die Kinnlade runter... Modern sein bedeutet für Euch also - unklarer, diffuser, subjektiver zu bewerten?



Diese Diskussion gibt es aber nicht erst seit gestern. Viele Redakteure (oder ehemalige Redakteure) propagieren seit Jahren die Abkehr von den Bewertungssystemen, unter anderem auch Leute die groß bei der Gamestar waren und heute in anderen Jobs und rückblickend sagen was für ein Blödsinn das alles immer war, in Publikationen anderer Länder und auch aktive vom Computec (siehe einer der letzten Gamesaktuell Podcasts). 

Sprich, wenn es nach denen ginge hätte man das schon lange abgeschafft.. inwiefern da noch eine Motivation vorhanden ist (oder war) eine Bewertung auf den Einser-Prozentpunkt genau zu machen halte ich für nach wie vor fraglich.

Das Festhalten an der Bewertung schien mir zu guten Teilen immer eher vom Marketing bzw. dem Vertrieb auszugehen als den Redakteuren selber. Und wie gesagt: Nicht erst seit gestern, denn diese Diskussion wurde ja schon wiederholt in den letzten Jahren an diversen Stellen geführt.

Wie gesagt befürworte ich auch ein zumindest grobes Wertungssystem, da es für mich den Einstieg in den längeren Text liefert und eine grobe Orientierungsmöglichkeit bietet. Ich halte es für nach wie vor als etwas - sagen wir "mutig" - wenn man beim Leser davon ausgeht dass er in jedem Falle den kompletten Text lesen will,
auch wenn man als Schreiber des Textes das natürlich hätte, schließlich hat man sich mit dem Werk schon abgemüht dann will man nicht dass der verdammte Pöbel  hinten nur das kurze Fazit und die Zahlen liest.

Meine Motivation dafür schwankt jedenfalls je nach Spiel und Genre stark.. und ich bin jemand der liest sonst gerne und viel, aber auch meine Zeit ist begrenzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. März 2019)

@ fud1974:
Warum propagieren Spieletester für den Verzicht von Noten, ist doch ganz logisch, zum einen ist es eine enorme Arbeitserleichterung, da Noten im besten Fall innerhalb einer Publikation vergleichbar sind (4Players nimmt sich hier ja selbst raus) d.h. sie müssen bei jedem Spiel schauen, welche Note hatte vorher ähnliches Spiel X und das neue Spiel entsprechend angepasst bewerten. 

Außerdem umgeht man natürlich sehr schön jeglicher Kritik. Gerade neue oder unbekannte Reihen / Spiele bzw, unbekannter Entwickler werden gerne mal niedriger bewertet als etablierte. Man denke da an die Tests von Gamestar zu Syberia (irgendwas in den 60ern) oder The Witcher 1 (anfangs irgendwas um 70) und im Gegenzug dazu von der Leserschaft geliebte Reihen wie Gothic, wo man dann ein Gothic 3 erst mal völlig überbewertet, weil man der Ansicht ist, die Leser erwarten das einfach. 

Ohne Testnoten ist man also erheblich weniger Kritik ausgesetzt und braucht sich entsprechend nicht ständig verteidigen.
Problem dabei, meiner Ansicht nach macht man sich dadurch auch ein wenig überflüssig. Wenn es nur so verwässerte oder gar keine Noten mehr gibt, wozu dann den Test? Dann kann ich auch ein paar Minuten irgend einem Streamer zuschauen und so selbst einen Eindruck gewinnen, ob mir ein Titel zusagt.


----------

